# Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer



## macke (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich in einer Diskussion (ich glaube, es ging mal wieder um C&R) die Behauptung aufgeschnappt, dass große Karpfen (>20 Pfund) ein Gewässer unverhältnissmäßig stark belasten (können).
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was die an einem Tag so alles verstoffwechseln, könnte ich mir das schon vorstellen...
Hat das schonmal jemand gehört und kann Untersuchungen, Zahlen, Fakten... o.ä. dazu nennen? Mich würde das echt interessieren.
Was mich hingegen nicht interessiert, ist eine weitere C&R-Diskussion... |uhoh:

Danke und Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Fishhunter1993 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

würde mich auch brennend interssieren, da ich weis dass z.B graskarpfen unter optimalen bedingungen (temperatur, wetter...) am tag bis zu das DOPPELTE ihres eigenen körpergewichts (fr)essen können 
die settzen dann bestimmt viele "stinker" xD ins wasser


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Naja,

ich würde mal so sagen.

Es hängt ganz entscheidend vom allg. Besatz im Gewässer ab.
Wieviel andere Fische sind noch drin?

Wenn ein Verein, die falschen Besatzmaßnahmen ergreift,...und zu viel kg Fische auf zu wenig m³ Wasser bringt,.....dann kann das einem Gewässer sicherlich schaden. Es kann kippen, weil zu viel Schadstoffe rein kommen. Oder es bilden sich viele Algen oder viel Kraut,...oder oder. Das hängt natürlich auch mit den "Düngemitteln" zusammen die ins Wasser kommen, aber die Besatzmaßnahmen haben hierauf genau so einen Einfluss.

Ob da nun 10 Stk. 3 kg Karpfen oder ein 30 kg Karpfen drin ist,...macht unterm Strich, nicht viel aus. 

Ich würde sogar behaupten, daß die 10 kleinen Karpfen, z.B. mehr Schlamm aufwühlen als der eine Große. 

Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn, so viele Fische rein zu setzen, daß die sich gegenseitig auf den Kopf sch.....n können.

Der Besatz muss zum Gewässer passen,...dann bekommt man auch keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Zum Einfluß benthivorer Cypriniden auf die Gewässergüte gibt es reichlich Literatur. Speziell der Karpfen spielt dabei wohl die größte Rolle, da er in Deutschland in vielen Gewässern übermäßig besetzt wird/ wurde und sich aufgrund der heutigen C&R-Praxis (die Angelpresse gibt es vor) die Bestände an Großkarpfen in den Gewässern akkumulieren.
Insbesondere der Effekt der Nährstoffrücklösung aus dem Substrat (durchs Aufwühlen werden im Sediment abeglagerte Nährstoffe wieder in den Kreislauf zurückgebracht) wirkt sich dabei äußerst negativ auf das Ökosystem See aus. Denn zunächst einmal sind plötzlich übermäßige Mengen an Nährstoffen frei. Diese werden recht schnell durch Phytoplankton gebunden und es entsteht zusammen mit den Schwebeteilchen eine starke Gewässertrübung. In Folge dessen reduziert sich der Lichteinfall ins Gewässer und beeinträchtigt damit das Pflanzenwachstum (denn ohne Licht keine Photosynthese). Hinzu kommt, dass viele Pflanzen auch direkt, also mechanisch, durch die Fraßaktivitäten der Karpfen geschädigt werden. Zum einen werden sie beim Wühlen ganz einfach ausgerupft oder abgerissen, zum anderen werden sie teilweise (v.a. Armleuchteralgen) auch direkt mitgefressen, da auf ihnen sehr viel Nahrung siedelt (Jungmuscheln, Schnecken, etc.). 
Da insbesondere im Stillgewässer der Hauptsauerstoffanteil im Wasser durch Pflanzen generiert wird, sinkt dieser deutlich ab. Zudem verschwinden mit den Pflanzen wertvolle Laich- und Schutzhabitate (Brut), sowie Nahrung direkt und indirekt. Denn Pflanzen dienen zum Teil auch direkt als Nahrung für einige Fische, vor allem aber indirekt, da sie Lebensraum für viele Fischnährtiere sind (Makrozoobenthos; Muscheln, Schnecken, etc.).
Die Schädigung am Ökosystem ist groß - nicht nur, dass Pflanzenarten verschwinden (auch die haben ein Recht darauf im Gewässer sein zu dürfen), es wird auch der Fischbestand nachhaltig beeinträchtigt. Denn es fehlen Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten und Unterstände für Jungfische. Nur die anspruchsloseren Arten wie z.B. der Barsch können sich noch erfolgreich reproduzieren. Es entsteht vielfach ein Überbestand an Barschen, die auch die letzten kleinen Rotaugen noch erlegen.
Letztlich verdrängen die Karpfen viele andere Fischarten aus dem Gewässer - einige als direkte Nahrungskonkurrenten (Brasse, Schleie) andere in Folge der Gewässerveränderung (z.B. Rotauge).
An vielen Baggerseen klagen die Angler heute, dass es kaum noch Fisch gibt: Keine Rotaugen, keine Schleien, keine... nur noch große Karpfen. Logisch, denn ein Gewässer kann nur eine gewisse Menge Biomasse an Fisch vertragen. Und wenn davon 90% in überalterten Karpfenbeständen sind... |rolleyes

In Extremfällen kann es sogar zum sogenannten "Umkippen" führen: d.h. die Trübung des Gewässers wird so stark, dass alle Pflanzen absterben. Der riesen Überschuß an Nährstoffen läßt Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) gedeihen. Durch die Fäulnisprozesse (tote Biomasse der Pflanzen) wird der Sauerstoffgehalt derart reduziert, dass auch für Fische das Ende besiegelt ist.
Genau dieses Horrorszenario beobachten wir in den letzten Jahren immer wieder (v.a. in den extrem heißen Sommern).

Ich könnte seitenlange Abhandlungen dazu schreiben. Das mach ich dann aber eher in der Fachliteratur, denn hier sprengt es sowohl den inhaltlichen als auch den fachlichen Rahmen.
Es gibt auch genügend Literatur dazu - hier nur mal ein kurzer Auszug:


J.ROBERTS, A. CHICK, L. OSWALD and P. THOMPSON - _Effect of carp, Cyprinus carpio L., an exotic benthivorous fish, on aquatic plants and water quality in experimental ponds_ (Freshwater Biology/ Volume 32 Issue 1 Page 113-121, August 1994)
BREUKELAAR, A.W., LAMMENS, E.H.R.R., KLEIN BRETELER, J.P.G. & TATRAI, I. - _Effect of benthivorous bream (Abramis brama) and carp (Cyprinus carpio) on resuspension._ (Verhandlungen der Internationalen Vereinigung für Limnologie 25: 2144-2147; 1994)
SCHÄPERCLAUS & LUKOWICZ: _Lehrbuch der Teichwirtschaft_ (1998)
TATRAI, I., OLAH, J., PAULOVITS, G., MATYAS, K., KAWIECKA, B.J., JAOSZA, V. & PEKAR, F. - _Biomass dependent interactions in pond ecosystems - responses of lower trophic levels to fish manipulations._ (Hydrobiologia 345: 2-3./ 1997)
ZAMBRANO, L. & HINOJOSA, D. - _Direct and indirect effects of carp (Cyprinus carpio L.) on macrophyte and benthic communities in experimental shallow ponds in central Mexico_ (Hydrobiologia 408/409: 131–138, 1999)
KALBE, L. - _Karpfenintensivbewirtschaftung von Seen und Eutrophierung_ (Acta hydrochim. et hydrobiol. 12 2, 145-152/ 1984)
MILLER, S.A. & PROVENZA, F.D. - _Mechanisms of resistance of freshwater macrophytes to herbivory by invasive juvenile common carp_ (Freshwater Biology 52, 39–49/ 2007)
Crivelli, A.J. - _The destruction of aquatic vegetation by carp_ (Hydrobiologia 106, 37-41/ 1983)


Das alles ist nichts Neues und wird seit vielen Jahren in vielen Ländern so beobachtet und beschrieben. Natürlich will die Fischerei das nicht wahrhaben, ist der Karpfen doch ein ausgezeichneter Sportfisch (wächst schnell ab, ist sehr robust, gut zu angeln, früher auch geschätzter Speisefisch). Zudem lebt heute eine ganze Industrie von der Angelei auf Karpfen und ein ganzes Gewerbe von Zucht und Vermarktung, da es mit der Reproduktion in unseren Breiten einfach immer noch nicht so recht klappen will.
Die alle jetzt mit der Aussage zu konfrontieren "der Karpfen passt einfach nicht in viele Gewässer" ist schon fast wie eine Kriegserklärung. |uhoh: Defakto ist es aber so, dass der Karpfen zumindest in den Gewässern, die die Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtlinie als Lebensraumtyp 3140 (nährstoffarme Klarwasserseen) beschreibt, eindeutig mehr Schaden anrichtet als Nutzen bringt. Das wusste auch Bauch 1964 schon - denn er beschrieb damals als erster den (den meisten bekannten) "Hecht-Schlei-See"... vom Karpfen war da keine Rede.


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

|good:
danke für die aufklärungsarbeit auch noch an dieser stelle!

grüße, 
david


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

sehr einleuchtend, kann ich gut nachvollziehen- anscheinend ist das eins unserer Probleme im Verein


----------



## marcus7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Interessant.
Man muss sich aber auch vor Augen führen das der Mensch in erster Linie die "Schuld" daran trägt und nicht der Karpfen.
Es kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein hier zum Schlachten der ´Großkarpfenbestände aufzurufen, weil es den Gewässern dann besser gehen würde?!

Sinnvoller wäre es wohl das Einbringen von Satzern stark zu verringern, aber da wettert ja der Großteil der Angler selber dagegen, da sie dann ja nicht mehr so einfach viele kleine Karpfen fangen können... Ein Teufelskreis

Mal so nebenbei: In unserem 75-Hektar Hauptvereinsgewässer sind meiner Meinung nach auch echt viele/zu viele (kleine) Karpfen vertreten und siehe da, die Unterwasserpflanzen gedeihen dennoch prächtig (sogar zu prächtig!) und das Wasser ist fast das ganze Jahr über recht klar.
Wie ist das denn zu erklären?
mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Mal ne kleine Frage am "Rande": Hab nen DAV Teich um de Ecke, der besetzt nur Karpfen seit JAHREN ... Hecht, Zander, Barsch kannste da vergessen ... Hab da "wat´n Wunder" noch nich EINMAL nen Raubfisch gefangen.... Nich mal nen Kaulbarsch....

Nun mal zur Frage: Ist ein DAV Verein eigendlich verpflichtet auch die Raubfischfänger glücklich zu machen??? Oder kann der besetzen wie er will ????


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

martin, da fragste mich wat...ick bin nich in dem verein...ick geh da ab und an mal ans wasser...aber irgendwie denke ick langsam "den weg kannste dir sparen"... und im vereinshaus siehste nie einen....


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Sinnvoller wäre es wohl das Einbringen von Satzern stark zu verringern..


Völlig richtig, ich würde mir auch selber nur ein Gewässer zur Jagd auf wirkliche Großkarpfen suchen, das seit seeehr langer Zeit nicht mehr besetzt wurde.
als kleine Anmerkung...in Asien, wo der (Schuppen)karpfen ja eigentlich herkommt, ist er gar nicht so beliebt...da er an sehr vielen Gewässern massiv an der Erosion der Ufer verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Leider werden wohl die meisten "Carp Hunter",weiterhin diese Erkenntnisse ignorieren
und ihre Lieblinge nach Fototermin wieder releasen!
In anderen Ländern(Amiland/Australien) nimmt man diese Fische wenigstens als Dünger,wenn man sie schon nicht essen mag.

Taxidermist


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Es kann ja wohl nicht die Lösung sein hier zum Schlachten der ´Großkarpfenbestände aufzurufen, weil es den Gewässern dann besser gehen würde?!
> 
> Sinnvoller wäre es wohl das Einbringen von Satzern stark zu verringern, aber da wettert ja der Großteil der Angler selber dagegen, da sie dann ja nicht mehr so einfach viele kleine Karpfen fangen können... Ein Teufelskreis


Zunächst mal hab ich hier wohl nirgends zum "Schlachten der Großkarpfenbestände" aufgerufen! Diese Aussage habe ich nie getroffen... Denoch - nur durch Besatzreduzierung, kann man die Karpfenmasse nunmal nicht verringern. Das geht erst durch Entnahme. Das diese Entnahme natürlich sinnvoll verwertet werden muss, steht außer Frage.



Ich wollte aber natürlich mit meinem Post auch zum Nachdenken anregen. Denn Fakt ist nunmal, dass bestimmte Lebensraumtypen durch den Karpfen gefährdet werden können. Und ob es genau in diesen Lebensraumtypen dann unbedingt überall große Mengen von Karpfen geben muss?!? Vielleicht sollte man auch als Angler mal drüber nachdenken, auch anderen Spezies eine Chance zu lassen... aber es wird nichts soviel produziert und besetzt wie Karpfen. Ein Fisch, der in die meisten Gewässer alleine schon deshalb nicht passt, da er sich selbst nicht vermehrt und so ständig teuer erkauft werden muss.
Die Schleie beispielsweise hat keine Chance in Gewässern mit hohem Karpfenbestand. Dabei ist die Schleie an unsere Breiten viel besser angepasst und vermehrt sich in fast allen Seen ganz von alleine. Nur kriegt der Angler das nicht mit, weil die jungen Schleien halt nicht aus dem Kraut rauskommen. Und abwachsen ist nicht mehr, da die Konkurrenz des Karpfens übermächtig ist: ein 2-jähriger Karpfen ist bereits größer und frißt mehr als eine laichreife Schleie. Ein 15kg Karpfen frisst soviel wie... oh mann, was wären doch 15kg Schleien! 



marcus7 schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei: In unserem 75-Hektar Hauptvereinsgewässer sind meiner Meinung nach auch echt viele/zu viele (kleine) Karpfen vertreten und siehe da, die Unterwasserpflanzen gedeihen dennoch prächtig (sogar zu prächtig!) und das Wasser ist fast das ganze Jahr über recht klar.
> Wie ist das denn zu erklären?
> mfg


Nunja. Da stellt sich die Frage WAS für Wasserpflanzen dort gedeihen? Es gibt da qualitativ sehr große Unterschiede.
Hinzu kommt, dass "viel" eben opftmals relativ ist. Und was 3 Tonnen Karpfen für ein 5 ha Gewässer bedeuten, muss noch lange nicht bei 75ha die gleichen Auswirkungen haben. Wären es ZUviele Karpfen, wären die Auswirkungen früher oder später dann auch zu sehen. So ein Prozeß dauert zwar ein paar Jahre, lässt sich anhand der Pflanzen aber schnell nachvollziehen, da die besonders anspruchsvollen Arten schnell verschwinden. Was übrig bleibt sind dann meist Arten, die mit höheren Nährstoffgehalten zurecht kommen (Laichkräuter, Tausendblatt, Wasserpest, etc.). Diese neigen dann auch zu wildwuchernden Beständen - die Angelei wird deutlich erschwert.




marcus7 schrieb:


> Interessant.
> Man muss sich aber auch vor Augen führen *das der Mensch in erster Linie die "Schuld" daran trägt* und nicht der Karpfen


DAS ist absolut richtig! Das traurige daran ist nur, dass dieser Mensch allzu meist die Angler sind, die "ihr" Gewässer ja eigentlich hegen und pflegen sollen und wollen.


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Interessant.
> 
> 
> Sinnvoller wäre es wohl das Einbringen von Satzern stark zu verringern, aber da wettert ja der Großteil der Angler selber dagegen, da sie dann ja nicht mehr so einfach viele kleine Karpfen fangen können... Ein Teufelskreis
> ...


 
Tja,...

ich denke,...Gewässer, die fischereilich (Angler) genutzt werden,...haben eben einen, ich nenn es mal, "Sonderstatus".

Ich kenn das zu genüge, aus den Vereinen in den ich schon aktiv war/bin.
In jeder Jahreshauptversammlung wird eben folgendes gefordert:
" ich zahl hier ja auch XXX € Jahresbeitrag,....also will ich auch Fische für meine Kühltruhe fangen können. Daher muss unbedingt das und jenes besetzt werden, sonst...." (Zitat Ende)


Naja,
ich sag es ungern, aber das ist meine Meinung:

Wenn ein Angler heut zu tage nur zum Angeln geht, weil er Fisch in die Pfanne möchte,....der "lügt". 
Das geht im Supermarkt einfacher, schneller und günstiger.
Der so genannte "Jagdinstinkt in uns",  ist eben noch nicht erloschen.

Ich persönlich finde es völlig unproblematsich wenn in einem Gewässer große Karpfen > 15 kg schwimmen, so lange der restl. Besatz dazu passt.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Servus,
da ich mich ungern als "Lügner" abstempeln lasse:


Carras schrieb:


> Wenn ein Angler heut zu tage nur zum Angeln geht, weil er Fisch in die Pfanne möchte,....der "lügt".
> Das geht im Supermarkt einfacher, schneller und günstiger...


und eben auch deutlich gehaltvoller an Antibiotika, Hormonen, Pestiziden und Bakterien.
Da geb ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr aus und fange mir einen Fisch, von dem ich weiß wo er herkommt und wie er nach dem Fang behandelt wurde (geschweige denn, wie er gefangen wurde).
Sicher spielt da auch der "Jagdinstinkt" eine Rolle - kann und will ich nicht leugnen - aber ich kenne nunmal die andere Seite der "Nahrungsmittelproduktion" (auch aus der Landwirtschaft) sehr gut und achte darauf, was ich esse. Und dazu gehört sicherlich kein Pangasius, Victoriabarsch oder Kingprawn.


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@FoolishFarmer
Danke für die erneute Ausführung dieses äußert informativen Sachverhaltes #6
Wir hatten darüber ja schon in vergangenen Posts oftmals mit gleichem Ergebnis diskutiert.
Der Fehler des massenhaften Karpfenbesatzes wird aber nach wie vor so oft begangen das man einfach immer wieder darauf hinweisen MUSS.
Das geht sogar so weit das Vereine (ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung) im Winter zufüttern müssen weil die riesigen Karpfenbestände sonst unter dem Eis schlichtweg verhungern würden.

Und wie man auch hier sehr oft sieht stoßen vernünftige Argumente zur Entnahme von Großkarpfen bzw. drastischen Reduzierung des Karpfenbestandes auf taube Ohren #d

Man kann nur hoffen das durch solche informativen und fachlich hochwertigen Beiträge wie von FoolishFarmer einige zum Umdenken animiert werden.


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Servus,
> da ich mich ungern als "Lügner" abstempeln lasse:
> 
> und eben auch deutlich gehaltvoller an Antibiotika, Hormonen, Pestiziden und Bakterien.
> ...


 
Wusste, daß das kommt.

Daher war das "Lügner" auch in Gänsefüßchen geschrieben.
Nennen wir es: "nicht ganz ehrlich"

Nun, Du musst ja nicht im Supermakrt kaufen, kannst ja auch direkt zur Fischzucht.

Aber da mal ne Gegenfrage:

Läuft es denn bei unseren Fischzüchtern besser ab? Arbeiten die nicht auch mit solchem Mittelchen ?
Und stammen unsere Fische im See nicht auch aus solchen Fischzuchtanstallten, vor allem wenn jedes Frühjahr die Satzis rein kommen.?

Ein Fischzüchter erzählte mir z.B. mal wie man Fischeier behandeln muss, damit die Fische später nicht mehr Fortpflanzungsfähig sind. Uhps,...ich war geschockt.

Tja,....dann ist auch klar, daß sich viele Fische in unseren Gewässern nicht von selbst vermehren und die Vereine jedes Jahr neuen Besatz nachkaufen müssen. Klar, der Fischzüchter muss ja auch von was leben.

Wer gibt den Vereinen denn die Besatzmaßnahmen vor (Vorschläge), ich meine das ist die Fischereibehörde oder der Fischereiverband. 
Und der Fischzüchter wiederum, hängt ja auch im selben Verband wie die Angelvereine drin.
Wenn also den Gewässerwarten der Vereine erzählt wird wie sie besetzen müssen,...dann vom Verband. Und da hier die Fischzüchter auch mit integriert sind,...... evtl. wäscht da eine Hand die andere....

Ich fing vor zwei Jahre bei uns an einem reinen Forellengewässer (kl. Fluß) 5 Forellen.
Entsetzt stellte ich fest, daß es alles Besatzfische waren. Die Schwanzflossen und andere Flosse waren vollkommen verkümmert. Ansonsen, hatten die Fische, für das Gewässer untypisch, dicke Körper. 
Ich denke, das ist die andere Seite der Fischzucht. Wenn durch Überzüchtung sowas raus kommt. Ich meine Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus hat da auch mal an einer Studie in Canada teilgenommen, wo so ähnliche Phänomene festgestellt wurden.

Wenn wir unsere Gewässer nur noch mit solch muttierten Fischen besetzen,...dann wird es doch aber auch nicht besser oder?
Da ist es doch gut, wenn es noch den einen oder anderen Fisch mit "guten,alten" Genen gibt.



Gruß

Carras


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Nun, Du musst ja nicht im Supermakrt kaufen, kannst ja auch direkt zur Fischzucht.



Eben nicht weil da werden die Fische ja auch bis zum Bersten mit chemie vollgestopft




Carras schrieb:


> Läuft es denn bei unsere Fischzüchtern besser ab? Arbeiten die nicht auch mit solchem Mittelchen ?



Ganz genau!




Carras schrieb:


> Und stammen unsere Fische im See nicht auch aus solchen Fischzuchtanstallten, vor allem wenn jedes Frühjahr die Satzis rein kommen.?



Eben darum sollte man auch nicht die Satzis mitnehmen sondern lieber die Großfische die sich seit Jahren natürlich ernähren



Carras schrieb:


> Ein Fischzüchter erzählte mir z.B. mal wie man Fischeier behandeln muss, damit die Fische später nicht mehr Fortpflanzungsfähig sind.  Uhps,...ich war geschockt.



Tja sowas hatte ich auch schon geargwöhnt...allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das wirklich legal ist.


Und zu den mutierten Fischen: Klar ist Besatz nicht das optimum...was wir alle doch wirklich wollen ist ein sich selbst reproduzierender Fischbestand an gesunden Fischen.
Und um das zu erreichen sollten wir aber auch endlich mal Abstand von Karpfen&Co nehmen und stattdessen Fische besetzen die das auch können wie z.B. die gute alte Schleie.


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

nur leider ist die schleie oder andere heimische fischarten (nase, hasel aland usw) für sog. sportfischer wesentlich uninteressanter als die chance auf nen 40pfd karpfen, am liebsten ohne lang zu warten, bzw mit reichlich satzkarpfen als zeitvertreib.

und weil es wesentlich einfacher und billiger und dazu noch schneller ist mit karpfen zu besetzen, als zb stör und lachs wieder einzuführen (die ja mal heimisch waren und auch besser schmecken/besser kämpfen) wird sich bei der heutigen gesellschaft, die einerseits auf egoismus und andererseits auf habgier aufbaut nichts ändern. jedenfalls nicht in der nächsten zeit. (meine meinung)

und diese gesellschaft in form der meisten angler zahlt nunmal die beiträge für die pacht und für den besatz der meisten gewässen...

c'est la vie!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Wusste, daß das kommt.
> 
> Daher war das "Lügner" auch in Gänsefüßchen geschrieben


Und genau daher, hab ich die "" ja auch wiederholt. 

Die Frage nach der Fischzucht hast Du Dir ja nun schon selbst beantwortet. Dann verstehst Du auch sicher, warum ich meinen Fisch lieber selbst fange.
Denn der Karpfen, der nach 1-3 Jahren beim Fischzüchter dann schon etliche Jahre im See gelebt und sich dort ernährt hat, oder der Hecht der natürlich im Baggersee aufgewachsen ist -  ist viel weiter von irgendwelchen Gefahrenstoffen entfernt, als der Victoriabarsch aus den afrikanischen Zuchtanlagen, die Kingprawns aus den vietnamesischen Reisfeldern oder auch die Regenbogenforelle vom lokalen "Fischzüchter" (der eigentlich nur ein Händler ist).



Carras schrieb:


> Wer gibt den Vereinen denn die Besatzmaßnahmen vor (Vorschläge), ich meine das ist die Fischereibehörde oder der Fischereiverband.
> Und der Fischzüchter wiederum, hängt ja auch im selben Verband wie die Angelvereine drin.
> Wenn also den Gewässerwarten der Vereine erzählt wird wie sie besetzen müssen,...dann vom Verband. Und da hier die Fischzüchter auch mit integriert sind,...... evtl. wäscht da eine Hand die andere....


So sehr ich auch will  - ich werde zu dieser speziellen Problematik nichts schreiben. |rolleyes
Vielleicht aber denken hier alle nochmal drüber nach, dass Fische nicht alles in einem Gewässer sind. Ein Gewässer ist ein sehr komplexes Ökosystem mit vielen Organismengruppen, Faktoren und noch mehr wechselseitigen Abhängigkeiten. 
Es gibt eben auch Leute/ Berufe/ Institutionen/ Behörden und Gesetze, die sich mit mehr als "nur" den Fischen beschäftigen. In diesem Zusammenhang unterscheide ich auch gerne zwischen Fisch*erei*biologe, Fischbiologe und Gewässerökologe. 
Das Problem in Deutschland fängt damit an, dass die Fische ihr eigenes Recht, ihre eigene Behörde und ihre eigene Lobby haben. Dagegen ist der Naturschutz (der für alle die anderen Organismengruppen zuständig ist) nichts...

Und selbstverständlich ist der einzelne Angler nicht unbedingt auch der, der entscheidet dass immer weiter und mehr Karpfen besetzt werden. Aber es will eben auch keiner hören, dass es irgendwann ungesund wird. #c
Extremismus ist eben doch immer schädlich. Aber sag das jetzt mal nem Szene-Karpfenangler...


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Und zu den mutierten Fischen: Klar ist Besatz nicht das optimum...was wir alle doch wirklich wollen ist ein sich selbst reproduzierender Fischbestand an gesunden Fischen.
> Und um das zu erreichen sollten wir aber auch endlich mal Abstand von Karpfen&Co nehmen und stattdessen Fische besetzen die das auch können wie z.B. die gute alte Schleie.


 
Ist es eigentlich wirklich sicher, daß sich Karpfen bei uns nicht vermehren können?

In meiner weitläufigen Verwandtschaft gibt es einen Teich, dort hat der Opa vor vielen Jahren ein paar Karpfen rein getan.
Seit ca. 3 Jahren gehen wird da ab und an auch mal Angeln.
Dort hohlen wir uns Köderfische.
Köderfische deshalb, weil dort seit vielen Jahren sehr, sehr viele kleine Karpfen drin sind, die nicht besetzt wurden. Somit haben sich diese wohl von selbst vermehrt.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Ein Fischzüchter erzählte mir z.B. mal wie man Fischeier behandeln muss, damit die Fische später nicht mehr Fortpflanzungsfähig sind. Uhps,...ich war geschockt.
> 
> *Tja,....dann ist auch klar, daß sich viele Fische in unseren Gewässern nicht von selbst vermehren* und die Vereine jedes Jahr neuen Besatz nachkaufen müssen. Klar, der Fischzüchter muss ja auch von was leben.


Karpfen vermehren sich bei uns nur sehr selten.
Sterilität erzeugt schnelleres Wachstum, da keine Energie mehr für Laichansatz usw. aufgewendet wird. Ist bei den beliebten Hybriden in der Fischzucht das gleiche Prinzip.
Da vergeht einem schell der Appetit, das geschieht meines Wissens nach durch Hormonzusätze.
falls ich mich irre..bitte verbessern.


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Carras
Wirklich sicher für alle Gewässer kann man das nicht sagen.
Ich hab schon merhfach gehört das sehr kleine Karpfen gefangen wurden obwohl angeblich nicht besetzt wurde.

Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen das Karpfen Gewässern mit ruhigen Flachwasserzonen und in Jahren mit sehr frühen und stetig warmen Sommern es mal schaffen können erfolgreich abzulaichen...die Regel ist das allerdings nicht dafür ist sind die Laichbedingungen des Karpfens einfach zu stark abweichend von unserem Klima


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Extremismus ist eben doch immer schädlich. Aber sag das jetzt mal nem Szene-Karpfenangler...


 
Ich bin Karpfenangler,.....aber gut,....ich möchte mal so sagen, ich bewege mich auch nicht direkt in dieser Scene.

Daher darfst Du mir sowas schon sagen

Ich will auch nicht behaupten, daß es sein muss, daß ein Gewässer mit 40 Karpfen der Ü 40 pfd. Klasse besetzt sein muss.
Ich denke nur,....eine gewisse Mischung macht es aus.

Weil,....wenn wir irgend wann mal alle "großen" raus gefangen haben,....dann gibts mehr oder weniger,...nur noch Satzis zum fangen.
Und das will ja auch niemand haben oder doch?

Man hört ja immer wieder mal von der so genannten "Alterspyramide".
Ist das in Bezug auf einen Fischbestand nicht auch Sinnvoll ?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich wirklich sicher, daß sich Karpfen bei uns nicht vermehren können?
> 
> In meiner weitläufigen Verwandtschaft gibt es einen Teich, dort hat der Opa vor vielen Jahren ein paar Karpfen rein getan.
> Seit ca. 3 Jahren gehen wird da ab und an auch mal Angeln.
> ...


Vermehrung findet statt an sehr flachen Teichen, die sich im Frühjahr sehr schnell erwärmen....sonst wären die Mönche im Mittelalter verhungert, und niemand könnte heute noch Besatzfische liefern.


----------



## Wizard2 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

vielleicht auch gut das karpfen sich selten vermehren, wieso braucht man eigentlich keine sondergehnemigung zum karpfen besatz? wie beim graskarpfen?


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Vermehrung findet statt an sehr flachen Teichen, die sich im Frühjahr sehr schnell erwärmen....sonst wären die Mönche im Mittelalter verhungert, und niemand könnte heute noch Besatzfische liefern.


 
Ich hätte jetzt gesagt: die Fischzucht greift bei der Vermehrung aber auch aktiv ein. Das so gannte "Abstreifen" usw.

Wie das bei den Mönchen war,...weiß ich aber nicht.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Karpfen vermehren sich bei uns nur sehr selten.
> Sterilität erzeugt schnelleres Wachstum, da keine Energie mehr für Laichansatz usw. aufgewendet wird. Ist bei den beliebten Hybriden in der Fischzucht das gleiche Prinzip.
> Da vergeht einem schell der Appetit, das geschieht meines Wissens nach durch Hormonzusätze.
> falls ich mich irre..bitte verbessern.


 
erschreckend ó_Ò hab ich aber auch schon gehört.

@carras:
jou, eine gesunde alterspyramide von VIELEN Lebewesen ist jedem gewässer zu wünschen. leider entspricht dieses allerdings nicht den wünschen der meisten specimen-angler, bzw bräuchte wesentlich mehr aufwand als den kurzfristigen besatz mit sterilen fischen der zu schnellem angelerfolg führt.


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich wirklich sicher, daß sich Karpfen bei uns nicht vermehren können?
> 
> In meiner weitläufigen Verwandtschaft gibt es einen Teich, dort hat der Opa vor vielen Jahren ein paar Karpfen rein getan.
> Seit ca. 3 Jahren gehen wird da ab und an auch mal Angeln.
> ...



Das ist sehr oft so, das nur in Mono-Karpfenteiche erfolgreich abgelaicht wird.
Ich bin aber generell ein Karpfenfeind (besonders Zuchtkarpfen), wo es einen größeren Bestand an Karpfen gibt werden Schleien selten und Karrauschen verschwinden komplett.
Da es um Nahrungskonkurrenz geht, wird keiner einen Karpfen sehen der eine Schleie im Maul hat und es werden Raubfische als schuldige ausgemacht.
Bei euch "Karpfencracks" weiss ich zumindest das ihr auch nur wenig aber große Karpfen mögt, das ist für ein Gewässer zu ertragen.
Besetzt man nur Wildkarpfen ist der negative Effekt geringer, aber unseren "Crack" hat es nicht kapiert das die deutlich weniger Gewicht zunehmen und in DE niemals 30+ Pfund auf die Rippen bekommen.


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



daci7 schrieb:


> erschreckend ó_Ò hab ich aber auch schon gehört.


Ich kenne diese Praxis auch nur von Fischzüchtern in Asien...wobei das sicherlich (so es wahr ist) weltweit praktiziert wird.
Angeblich sind es Hormonzusätze im Futter die den Fisch zum einen steril machen und zur schnellstmöglichen Marktgröße bringen....angeblich soll sich diese sterilität wieder geben, wenn die Fische über einen längeren Zeitraum wieder normale Nahrung aufnehmen....na, ich weiß net|rolleyes


----------



## Carras (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Praxis auch nur von Fischzüchtern in Asien...wobei das sicherlich (so es wahr ist) weltweit praktiziert wird.
> Angeblich sind es Hormonzusätze im Futter die den Fisch zum einen steril machen und zur schnellstmöglichen Marktgröße bringen....angeblich soll sich diese sterilität wieder geben, wenn die Fische über einen längeren Zeitraum wieder normale Nahrung aufnehmen....na, ich weiß net|rolleyes


 
Naja, mir wurde was anderes erklärt. "Thermoschockbehandlung",...der Laich wird über eine bestimmte (kurze) Zeit, einer bestimmten Temperatur ausgesetzt,..... fertig das wars dann....
Ob das nun wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Hierzu fehlt mir das genaue Wissen. Ob das auch bei jeder Fischart so ist,...weiß ich auch nicht.

Aber,.. so wurde mir das erklärt. Vom Fischzüchter selbst.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich wirklich sicher, daß sich Karpfen bei uns nicht vermehren können?


Keineswegs. Es gibt Deutschlandweit genügend Beispiele für eine erfolgreiche Vermehrung auch ohne Abstreifen.
Allerdings nur in sehr wenigen und speziellen Gewässern. 99% aller Baggerseen gehören da nicht dazu, weil es weder die passenden Habitate, noch die passenden klimatischen Bedingungen gibt. Dennoch wird in alle diese Gewässer regelmäßig Karpfen besetzt.

Die Frage die sich für mich da stellt lautet: Wozu?
Warum muss eigentlich in jedes Gewässer Karpfen besetzt werden? Warum können wir nicht auch einen Teil der Seen ohne Karpfen lassen? Warum müssen denn überall Zander reingeworfen werden? Wazu Störe besetzen?
Auch ich kenne die Antwort: Weil jedes Gewässer nem anderen Angelverein gehört und jeder Karpfen, Zander und Welse (ja, auch die hat nicht der NABU angesiedelt) fangen will.

Bei den Fliegenfischern (sind Fliegenfischer eigentlich die besseren Angler?!?  ) ist es seit Jahren schon verpönt die "blöden Regenbogenforellen" in Gewässer auszusetzen, in denen es natürliche Bachforellenstämme gibt. Ganz einfach weil die RB-Forelle dort reiner Nahrungskonkurrent für die Bachforelle ist, sich selbst aber dort nicht vermehren kann.
Warum können die anderen Angler nicht auch mal so über Karpfen und Schleie denken? #c 

Da die meisten offenbar nicht in der Lage zu sind, wäre meine Antwort darauf eine übergeordnete Steuerung der Besatzpolitik. In meinen Augen kann Besatz nur dann stattfinden, wenn es sich um Erst- oder Stützbesatz (Wiederansiedlungsprojekte) handelt. Wenn sich eine Fischart wiederholt in einem Gewässer nicht fortpflanzen kann (vorausgesetzt alle strukturellen Anforderungen dieser Art sind erfüllt) - was soll sie dann dort? Sie macht den dort passenden Arten doch nur das Leben schwer.

Muss ich den als Angler wirklich in jedem Gewässer die gleichen Fischarten fangen können? Wäre es nicht ohnehin viel reizvoller, mehr Unterschiede zu haben?
Außerdem kosten Besatzfische Geld und gelten weitläufig als "dumm". Ein im Gewässer aufgewachsener Fisch ist oftmals auch als "Sportgerät" wesentlich interessanter, da schwieriger zu überlisten und auch an der Angel noch trickreicher. Aber selbst das Geld-Argument scheint bei den meisten Vereinen und Anglern nicht zu greifen. Da werden jedes Jahr Tausende Euros für unqualifizierten Besatz ausgegeben! #d Über die Folgen denkt kaum jemand nach... erst Recht nicht, wenn die meisten Probleme sozusagen hausgemacht sind. Das wäre dann ja noch im höchsten maße unangenehm.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Da wo die Menschen sie eingeführt haben, machen Kühe, Katzen und Karpfen die vorher dort vorhandenen natürlichen Gleichgewichte kaputt.

@Foolish Farmer
Sehr interessante Ausführungen! 
Danke!

Ich angele jetzt schon 30 Jahre und kann mich noch gut an meine Jugendzeiten erinnern, wo man in den Gewässern hier die damals nicht in Vereinshand waren tolle  Plötzen, Karauschen  und Schleien fangen konnte. Da ist gar nix mehr, besetzt werden Karpfen, Aale und Zander. Und nur die Aale gehören hierher.

Die Angler bzw. Angelvereine machen die Gewässer kaputt, vieleicht schädigen sie viele Gewässer schlimmer als  die Kormorane.

Wer traut sich, dass mal auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung so zu sagen?


----------



## JerkerHH (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hallo, 

ich glaube eher das die verrückten Boilie Angler mit Ihren Massen an Boilies das Wasser verschmutzen !!!:r

Gruß 
JerkerHH


----------



## Dart (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wer traut sich, dass mal auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung so zu sagen?


Wer hört dir dort zu? |bigeyes
Wir sind in unserem Ländle, in jedem Bereich, aufgegliedert in kleine Parzellen, über denen Vereine, Verbände, Zünfte etc. die ordnungsgemäße und paragraphengetreue Aufsicht haben.
Die wollen alle gefüttert werden und im Sessel verbleiben.:q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Nö!

Mit den Mengen an Boilies und Peletts heizen sie aber den Stoffwechsel der Karpfen an und die scheiden natürlich mehr aus.
Den Vorschlag von Taxidermist finde ich etwas "hart" aber aus Gewässern mit Top-Wasser würde ich die Karpfen vieleicht einfach essen und wo das Wasser übel schlammig ist, ist die Idee mit dem Dünger schon gut.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Dart

Bei meinem Verein würden sie mich mit leeren Becks-Buddeln bewerfen, wenn ich sowas sagen würde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> So sehr ich auch will  - ich werde zu dieser speziellen Problematik nichts schreiben. |rolleyes



Och, ich hab mit dem Thema Gewässerwart kein Problem.

Angenommen, wirklich nur mal angenommen, es gäbe in einem Verein einen Gewässerwart, der die entsprechende Sachkenntnis besitzt *und* dementsprechend handelt. 
Es wäre eine kurze und unglückliche Beziehung zwischen Verein und Gewässerwart. Denn das erste was der tun wüde wäre, den Besatz mit Karpfen, Refo´s u.ä. einzustellen, die Fangbeschränkungen für eben diese aufheben zu lassen und dann mit Rotaugen, Brassen, Moderlieschen, Gründlingen, Schleien oder was halt zum Gewässer passt, zu besetzen. 

Die anschließende Mitgliederversammlung würd ich gern erleben.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Der Effekt wäre siehe Posting No. 37.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Ralle 24

Ich lese hier so zwischen den Zeilen raus, dass Du Gewässerwart bist.
Wie ist den Deine persönliche Meinung?
Ich schätz Dich mal als verantwortungsbewusst und gut informiert ein.
Erzähl mal was wenn Du magst, dass ist ja hier keine Mitgliederversammlung.

Ich denke das Thema ist wichtig!

Den die Leute die in Behörden, Organisationen, Presse usw. das Sagen haben, wollen ja oft natürliche Lebensräume "Anglerfrei" halten oder bekommen.

Wir haben keine Chance denen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, wenn wir die Gewässer "verwüsten."


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Also, wenn ich bei unserer Jahreshauptversammlung dafür öffentlich einstehen würde, dass es vielleicht besser wäre, auf den Besatz von Karpfen zu verzichten und lieber auf z.B. Schleienbesatz zu setzen, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich wegen "vereinsschädigendem Verhalten" extrahiert werden oder zumindest nicht mehr als 2 Sätze reden können, bevor das große Geschrei losgeht.

Karpfen ist doch der Brotfisch, die Waller (bei uns heimisch) fressen alle Schleien, ...usw.

Also doch lieber mitspielen, denn fischen will ich ja doch noch. 
Ein Dilemma irgendwie.
#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> Ich lese hier so zwischen den Zeilen raus, dass Du Gewässerwart bist.
> Wie ist den Deine persönliche Meinung?
> ...



Oh Nein, ich kann kein Gewässerwart sein. Ich würde das Amt nicht lange innehaben. 
Erzählen kann ich nur von einigen Vereinen, in denen die Mitglieder bestimmen, was besetzt wird ( indirekt natürlich ). Die Gewässerwarte sind arme Trolle, die nur ausführen, was der Vorstand über die Mitglieder anordnet. Schließlich will man ja die Beitragszahler nicht verschrecken. 
Es mag auch andere Vereine geben, die kenn ich aber leider nicht. Überdies müsste ein Gewässer auch erst mal untersucht werden, um überhaupt wissen zu können, was zu tun ist. Alleine das schon übersteigt den Fischbesatzetat eines kleinen bis mittleren Vereins. 
Da der mit Abstand größte Teil der Angler eben keinen natürlichen Fischbestand wünschen, wird sich da auch nix dran ändern. Insebesondere betrifft das Vereine mit Kleingewässern. Da muss alles drin sein, vom Karpfen über die Refo bis zum Wels. Und klar hauen sich die Refo-Angler mit den Welsliebhabern die Köppe ein. 

Ich sag nur immer wieder Disney World für Angler.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Überdies müsste ein Gewässer auch erst mal untersucht werden, um überhaupt wissen zu können, was zu tun ist. Alleine das schon übersteigt den Fischbesatzetat eines kleinen bis mittleren Vereins.


Das widerum mag ich nicht recht glauben. Wenn ich sehe, was so an Besatz investiert wird... damit kann man locker auch mal ein halbwegs gescheites fischereiökologisches Gutachten erstellen lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Jo, aber das Geld fehlt dann für Besatz. Das gibt ne Palastrevolution. Vor allem wenn bei dem Gutachten rauskommt, dass viel zu viel Fisch in dem Gewässer ist. Wo doch jeder weiß, dass es völlig überfischt ist.


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jo, aber das Geld fehlt dann für Besatz. Das gibt ne Palastrevolution. Vor allem wenn bei dem Gutachten rauskommt, dass viel zu viel Fisch in dem Gewässer ist. Wo doch jeder weiß, dass es völlig überfischt ist.


 
ich würd nicht sagen viel zu viel, sondern viel zu falscher besatz/falsch proportionierter besatz sagen  
(wenn man komplett natürliche gewässer ohne jeden fischbesatz mal anschaut sind dort ja nicht unbedingt weniger fische zu finden. natürlich kommt es dabei sehr auf die gewässerbeschaffenheit an)

allerdings würden viele leute investitionen in stichlinge, moderlischen und konsorten als verschwendetes geld ansehen, was es ja aus "angelsportlicher sicht" auch ist.
aus biologischer/ökologischer sicht siehts anders aus, aber diese lobby ist leider ne ganze ecke weniger finanzstark...


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Denn das erste was der tun wüde wäre, den Besatz mit Karpfen, Refo´s u.ä. einzustellen, die Fangbeschränkungen für eben diese aufheben zu lassen und dann mit Rotaugen, Brassen, Moderlieschen, Gründlingen, Schleien oder was halt zum Gewässer passt, zu besetzen.
> 
> Die anschließende Mitgliederversammlung würd ich gern erleben.



Komisch, bei uns im Verein geht beides, naja es werden nur noch nachgezüchtete Wildkarpfen und nur heimische Forellenarten eingesetzt und Tonnenwiese Weißfisch und auch viele Nutzfische und bedrohte Arten (z.B. Bitterling), wenn man will geht beides!

Back to Topic!
Hier ging es ursprünglich darum ob Großkarpfen schädlich fürs Gewässer sein können. Diese Aussage halte ich so für Blödsinn! Es ist erstmal grundsätzlich völlig egal ob man einen Fisch von 20kg oder 10 von 2kg hat, m.M. nach...
Es kommt auf die Ausgewogenheit und das Gewässer an, ein Überbesatz bzw. Überpopulation ist immer schlecht egal bei welchem Fisch, das mal wieder speziell auf den Karpfen "geprügelt" wird ist typisch...|rolleyes
Wenn man ein ausgewogen besetztes Gewässer hat ist es m.M. nach nicht schädlicher wenn der Karpfenbestand aus wenigern Großen Fischen besteht. Ich behaupte sogar das der selbe Bestand (kg Fisch/m³ Wasser) an kleineren Fischen schädlicher sein können da viel mehr Schlamm aufgewühlt wird.
AUßerdem verträgt nicht jedes Gewässer gleich viel Fisch, manche könnte man theoretisch "vollstopfen" bei anderen sind ein paar Tiere schon zu viel...
Ich denke das können die "Fachleute" auch bestätigen.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Lücke,Das einzige womit du in deinem letzten Beitrag hier Recht hast ist,dass es wirklich Blödsinn ist,dass ein großer Karpfen den Boden sicherlich weniger stark aufwühlt,als zehn Kleine den Boden umgraben.
Warum meinst du,sind denn wohl alle Intensivkarpfenteiche trüb und weitestgehend Pflanzenfrei?
Hast du schon mal den Boden eines im Herbst abgelassenen Teiches gesehen?Der hat
die Struktur eines Golfballs und besteht eigentlich nur aus Fraßlöchern.
Ich finde Foolish Farmer hat die Zusammenhänge weiter vorn recht anschaulich erklärt,
aber dies scheinst du vollkommen zu ignorieren.
Ich kenne wirklich keine einheimische Fischart,welche derartige Spuren hinterläßt!
In dem von mir befischten Baggersee,haben wir auch solche von Boilies gemäßteten
Monsterkarpfen (bis 58 Pfd.).Auf einer Sandbank von ca.250m Länge kann man sehr 
gut diese Fraßlöcher erkennen und die bei uns vorkommenden Planzenarten,sind genau
die,von Foolishfarmer beschriebenen Arten,welche halt bei Überdüngung besonders gut
gedeihen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> ...Hier ging es ursprünglich darum ob Großkarpfen schädlich fürs Gewässer sein können. Diese Aussage halte ich so für Blödsinn! Es ist erstmal grundsätzlich völlig egal ob man einen Fisch von 20kg oder 10 von 2kg hat, m.M. nach...
> Es kommt auf die Ausgewogenheit und das Gewässer an, ein Überbesatz bzw. Überpopulation ist immer schlecht egal bei welchem Fisch, das mal wieder speziell auf den Karpfen "geprügelt" wird ist typisch...|rolleyes
> Wenn man ein ausgewogen besetztes Gewässer hat ist es m.M. nach nicht schädlicher wenn der Karpfenbestand aus wenigern Großen Fischen besteht. Ich behaupte sogar das der selbe Bestand (kg Fisch/m³ Wasser) an kleineren Fischen schädlicher sein können da viel mehr Schlamm aufgewühlt wird.
> AUßerdem verträgt nicht jedes Gewässer gleich viel Fisch, manche könnte man theoretisch "vollstopfen" bei anderen sind ein paar Tiere schon zu viel...
> ...



Soweit nachvollziehbar, allerdings scheinst du zu vergessen, welche Unmengen ein Karpfen entsprechender Größe an Ausscheidungen ins Gewässer entlässt.
Das ist pro Tag locker die zweifache Menge seines Körpergewichtes und damit konkurenzlos unter den gängigen Fischarten.
Nicht umsonst investieren Koizüchter, gezwungenermaßen und auf diesem Umstand beruhend, Unmengen Geld in aufwändige Filteranlagen.


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

ich seh mich schon dabei den nächsten größeren karpfen bei uns am see zu schlachten... da muss ich ja aufpassen nich selbst von eingefleischten karpfenfans gelyncht zu werden 

vl sollte ich versuchen den tot zu fotografieren, das würd halt nich so auffallen ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Komisch, bei uns im Verein geht beides, naja es werden nur noch nachgezüchtete Wildkarpfen und nur heimische Forellenarten eingesetzt und Tonnenwiese Weißfisch und auch viele Nutzfische und bedrohte Arten (z.B. Bitterling), wenn man will geht beides!


Und welche schwachsinnige Behörde genehmigt euch den zeitgleichen Besatz von Bitterlingen und Forellen (btw. wieviel heimische Forellenarten kennst Du?!?)? Und ihr dürft zeitgleich Karpfen und Forellen in ein Gewässer besetzen? Von was für einem Gewässer reden wir da? Und wieviel Quadratkilometer habt ihr, dass ihr tonnenweise Weißfisch besetzen könnt? Und wieso eigentlich, wenn in dem Gewässer doch alles in Ordnung ist (da müssten sich die Weißfische doch tonnenweise selbst reproduzieren)?!? |kopfkrat
Das erscheint mir doch alles höchst-zweifelhaft. Mit "guter fachlicher Praxis" kann das nicht viel zu tun haben...





Ich hab´s satt hier seitenblange Erklärungen zu schreiben, die bei einigen lediglich auf Ignoranz stoßen und ohne Beweise aber dafür durch Verweise auf die eigene Vorstellungskraft wiederlegt werden...


... daher versuch ich´s mal mit nem Bild, dass viel mehr sagt als ich beschreiben könnte. Es denke sich nun ein jeder was er will - die Thematik ist aus meiner Sicht ausreichend beschrieben. :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ich hab´s satt hier seitenblange Erklärungen zu schreiben, die bei einigen lediglich auf Ignoranz stoßen und ohne Beweise aber dafür durch Verweise auf die eigene Vorstellungskraft wiederlegt werden...




Bitte vergiß nicht die vielen User, die Deine postings lesen und verstehen, und die nicht unbedingt eine Wortmeldung abgeben. 

Also schreib bitte weiter.


----------



## Bibbelmann (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Wie Thomas von Aquin sagte, wenn es nur wahr ist wird es sich auch durchsetzen- also nur weiter : )


----------



## luecke3.0 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Kann man hier denn überhaupt nicht mehr auf einer realistischen Ebene diskutieren!!?? Lest mal meinen Post richtig durch, hier gehts auch nicht darum ob Karpfen im allgemeinen schädlich sind sondern darum das speziell Großkarpfen schädlich sein sollen bzw. schädlicher als ein Besatz aus kleinen Karpfen, und das stimmt definitiv nicht, dazu muss man auch kein Fachmann sein!!!

@Taxidermist
Was hat das bitte mit Karpfenzuchtteichen zu tun!? Die sind extra dafür angelegt! Woher willst du wissen das die Karpfen bei euch am Pflanzenwuchs schuld sind und glaubst du das die nur von Boilies so groß werden.#q

@Sensitivfischer
Totaler Blödsinn, wo sollen denn die Fische so viel Nahrung hernehmen!? Dann müßte nach deiner Rechnung ein 10kg Fisch 20kg Futter am Tag aufnehmen!? Denk da mal bitte selbst drüber nach was das für ein Quatsch ist den du da erzählst!!!

@FoolishFarmer
Hab ich gesagt das das alles in einem Teich landet!!!??? An Salmoniden werden bei uns nur Bachforellen und Äschen (die sich übrigens sehr gut vermehren) besetzt. Woher kennst du die Situation in meinen Vereinen das du ein Urteil abgeben kannst!? Hier mal die AUswahl der Gewässer des Vereins den ich meinte (die Kanalstrecken alleine sind fast 70km!): http://www.nwaev.de/index.php?inhalt=gewaesser_auflistung
So wenn du den  Mund dann wieder zugekriegt hast, dann will ich dir erklären das ich deine Beiträge nicht mit Ignoranz betrachte, es ist nur falsch den Karpfen als "Sündenbock" für schlechte Wasserqualität o.ä. herzunehmen, es hört sich so an als wenn man alle Karpfen ausrottet alle Gewässer "gerettet" werden könnten und das ist schlichtweg nicht richtig. Ein ausgewogener Besatz wie er in vielen Gewässern schon seit Jahrhunderten vorhanden ist wird keinem Gewässer merkbar schaden können!!!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Das Karpfenangeln hat natürlich seine Berechtigung, dass sieht man ja an der Anzahl der Leute die gezielt auf Karpfen angeln.
Aber warum kann man das ganze nicht aus normalen Gewässern auslagern, so wie das Refo-Angeln im Forellenpuff. Es müsste ja nicht zwangsläufig gewerblich sein, sondern könnte ja auch als Karpfenangler e.V. oder bei einem grösseren Verein mit gezielt "gemachten" Karpfengewässern organisiert werden.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Sensitivfischer
> Totaler Blödsinn, wo sollen denn die Fische so viel Nahrung hernehmen!? Dann müßte nach deiner Rechnung ein 10kg Fisch 20kg Futter am Tag aufnehmen!?


Nein, das muss er nicht, weil ich von Ausscheidungen(Kot + Urin) schrieb und nicht nur von Kot.
Bloß bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher für welchen Zeitraum das gilt.
Ich selbst halte die Bezugsgröße Tag, auch für unwahrscheinlich, andererseits gibts genug Tierarten auf der Welt, die täglich mehr verstoffwechseln als ihr Eigengewicht.
Warum soll man dem Karpfen, das nicht zutrauen, wenn man es nicht ganz genau, sicher weis.|kopfkrat



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Denk da mal bitte selbst drüber nach was das für ein Quatsch ist den du da erzählst!!!



Werde ich tun bzw. recherchieren, wie daneben ich lag.#4


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Alabalik

Ich weiss, dass war auch mehr als Anregung gedacht.

In den neuen Bundesländern kenne ich auch einige Gewässer wo ehemalige Karpfenzuchtbetriebe zu "Karpfenanglerparadiesen" umgewandelt wurden.

Über die Seen in England und Frankreich habe ich schon gelesen.
Der Raduta Stausee ist ja anscheinend auch sone Karpfen/Zander-Veranstaltung.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

So nun hab ich was gefunden:
Der Koi (und der Karpfen, ob Spiegel oder Graser wird das nicht viel anders tun) scheidet etwa das siebenfache seines Gewichtes an Urin aus, während der Laichzeit sogar bis zu das zwölffache.
Also lag ich gar nicht so verkehrt wenn das denn stimmt, was in dem Fall, ein Tierarzt behauptet haben soll.
Nachzulesen bei koi. de unter: http://foren.koi.de/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=315&start=10
Ich hatte das auch nur von einem Koibekloppten auf meiner Arbeit im Kopf, der mir von seiner Teichanlage vorschwärmte und dem immensen Aufwand um die Filteranlage, weil die Viecher soviel ausscheiden täten.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

OK - zurück zum Thema:

Ich denke, das nirgendwo ein Großkarpfen-Besatz stattfindet, jedoch gibt es einige mir bekannte Gewässer, in denen die oft wenigen wirklich großen Karpfen Namen tragen und wo sich damit gebrüstet wird, wer den "Bruno" z.B. schon wie oft gefangen hat usw. - ich denke ab und an mal eine Entnahme ist für das Gewässer (wie es hier bereits ausgezeichnet beschrieben wurde) und den Fischbestand im Ganzen durchaus förderlich!

...alles andere dient nur den Interessen der Spaßanglergemeinschaft und sonst niemandem!

Ansonsten schlage ich eine Handhabe vor, wie bei alten ausgedienten Nutztieren - ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Milchkühe oder ausgedienten Nutzpferde bekommt sein Gnadenbrot auf dem Hof guter Menschen und darf sein Rentendasein fristen - dafür könnte man einen "Groß- und Rentnerkarpfenteich" machen - aber keiner käme auf die Idee, in seinem Milchbetrieb die alten Kühe mit den "jungen & fitten" weiter stehen zu lassen!!!
Von der Mehrzahl der "ausgedienten" Nutztiere und deren Verbleib hört man in aller Regel recht wenig, oder???

Die werden meist sogar nicht einmal mehr zum menschlichen Verzehr genutzt, sondern kommen allenfalls ins Tierfutter, wenn sie nur noch kosten und keinem mehr Nutzen bringen! 

Klar sind das kommerziell genutzte (Säuge-)Tiere, aber die Groß-Karpfen dienen eigentlich auch nur noch den Vereinsmitgliedern der Angelvereine & der Tackle-Industrie, oder???

Dem Gewässer insgesamt dienen sie wie o. bereits ausführlich beschrieben jedenfalls nicht mehr - eher im Gegenteil!

Warum sträubt man sich also gegen eine Entnahme und falls möglich eine rel. vernünftige Verwertung, sofern diese möglich erscheint?

Ernie


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Das schon angesprochene Problem ist doch das jedes Gewässer große Karpfen beherbergen soll - egal wie ungeeignet es scheint. Wir haben hier einen Teich mit ca. 4000m2, in den ein paar Jungs jetzt mehrere Karpfen >20 Pfund mitgebracht haben, zusätzlich zum eh schon reichlich vorhandenen Satzkarpfen-Bestand. Was sollen die da?

Mein persönliches Problem ist einfach das ich solche Fische nicht verwerten kann und es mir widerstrebt, solche Tiere nur zu töten um sie in die Ecke zu werfen. Ansonsten denke ich sollte man ruhig auch mal ein paar von den Großen entnehmen, wenn es offensichtlich einen starken Bestand gibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das nirgendwo ein Großkarpfen-Besatz stattfindet



Klar. Da werden Fische aus einem Gewässer (bei uns z.B. dem Main als offenem Gewässer) entnommen und dann in Vereinsgewässer verbracht, einfach nur damit man dort einen besseren Großkarpfen-Bestand hat. #c


----------



## ernie1973 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Klar. Da werden Fische aus einem Gewässer (bei uns z.B. dem Main als offenem Gewässer) entnommen und dann in Vereinsgewässer verbracht, einfach nur damit man dort einen besseren Großkarpfen-Bestand hat. #c


 
Da diese Praxis so ziemlich gegen alles verstossen dürfte, was es so an (Besatz-) Regeln gibt (Bewirtschaftungs- & Hegeplan, Gewässerordnung usw.) sollte die Lösung eigentlich klar auf der Hand liegen!

OK-aber die Praxis sieht leider oft anders aus und irgendwelche Mitglieder haben auch bei uns "auf eigene Faust" mal Welse und Störe in die Talsperre besetzt, ohne das jemand z.Zt. die möglichen langfristigen Folgen absehen kann!

Werden sie dabei erwischt, droht ihnen (zu Recht!) der Rauswurf!

...es hat schon Gründe, warum der Besatz strikt geregelt ist und eigentlich nur von Leuten vorgenommen werden SOLL, die über die erforderliche Sachkunde verfügen!

...abgesehen davon, dass durch so einen "Harakiri-Besatz" der Verbreitung von Krankheiten und Seuchen Tür und Tor geöffnet werden!

Ernie


----------



## macke (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte vergiß nicht die vielen User, die Deine postings lesen und verstehen, und die nicht unbedingt eine Wortmeldung abgeben.
> 
> Also schreib bitte weiter.




Genau so ist es! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit meiner Frage einen Thread auf derart hohem Niveau auslöse. Da mir dafür einfach das Wissen fehlt (Vermutungen usw. möchte ich hier nicht kund tun), schreibe ich zwar nichts mehr, aber lese jedes Wort gespannt mit!

OT:
Warum gibt es im Anglerboard eigentlich kein Forum für "Natur & Gewässerökologie" oder so? Es gibt doch mittlerweile immer mehr Threads zu dem Thema.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## Dart (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



macke schrieb:


> OT:
> Warum gibt es im Anglerboard eigentlich kein Forum für "Natur & Gewässerökologie" oder so? Es gibt doch mittlerweile immer mehr Threads zu dem Thema.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Hi Fabian
Dieses Forum besteht seit langer Zeit.
*Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung!*
Vermutlich (nicht sicher) wäre deine Frage dort insgesamt weniger emotionsgeladen beantwortet worden.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Dieses Forum besteht seit langer Zeit.
> *Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung!*
> Vermutlich (nicht sicher) wäre deine Frage dort insgesamt weniger emotionsgeladen beantwortet worden.


Und ich habe ungefähr schon 327mal angeregt, diese Forum endlich in *"Gewässer-Ökologie, -Bewirtschaftung und Naturschutz"* umzubenennen. Dann wären so manche Fragen auch leichter unterzubringen. Aber das wird von seiten der MODs ja leider konsequent ignoriert!  |supergri

Sicherlich kann man solche Diskussionen dort emotionsfreier diskutieren, da dort i.d.R. nur besonders interessierte User lesen (boah, den Satz hab ich nun 4mal neu formuliert um ihn emotionslos zu gestalten!).


----------



## FoolishFarmer (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Gut, so schnell gebe ich dann doch nicht auf. Offenbar regt´s ja doch den ein oder anderen zum Nachdenken an. #6



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> ...das speziell Großkarpfen schädlich sein sollen bzw. schädlicher als ein Besatz aus kleinen Karpfen, und das stimmt definitiv nicht, dazu muss man auch kein Fachmann sein!!!


Doch, das stimmt leider in gewisser Weise schon. Denn Großkarpfen binden eben viel mehr Biomasse in sich, als die gleiche Stückzahl an kleineren Karpfen. Und Karpfen an sich sind nunmal eben schnellwüchsig und werden rasch zu einem großen Fisch - zumindest viel schneller als die anderen. Wie bereits geschrieben: der 2-jährige Karpfen ist bereits deutlich größer als die laichreife Schleie.
Natürlich werden die meisten Karpfen in kleinem Zustand besetzt. Aber sie sind nunmal schnell über das "Portionsmaß" hinaus. Und werden deshalb nun weniger Karpfen besetzt? Nein, sondern es akkumulieren sich die Großkarpfen. Genau das ist die Situation in viel zu vielen Gewässern - von Schleswig-Holstein bis Bayern und von NRW bis Sachsen.
Ist ein Großkarpfen schädlicher als ein kleiner Karpfen? Ja, denn er frisst mehr, wühlt mehr Sediment auf und trägt dadurch schneller zur Eutrophierung bei.

Wenn wir nun rechnen ob ein Großkarpfen von 15kg schlimmer ist als 15kg kleiner Karpfen, so hab ich als Gegenfrage nur:
Hat irgendjemand schonmal nachgerechnet wieviel Kilogramm Karpfen im Gewässer leben und daraus errechnet wieviel Kilogramm er besetzen kann? #d
Die Praxis ist doch jedes Jahr Karpfen nachzusetzen, weil ja auch welche gefangen wurden. Dass die im Gewässer verbliebenen Tiere immer größer werden interessiert niemand.



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> ...es ist nur falsch den Karpfen als "Sündenbock" für schlechte Wasserqualität o.ä. herzunehmen, es hört sich so an als wenn man alle Karpfen ausrottet alle Gewässer "gerettet" werden könnten und das ist schlichtweg nicht richtig.


Wieso nicht? Der Karpfen IST aber vielfach die Ursache für schlechte Gewässerqualität.
Ich denke, ich habe sehr klare Einschränkungen gemacht und nie von allen Gewässern gesprochen. Auch das Wort "Rettung" möchte ich in diesem Zusammenhang nicht benutzen. Aber wir müssen ja auch nicht aus jedem See einen Karpfenpuff machen, oder? Die Angler hausieren immer mit dem Begriff "Natur- und/oder Gewässerschutz". Dazu gehört dann aber mehr als nur ein Fischbestand zum beangeln! |rolleyes
Und defakto (und nachweisbar anhand vieler Beispiele und noch mehr Literatur) funktionieren sehr viele Gewässer ohne Karpfen einfach deutlich besser.




luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Ein ausgewogener Besatz wie er in vielen Gewässern schon seit Jahrhunderten vorhanden ist wird keinem Gewässer merkbar schaden können!!!


Sorry, aber einen jahrhundertelangen Besatz gibt es gar nicht, da Fischbesatz an sich ein so früher nicht prakitiziert wurde. Man hat früher Teichwirtschaften betrieben und in Einzelfällen versucht irgendwelche neuen Arten irgendwo anzusiedeln. Die heutige Besatzpraxis (dass jeder Verein haufenweise Fische in "seine" Gewässer schaufelt) ist aber erst im vergangenen Jahrhundert entstanden. Und selbst der Karpfen hat in der Form wie heute bis in die 80er Jahre nicht zum Besatz gehört. Erst deutlich nach dem Krieg (als wieder Geld da war) hat man damit begonnen die vielen Baggerlöcher (aus dem Kohle- und Kiesabbau) mit Fischen zu besetzen um diese angelfischereilich Nutzen zu können. Der Handel und Besatz mit Karpfen hat überhaupt erst in dieser Zeit begonnen! In der DDR zu Produktionszwecken (selbst in den Kühltürmen der KKWs), bei uns zur freizeitfischereilichen Vergnügung, da er schnell abgewachsen ist und dabei anspruchslos ans Futter war.
Der große Boom der Karpfen kam dann Ende der 80er Jahre mit dem Boilie-Trend aus England.
Frag mal die älteren Fischzüchter hier bei uns, wieviel Karpfen sie vor der Wende produziert oder vermarktet haben. |rolleyes
Heute haben wir halt deutschlandweit übergroße Karpfenpopulationen. Als Nahrungsmittel nicht mehr geschätzt (weil der Fisch eben im Supermarkt billiger, "besser" und einfacher zu beschaffen ist), als Sportfisch nicht mehr erlegt (C&R). Es ist halt 20 Jahre lang nicht wirklich aufgefallen, dass sich die Fischpopulationen in vielen Gewässern verändert haben. Heute wird nur noch geklagt, die Fischerei sei schlechter... aber warum und wieso will keiner hören. 
Die nicht besonders weitsichtige Schlussfolgerung ist leider vielfach der verstärkte Besatz von Fisch gewesen (wer hätte denn in den 50er/60er Jahren 10.000nde DM für Fisch ausgegeben, um ihn in die Seen statt in die Pfannen zu kloppen). Dass die Situation in den Gewässern dadurch eher noch schlechter geworden ist, will ebenfalls keiner hören. "Hat ja früher auch geklappt" ist immer das Argument. War ja auch so - immerhin waren die meisten Baggerseen jung und haben nur einen geringen Fischbestand gehabt. 
Dennoch passt der Karpfen von seiner Biologie her in viele Gewässer nicht rein - denn eine eigenständige Reproduktion ist nur in Ausnahmefällen möglich. Aber anstatt auf selbstreproduzierende Fischbestände zu bauen, geben Angelvereine Jahr für Jahr lieber viel Geld aus. Aus *ökonomischer Sicht* eigentlich völlig unverständlich, zumal der Karpfen ja heutzutage nicht mal mehr als Speisefisch besonders geschätzt wird.



Auch aus *ökologischer Sicht* ist man heute eigentlich wesentlich weiter (Ausführungen siehe meiner erster Post in diesem Thread). Es wird jetzt einfach Zeit die Missgeschicke der Vergangenheit aufzuarbeiten und nach vorne zu schauen. Inzwischen gibt es eben neuere Erkentnisse und diese müssen auch umgesetzt werden:
Ich sehe ein großes Konfliktpotential in den kommenden Jahren zwischen der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie (Ziel: "guter ökologischer Zustand aller Gewässer bis 2015") und der derzeitigen fischereilichen Praxis. 
Denn die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland sind in einem guten ökologischen Zustand ganz sicher nicht eutroph. In vielen Gewässern ist der überalterte und zu hohe Karpfenbestand (Mit-) Schuld am schlechten Zustand. Für Gewässer die die Vorgaben der WRRL nicht erreichen, werden ab 2010 mit unser aller Geldern (Steuern) Sanierungs-Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.
Aber erst wenn man (und damit meine ich nicht nur uns Angler, sondern auch die Verbände, Behörden und Institute der Fischerei) mal über den Tellerand des reinen Fischbestands hinausblickt, hat man auch die Chance zu erkennen wie ein gesundes Gewässer aussieht. Aber wenn man nichtmal erkennt, dass schon der Fischbestand nicht gesund ist... #c


----------



## macke (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ich habe ungefähr schon 327mal angeregt, diese Forum endlich in *"Gewässer-Ökologie, -Bewirtschaftung und Naturschutz"* umzubenennen.
> [snip]



*antragunterschreib*

Dann wäre meine Frage dort auch gelandet...
Denn mit Gewässergütebestimmung hat meine Frage nix zu tun und mit Bewirtschaftung auch nur entfernt.

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gut, so schnell gebe ich dann doch nicht auf. Offenbar regt´s ja doch den ein oder anderen zum Nachdenken an. #6
> 
> 
> Doch, das stimmt leider in gewisser Weise schon. Denn Großkarpfen binden eben viel mehr Biomasse in sich, als die gleiche Stückzahl an kleineren Karpfen. Und Karpfen an sich sind nunmal eben schnellwüchsig und werden rasch zu einem großen Fisch - zumindest viel schneller als die anderen. Wie bereits geschrieben: der 2-jährige Karpfen ist bereits deutlich größer als die laichreife Schleie.
> ...


 
|good:
allerdings ists ja leider doch ökonomisch mit viel karpfen zu besetzen, auch wenn der nich gegessen wird, so wird der verein doch bezahlt, damit diese gefangen werden können.

ps. ich freu mich schon auf die gesichter wenn die ersten wasserschweine dann doch mal zur schlachtbank anstatt zum fotoshooting kommen


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Und ich habe ungefähr schon 327mal angeregt, diese Forum endlich in *"Gewässer-Ökologie, -Bewirtschaftung und Naturschutz"* umzubenennen. Dann wären so manche Fragen auch leichter unterzubringen. Aber das wird von seiten der MODs ja leider konsequent ignoriert!  |supergri


Das macht sicher Sinn, und wäre um einiges eindeutiger in der Namensgebung.
Weiterhin würde es viel Sinn machen, solche Anfragen gleich ins passende Forum zu verschieben.
Schließlich geht es bei so einer Fragestellung nicht darum, den Zielfisch einer Anglergruppe schlecht zu reden, sondern um schädliche Auswirkungen falscher Besatzpolitik aufzuzeigen. Und das ist dir, wie immer, sehr gut und sachlich gelungen.#6
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@ FoolishFarmer: Danke für die vielen Infos!

Immer wieder schön wenn hier Leute schreiben die Ahnung haben und keine Wissenlücken... #6 

Mal sehen ob ich demnächst mal ein paar größere Karpfen verwertet bekomme, interessanter Weise sind die Karpfenangler ja bei den meisten anderen Fischarten ganz anders drauf, Raubfische werden beim Fang meist direkt zum Grill gebracht, mal schauen ob da nicht auch ein Karpfenfilet draufpasst...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Man kann diesen Kreislauf von *Besetzten - Fangen - Zurücksetzen - wieder besetzten *und damit die Gewässer überbevölkern mit einer Fischart nur durchbrechen wenn man auch welche entnimmt.|motz:

Ralle 24:
Editiert und ganz hart am Rande einer Verwarnung


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeit ist ja vorhanden. Die meisten Karpfen-Camper liegen im Zelt und pennen|gaehn:|schlafen|schlaf:#u ihren Rausch aus wenn man sich so umschaut.


 Das ist zum Thema genau so passend wie ein Pickel am A...#q


----------



## chivas (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zeit ist ja vorhanden. Die meisten Karpfen-Camper liegen im Zelt und pennen|gaehn:|schlafen|schlaf:#u ihren Rausch aus wenn man sich so umschaut.





Dart schrieb:


> Das ist zum Thema genau so passend wie ein Pickel am A...#q



was davon passender ist, könnte man nun noch diskutieren xD




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte vergiß nicht die vielen User, die Deine postings lesen und verstehen, und die nicht unbedingt eine Wortmeldung abgeben.
> 
> Also schreib bitte weiter.



absolut! ich les zwar auch nur mit - vielleicht interessiert mich nicht mal das thema brennend, aber die beiträge von ff lese ich trotzdem sehr gern


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



chivas schrieb:


> was davon passender ist, könnte man nun noch diskutieren xD


 
Ja,...die bösen Karpfenangler.....

Eine Verallgemeinerung auf alle Karpfenangler, wie es z.B. Prof. Tinca und auch manch andere hier tun,......halte ich für mehr als dreist.
Sorry...

In diesem Thema geht es darum,.....daß zu große Karpfen für Gewässer schädlich sein können.

Und dabei sollte es auch bleiben.

Jeder Mensch ist anders, hat unterschiedliche Interessen. Und das ist auch gut so.

Ich glaube, es wird schwierig werden, hier etwas zu machen,....daß eine Gewässerbewirtschaftung wie es Foolish Farmer erläutert hat, umzusetzen.

Es gibt bestimmt mehr Angelinteressierte, als Angelgewässer. 
Somit müssen manche Vereine, Unsummen an Pachtbeträgen bezahlen um ein Gewässer überhaupt zu bekommen. Zumindest in meiner Gegend. So ein Gewässer muss dan auch finziert sein. Somit sind viele Vereine darauf angewiesen, daß Sie genügend Mitlgieder im Verein haben die ihren Jahresbeitrag leisten. 

Das der Karpfen nun aber nicht mehr sonderlich als Speisefisch begehrt ist,....kann ich nicht ganz glauben.
Bei uns im Verein wurden in einem See  in 2008 ca. 100 Stk.  besetzt. Gemäß Fangliste wurden ca. 95 Stk. gefangen und entnommen.
Zum Ende des Jahres 2008 hörte man aber schon von vielen Mitlgiedern,...daß es irgendwie nimmer toll ist, zum Angeln. Man würde fast nix mehr fangen. 
Der See wird nun im Herbst abgelassen um mal wieder einen Überblick für den tatsächlichen Bestand zu bekommen. Daher wurde auch beschlossen im Frühjahr 2009 gar nix zu besetzen. Aber auch das behagte nicht jedem Mitglied. "Da zahlt man Mitgliedsbeitrag für 2009 und es wird nix besetzt, das man fangen kann,...." so die Argumentation. 
Tja,...wenn man nun her geht und ne neue Besatzrichtlinie einführt, die womöglich einen Besatz "vorschreibt" der einem Angler schlechtere Fangaussichten bietet,...ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis viele Mitglieder abwandern werden. 
Dann kann der Verein die Pacht nicht mehr bezahlen und ist das Gewässer los.

Es gehören bei solch einer Sache eben noch viele andere Faktoren und Interessen hinzu, die betrachtet werden müssen. FF hat das ja auch schon angedeutet.



Und zum Zitat von Schleien Stefan.
_"... interessanter Weise sind die Karpfenangler ja bei den meisten anderen Fischarten ganz anders drauf, Raubfische werden beim Fang meist direkt zum Grill gebracht,..."_

Naja,... machen es echte Hechtspezis anders? Setzen die ihre 1,20 m Hechte nicht auch lieber wieder zurück und nehmen dafür lieber ne andere Fischart mit heim zum Grillen?

Wie schon ober erwähnt,...lasst aus dieser Diskussion doch einfach mal das Thema der (bösen) Karpfenangler raus.
Darum gehts hier nicht.

@Foolishfarmer

Wie würde denn z.B. ein "guter " Besatz, für eine 4 ha See aussehen. See liegt direkt am Waldrand. Viele überhängende Büsche. Ist max. 1,8 - 2 m tief. Der Grund ist lemig, schlammig.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

[Edit: Ach ich lass es hat eh keinen Sinn...Spassangler - wenn du keinen Spass am Angeln hast, lass es einfach!]

Paddy, du hast weiter oben ein Photo von Frassspuren gepostet mit dem Beisatz von etwa "sagt mehr als 1000 Worte". Kannst du doch noch kurz etwas dazu sagen? Ich habe mal gelesen -blöderweise weiß ich nicht mehr wo, wird aber eher karpfenspezifische Literatur gewesen sein - das gerade die Frassspuren die aussehen wie eine Golfballoberfläche, also in etwa so wie das Foto, von kleineren Weißfischen stammen, während die Frassspuren von Karpfen meistens eher "wilder" mit größeren und unregelmäßigen Kratern aussehen würden. Ich meine, dass das nicht weiter begründet wurde. Sicherlich ist es auch von der Futtersituation bzw dem Untergrund abhängig, aber gibt es generelle Einschätzungen in diese Richtung und wenn ja, wodurch werden diese begründet?


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Und zum Zitat von Schleien Stefan.
> _"... interessanter Weise sind die Karpfenangler ja bei den meisten anderen Fischarten ganz anders drauf, Raubfische werden beim Fang meist direkt zum Grill gebracht,..."_
> 
> Naja,... machen es echte Hechtspezis anders? Setzen die ihre 1,20 m Hechte nicht auch lieber wieder zurück und nehmen dafür lieber ne andere Fischart mit heim zum Grillen?



1. der hecht ist ein einheimischer fisch, anders als der karpfen
2. der hecht laicht, der karpfen nicht.
3. in der regel sind die räuber die kleinere gruppe des fischbestandes eines gewässers. und bei zu großer bestandsdichte freßen sie sich halt gegenseitig. was ich von karpfen noch nicht gehört habe|rolleyes
außerdem denke ich das ein 40cm+ karpfen kaum noch einen natürlichen feind haben, außer evtl den wels. falls dieser im gewässer vorkommt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> 1. der hecht ist ein einheimischer fisch, anders als der karpfen
> 2. der hecht laicht, der karpfen nicht.
> 3. in der regel sind die räuber die kleinere gruppe des fischbestandes eines gewässers. und bei zu großer bestandsdichte freßen sie sich halt gegenseitig. was ich von karpfen noch nicht gehört habe|rolleyes
> außerdem denke ich das ein 40cm+ karpfen kaum noch einen natürlichen feind haben, außer evtl den wels. falls dieser im gewässer vorkommt.




Richtig!

Ein Überbestand an Hechten reguliert sch selbst - was da der Mensch falsch machen kann ist das zerstören der Alterspyramide, wenn die ganz großen released werden, die mittleren Größen aber oft entnommen werden. Aber wenn es zu viele werden fressen die großen Exemplare einfach die kleineren...

Eventuell bin ich kein "echter Hechtspezi" - aber auch wenn ich gerne Hechte Fange bin ich für selektive Entnahme, und das bringt auch immer wieder Hecht auf den Grill... :m


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

|good: selektiv ist das zauberwort, würd bei den karpfen auch helfen. welche bei uns fast einer plage gleich kommen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Das Problem ist wirklich die Sicht der Leute die Karpfen fast als "Haustier" ansehen.
Ich kenne das auch das der "Bruno mit dem zernarbten Maul" jetzt schon das dritte mal diesen Sommer gefangen wurde und jedesmal 100g (und eine Narbe) mehr auf die Waage gebracht hat.

Man sieht ja auch schon hier im Thread wie festgefahren manches Weltbild doch ist und wie vehement und teilweise absurd eine Beteiligung des Karpfens am Gewässerverfall abgeblockt wird. 

Das von Foolish Farmer eingestellte Bild sollten sich manche gut anschauen. An meinem Gewässer sieht es nämlich (bis auf ein kleines Seerosenfeld) genauso aus.
Die Massen an Karpfen können sich anscheinend mittlerweile selbst im Sommer kaum noch ausreichend ernähren denn sie beißen regelmäßig (fast bei jedem Ansitz) auf Köderfisch. 
Meine Vermutung ist, das wenn die Futtermassen der Karpfenangler wegfallen würden ein großer Teil der Karpfen schlichtweg verhungern würde.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, das wenn die Futtermassen der Karpfenangler wegfallen würden ein großer Teil der Karpfen schlichtweg verhungern würde.



Zumindest würden sie abnehmen und wieder wie normale Fische aussehen - aber das wollen wir ja nicht, schließlich wird im Fotoalbum ja nach Gewicht sortiert... 

Bevor dieses massive Füttern angefangen hat haben die Karpfen doch 50% weniger gewogen - aber so kommt man halt auch zu neuen Rekordgewichten. |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Wenn ein Angler heut zu tage nur zum Angeln geht, weil er Fisch in die Pfanne möchte,....der "lügt".
> Das geht im Supermarkt einfacher, schneller und günstiger.
> Der so genannte "Jagdinstinkt in uns",  ist eben noch nicht erloschen.


Meinung hin oder her: Pestizid-Hormon-Leichen oder Aas aus der Kühltheke ist die perfekte Methode sich zu vergiften, und die Lebenzeit zu minimieren, und das Siechtum schnell verbeizuführen. Wer *Industriefisch* isst, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Der äße auch *Soylent Green*, oder tut da nahezu mehr oder weniger unwissend schon.
Das es minderwertig, toxisch und noch viele ander Sachen ist, dass ist unbestreitbar, vielfach nachgewiesen, und wer noch einen intakten und gesunden Geschmack hat, merkt es eh "10 Meilen gegen den Wind". 

Einziger Ausweg: Fischjagd in sauberen Gewässern natürlich vermehrender Fische, oder wenigstens langzeitaufgewachsener Brütlinge! 

Teichfische sind eigentlich *Sondermüll*. Das bestätigen übrigens Katzen, die sonst auch alles fressen ... Teichmastfische bleiben aber liegen und vergammeln, selbst die Fliegen kommen sehr spät oder gar nicht ...

Zu dem sehr guten Beitrag von Foolisch Farmer kann ich nur noch hinzufügen, dass es in einigen Teichen hier im Harz solche Idiotismen gibt, dass eigentliche Hecht-Barsch (natürlicher Bestand) Teiche  mit Klarwasser + und dann Satzforellen (=primär Superfoodforellen für die Hechte) dann mit + Satzkarpfen besetzt werden, 2 Wochen später ist das dann "Brühe". 
Das tun aber viele kleine Karpfen und im Sinne der Threadfrage sind viele kleine schlimmer als ein gewichtsmäßig entsprechender Großkarpfen.
Die vorhandenen großen, die sich gegen Angler und Hecht gehalten haben, bereiten nur eine geringe Trübung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Einziger Ausweg: Fischjagd in sauberen Gewässern natürlich vermehrender Fische, oder wenigstens langzeitaufgewachsener Brütlinge!



Und genau das findet man ja leider kaum, da bevorzugt "fangfähige" Fische besetzt werden, um schnelle Erfolge für die zahlenden Mitglieder zu garantieren. Ein langfristiger Besatz mit kleinen Exemplaren um einen halbwegs natürlichen Bestand aufzubauen wird doch fast nicht gemacht - kurzfristig muss was für die Pfanne rein!


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

wobei es ohne entnahme, fressfeinde und ständigem nachbesatz die großkarpfen dann doch belastend werden.


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bevor dieses massive Füttern angefangen hat haben die Karpfen doch 50% weniger gewogen - aber so kommt man halt auch zu neuen Rekordgewichten. |uhoh:


Das stimmt allerdings, vor 20 Jahren waren Karpfen um 30 Pfd. noch echte Hingucker und Ausnahmen....High Protein en masse machts möglich|uhoh:
Bleibt die Frage offen, inwieweit der Verzehr der aufgepeppelten Bodybuilder noch unbedenlich ist.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wirklich die Sicht der Leute die Karpfen fast als "Haustier" ansehen.
> Ich kenne das auch das der "Bruno mit dem zernarbten Maul" jetzt schon das dritte mal diesen Sommer gefangen wurde und jedesmal 100g (und eine Narbe) mehr auf die Waage gebracht hat.
> 
> Man sieht ja auch schon hier im Thread wie festgefahren manches Weltbild doch ist und wie vehement und teilweise absurd eine Beteiligung des Karpfens am Gewässerverfall abgeblockt wird.
> ...



Achja Sommerloch...alter Hut, ist doch eigentlich allen klar, dass die Karpfenangler eh alle gleich und obendrein noch ignorant, falsch informiert und sowieso von Grund auf Schlecht sind. Und diese festgefahrenen Weltbilder (!) unglaublich.

Ich habe mir übrigens das Bild gut angesehen, sehr gut sogar. Bevor ich aber zu meiner Meinung zu dem Bild komme, schnell noch ein paar Frägen: Woher genau weißt du nochmal das es bei euch im Gewässer (habt ihr nur eins?) überall so aussieht? Ist dieses eine Gewässer auch so klar, dass man beim Tauchen hier überall den Grund gut erkennen kann? Und würde ein so klares Gewässer dann nicht eher gegen einen zu hohen Karpfenbesatz sprechen? Und woran ganau kannst du erkennen, dass es sich um Karpfenfrassspuren handelt? Gründeln eigentlich aus andere Fischarten? Ich weiß es nicht, denn ich bin ja ein ignoranter, fehlgeleiteter Karpfenangler - hilf mir doch ein wenig auf die Sprünge! Wie groß mag der gezeigte Bereich des Fotos wohl sein und wie groß die "Krater"? Ich kann es aufgrund des Fotos nicht einschätzen! Liegt aber denke ich an dem bekannten Grundproblem des idiotischen Karpfenanglers. Wie sieht eigentlich der Rest des Gewässerbodens aus? Warum sind die Spuren gerade dort? Zuckis? Kann ich durch die Karpfenanglerbrille auch nicht erkennen, ich Armer 
(Nein, ich zweifele weder das Foto, noch die damit verbundene Aussage oder sonst etwas an)
So die Karpfen beißen also regelmäßig oder äh fast regelmäßig bei beinahe jedem Ansitz - im Prinzip also quasi immer, weil sie kurz vorm Hungertod stehen auf KöFi. Und dass trotz der Tonnen Futter die alle Karpfenangler ständig ins Gewässer einbringen. Scully fahr schon mal den Wagen vor! Das ist ja total neu, eigentlich fressen Karpfen ja nur Boilies! Eventuell habe die ganzen Boilies ja einen Gendefekt bei Bruno verursacht! Nur am Rande was macht ihr eigentlich mit den gefangenen KöFi-Karpfen?
Also im Prinzip ist die einzige Lösung ja eh die Karpfenangler in Lager...äh Forellenteichähnliche Anlagen zu sperren und dann ist auch an deutschen Gewässern endlich wieder alles gut. Also wenn dann die ganzen Karpfen alle verhungert sind, natürlich! Dann ist ja nur noch heimischer, unbesetzer und natürlicher Bestand vorhanden....

Man, man, man! Ich hol schnell meine Fackel und die Mistgabel wir treffen uns dann am Schloss...


----------



## Wallerschreck (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



j4ni schrieb:


> ist doch eigentlich allen klar, dass die Karpfenangler eh alle gleich und obendrein noch ignorant, falsch informiert und sowieso von Grund auf Schlecht sind. Und diese festgefahrenen Weltbilder (!) unglaublich.



Zunächst einmal galt das nicht an ALLE Karpfenangler..das erkennt man an einschränkenden Wörtern wie "einige" oder "viele" ode an Beschränkungen auf einen bestimmten Personenkreis wie z.B. "Personen die Karpfen als Haustiere ansehen".
Es gibt durchaus auch vernünftige Karpfenangler die z.B. einen Karpfen mit von Haken völlig vernarbtem Maul erlösen.



j4ni schrieb:


> Ich habe mir übrigens das Bild gut angesehen, sehr gut sogar. Bevor ich aber zu meiner Meinung zu dem Bild komme, schnell noch ein paar Frägen: Woher genau weißt du nochmal das es bei euch im Gewässer (habt ihr nur eins?) überall so aussieht?



Wären irgendwo unterwasserpflanzen würde mam beim KuKöfischen j mal irgendwas streifen und mit rauf ziehen...dem ist nicht so. Das einzige was man mit raufzieht ist stinkender Faulschlamm. Sicher kann man daraus jetzt nicht 100% die Kraterlandschaft für das komplette Gewässer ableiten aber seien wir mal ehrlich der Verdacht ist naheliegend das wenn schon im Flacheren Uferwasser nichts wächst, es im Tieferen erst recht düster aussieht.




j4ni schrieb:


> Und woran ganau kannst du erkennen, dass es sich um Karpfenfrassspuren handelt? Gründeln eigentlich aus andere Fischarten?
> Ich weiß es nicht, denn ich bin ja ein ignoranter, fehlgeleiteter Karpfenangler - hilf mir doch ein wenig auf die Sprünge!



Die Krater finde ich jetzt eher sekundär...das völlige Fehlen von Bewuchs und Lebenszeichen fand ich an dem Foto primär erschreckend...die Krater sind das I-Tüpfelchen.
Klar gründeln noch andere Fische...Schleie und Brassen zum Beispiel aber deren Masse reicht kaum aus um Großflächigen Verwüstungen anzurichten.

Warum fühlst du dich denn gleich so angegriffen? 
Ich bin sicher du bist auch ein Angler der mit einer gewissen aufgeschlossenheit und vernunft an solche Themen herangeht und auch mal denkt "huch könnte da vielleicht was dran sein?"#6




j4ni schrieb:


> So die Karpfen beißen also regelmäßig oder äh fast regelmäßig bei beinahe jedem Ansitz - im Prinzip also quasi immer, weil sie kurz vorm Hungertod stehen auf KöFi. Und dass trotz der Tonnen Futter die alle Karpfenangler ständig ins Gewässer einbringen. Scully fahr schon mal den Wagen vor! Das ist ja total neu, eigentlich fressen Karpfen ja nur Boilies!



Da musste ich jetzt lachen :q klar fressen karpfen auch was anderes als Boilies...problematisch nur wenn nix mehr anderes da ist weil der Grund eine tote Faulschlammwüste ist. Natürlich weicht der Karpfen dann aus und nimmt auch einen toten Fisch..in einzelfällen mag das ja passieren aber wenn du bei jedem Zanderansitz erstmal 1-3 Karpfen drillen darfst stelle ich da mal eine gewisse Auffälligkeit fest.


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hallo,
ich würde hier gerne mal die Frage in den Raum stellen,
ob nicht auch die GroßkarpfenANGLER ein Gewäser belasten.

Ich kenne persönlich einige Angler,die 10 Tage lang vor einem Ansitz so acht bis zehn Kilo Boilies anfüttern.
Das macht mal eben so 100 kg Proteinbomben pro Angler und
Ansitz!?!  |bigeyesUnd was da alles schönes ins Wasser gekippt wird:
Knoblauch- und Chilli-Essenzen, diverse Farbstoffe usw...
die mitterweile unerschöpfliche Liste an Zutaten brauche ich
euch Boilie-Experten ja wohl nicht aufzählen....
Soweit ich weiß stehen solche Sachen eher nicht auf dem
natürlichen Speiseplan von Süßwasserfischen, und ob der
Verzehr von z.B. Chillischoten auf Dauer für einen 
Karpfenmagen kein Problem ist - ich mag´s bezweifeln.

Doch zurück zum Thema:
Im der Karpfensaison kommen auf diese Weise mal locker
ein Paar Tonnen Futtermaterial ins Gewässer - die Großkarpfen fressen das, werden noch größer, fressen noch mehr, scheixxen noch mehr, ein bisschen vom Futter bleibt
auch liegen....usw. usw., die Folgen wurden hier schon genannt.
Daher ist für mich aus diesen Gründen die Antwort auf die
ursprünglich gestelle Frage : Ja, Großkarpfen und Großkarpfenangler belasten ein (nicht jedes) Gewässer!!|gr:

Und als Folge daraus habe ich in den letzten Jahren in so
manchem Vereinsgewässer wo so "carpgehuntet wird"
überhaupt keinen Bock mehr mir ein, zwei Pfannen-vierpfünder zu fangen, weil ich nicht mehr so recht weiß
war der schon so alles an Farbstoffen, Dips, Futterzutaten, Boiliestoppern, Styroporkügelchen usw. in sich rein gefuttert
hat.
Als "Biofleisch" würde sowas bestimmt nicht mehr durgehen!?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bellyboater (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Und genau aus diesem Grund ist bei unseren Vereinsteichen das Anfüttern strikt untersagt, sogar mit dem Futterkorb darf dort NICHT geangelt werden.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

:v





Dart schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings, vor 20 Jahren waren Karpfen um 30 Pfd. noch echte Hingucker und Ausnahmen....High Protein en masse machts möglich|uhoh:
> Bleibt die Frage offen, inwieweit der Verzehr der aufgepeppelten Bodybuilder noch unbedenlich ist.
> Gruss Reiner


 

Glaubt hier ensthaft jemand daran, dass in 08/15 Gewässer das füttern von (Karpfen)-anlglern auch nur eine minimale Auswirkung auf das Wachstum von Karpfen hat?

Ich krach mich gleich weg:q

Also bei mir in der Gegend müsste dann jeder Karpfenangler über den Daumen gepeilt das zehnfache seines Monatsgehaltes ausschließlich in Futter investieren und es in allen umliegenden Gewässern verteilen, damit die dort lebenden Fische relativ regelmäßig etwas menschliches Futter vorfinden.

Das ist Unfug. Ich kann da jetzt nur von meiner Umgebung sprechen, aber abgesehen von kleinen Ausnahmen kann ich es mir auch nicht vorstellen das es anderswo ganz anders abläuft.

Nach FF´s Ausführungen machen einige Sachen für mich mittlerweile schon mehr Sinn. Z.b. das Weißfische tendentiell verdrängt werden. Das kann ich aus einigen Gewässern bestätigen und seine Schlussfolgerung in der Richtung halte ich auch für logisch. Auch das in der Unterwasserpflanzenwelt einige anspruchsvolle Arten verdrängt und robustere besser gedeihen kann ich bestätigen.

Aber bei der ganzen Hetzerei hier speziell gegen große Ausnahmefische stellen sich mir echt die Nackenhaare auf.
Macht euch doch nicht lächerlich, die wirklich großen Fische(Karpfen) machen doch einen eher kleinen Anteil der Gesamtmasse aus. Die kleineren 1-20pfd. das ist der Großteil der Karpfenmasse. Ich bin definitiv auch dafür den Besatz dieses Fisches sehr drastisch zu reduzieren und die gefangenen kleineren Fische zu verwerten (wer es denn möchte/mag).
Aber wenn ich am Wasser wen treffen der reihenweise die absoluten Großfische eines gewässer wegmetzelt, der soll mir lieber nicht alleine begegnen. So etwas ist das allerletzte


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde hier gerne mal die Frage in den Raum stellen,
> ob nicht auch die GroßkarpfenANGLER ein Gewäser belasten.
> 
> ...


 

WOW,

das Artet langsam aber sicher aus hier.

Dem entnehme ich, daß Du Karpfenangler nicht wirklich leiden kannst,....ohne sie zu kennen.

Du schilderst hier was,....von dem Du auch nicht wirklich Ahnung hast oder?

Was ist den für Dich ein Großkarpfenangler? Eigentlich doch jeder der auf Karpfen angelt. Weil nen großen, kann jeder mal erwischen, ob auf Made, Wurm oder Boilie.

Wenn Du aufmerksam gelesen hast,...hast Du recht, Du solltest Dir keine 4 pfd. Karpfen mitnehmen, die sind nämlich kein Biofleisch......weil sie aus Zuchtanlagen kommen in denen mit ganz tollen Mittelchen gearbeitet wird.


Zum Überfüttern,.....Ja....zu viel Futter abkippen,...da bin auch ich nicht dafür. 

Noch was, wegen den Styroporkügelchen.

Dann bitte auch alle anderen, wirklich künstlichen Köder wie Gummifische, Wobbler, Spinner, Pilker, Blinker, usw. abschaffen. Weil das kann dem Fisch auch nicht gut tun, wenn bei Schnurburch das Zeugs im Maul des Fisches hängen bleibt. 


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

ja wenn die köder abreißen, schon. daher gerät entsprechend abstimmen und dimensionieren.
aber das anfutter ist ja zum fressen da, und dann gleich mehre kilos pro tag und angler.


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Glaubt hier ensthaft jemand daran, dass in 08/15 Gewässer das füttern von (Karpfen)-anlglern auch nur eine minimale Auswirkung auf das Wachstum von Karpfen hat?


Ich bin davon sogar überzeugt. Letztendlich wird an den Gewässern durch die Zufütterung das gleiche bewirkt, was schon in der Fischzucht angefangen wurde....ein möglich schnelles Größenwachstum. Das ist ein Prozess über Generationen der Domestizierung.
Der Karpfen ist da aber nicht allein von betroffen, wenn ich mir so manche Wallerfotos vom Ebro anschaue, die sehen mittlerweile durch die übermäßige Pelletfütterung auch eher aus wie Ferkel in der Mast. Auch da wird ein verändertes Größenwachstum festgestellt. Festellbare Auswirkungen wird man sicherlich nur an Gewässern mit entsprechendem Fütterungsdruck festellen.
Und keine Sorge, ich habe nix gegen Karpfen noch gegen Carphunter. Aber Veränderungen im Größenwachstum lassen sich über längeren Zeitraum schon festellen.
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## j4ni (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Wallerschreck:
  	 	 	 	 	 	  Im Prinzip fühle ich mich nicht angegriffen und hoffe du bist es auch nicht, es ging eh nicht um deinen Post an sich sondern viel mehr darum, dass es mal wieder heißt die Karpfenangler sind an allem Schuld und das nicht nur in dem Thread sondern auch parallel in vielen anderen Beiträgen aktuell im AB. Das führt dann wiederum dazu, dass die User, die Tatsächlich Ahnung von der Materie haben sich kaum noch äußern hier im AB was weiter dazu führt, dass sich die Horden von "Huntern" nun erkoren fühlen ihr im Inet angelesenes und mal gehörtes Wissen zum besten zu geben, was dann schließlich dazu führt, dass der Karpfenangelbereich vollkommen "verbuttet" und ungefähr noch das Niveau des anglerischen Pendants zur Bild hat. Ich weiß: Tu was dagegen, blahblahblah...hatten wir alles schon und gehört hier auch nicht wirklich hin!
 Das ich deinen Beitrag dann aufgegriffen habe liegt daran, dass ich mich eben auch mit dem Foto beschäftigt habe und dann aber zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, dass es mal so ohne weitere Infos gar nichts aussagt. Zumal ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass "klassische" Karpfenfrassspuren eben wilder aussehen und nicht ein Loch neben dem anderen. Aber ich bin da kein Experte und daher die Nachfrage an Paddy (FF). Das dieser Teil des Gewässers eben so aussieht, sagt ja auch nichts über den Rest des Gewässers aus, bei uns an unserem Teich haben wir auch einige solcher Stellen im Flachwasser - da Fressen normalerweise die Enten und Blesshühner und die Pferde gehen dort ins Wasser. Der Rest des Sees ist total verkrautet und zugewachsen...
 Das Karpfen auf KöFis gefangen werden ist ganz normal bzw wenigstens nicht sehr ungewöhnlich. Karpfen sind nunmal Allesfresser - wenn natürlich auch keine Jäger! Aber auch auf GuFi weder mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Karpfen gefangen (und nicht nur gehakt), das Karpfen Aasfresser sind konnten auch schon einige Taucher bestätigen. Ohne weiter auf dein Gewässer einzugehen oder zu kennen, würde ich erst einmal sagen, dass der KöFi im Augenblick die für die Fische günstigste Nahrungsquelle im Hinblick auf Ertrag, Aufwand und Verfügbarkeit ist - ob das dann wiederum daran liegt, dass es sonst kein Futter gibt sei dahin gestellt, ist aber natürlich durchaus möglich.
 Die Diskussion um den Nutzen oder die Schädlichkeit von Großkarpfen für ein Gewässer ist nun natürlich auch nicht neu und FF hat ja auch einiges an Literatur angegeben und auch in anderen Foren ist darüber schon gestritten worden, hier wird aber aktuell einiges mit ins thematische Boot herein geholt, was im Prinzip an der eigentlichen Fragestellung vorbeischießt und eben diese Hetzstimmung hervor ruft.
 An der Besatzungspolitik der Vereine zB haben "die Karpfenangler" oder "Hunter" zumeist eh keinen Einfluss, da "wir" lieber besoffen am Wasser Fische erschlafen oder zentnerweise Chemie abkippen. Also zumindest auf unseren Hauptversammlungen lassen sich die Herren Hunter shcon lange nicht mehr sehen, da meckert man lieber über die schlechten Zustände und den Vorstand! (Das wird den meisten anderen "Sichbeschwerer" aber wohl auch so gehen...)Hundert Kilo Boilies pro Angeln und Angler...rüchtüüüch. Das passiert nicht mal am Cassien oder Der. Abgesehen davon was das selbst bei selbstgerollten Murmeln kostet...egal.
 Naja, und was die Chemiebelastung der Gewässer durch Boilies angeht oder, dass der selbst gefangene Fisch keine belastenden oder wie auch immer gearteten Schadstoffe enthält..ach aber lassen wir das, (da stell ich doch lieber eine Frage in den Raum und beantworte die dann selber) ich muss mir eh noch einen Pflock schnitzen und meinen Hammer suchen


----------



## ulfster (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

da es zum thema passt... der letzte ~50er karpfen den ich entnommen habe, hatte eine fast leuchtend neongrüne flüssigkeit im darm. nein es war nicht die galle!
ich glaube kaum, dass das was er da gefressen hat dem natürlichen nahrungsangebot im see entsprach... oder irre ich mich da? ich tippe mal auf extrem neongrüne boilies...

geschmeckt hat er dennoch vorzüglich, natürlich stimmt mich so ein vorfall nachdenklich. ich möchte eben mal einen leckeren fisch aus nem sauberen wasser essen, der nicht mit künstlichen fischmehlen und dergleichen gemästet wurde... da frage ich mich, was das kleinere übel ist.. einen boilie, pellet, dip etc. mastkarpfen aus freier natur oder lieber doch einen aus der farm?
die in der farm müssen sicherlich keine farbstoffe fressen...


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> ja wenn die köder abreißen, schon. daher gerät entsprechend abstimmen und dimensionieren.
> aber das anfutter ist ja zum fressen da, und dann gleich mehre kilos pro tag und angler.


 
Wir füttern mit Styroporküglechen?  Ich kann bald nicht mehr ganz ehrlich.............................

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



ulfster schrieb:


> da es zum thema passt... der letzten ~50er karpfen den ich entnommen habe, hatte im eine fast leuchtend neongrüne flüssigkeit im darm. nein es war nicht die galle!
> ich glaube kaum, dass das was er da gefressen hat dem natürlichen nahrungsangebot im see entsprach... oder irre ich mich da? ich tippe mal auf extrem neongrüne boilies...
> 
> geschmeckt hat er dennoch vorzüglich, natürlich stimmt mich so ein vorfall nachdenklich. ich möchte eben mal einen leckeren fisch aus nem sauberen wasser essen, der nicht mit künstlichen fischmehlen und dergleichen gemästet wurde... da frage ich mich, was das kleinere übel ist.. einen boilie, pellet, dip etc. mastkarpfen aus freier natur oder lieber doch einen aus der farm?
> die in der farm müssen sicherlich keine farbstoffe fressen...


 

Wow der nächste?

was sind denn künstliche Fischmehle?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## ulfster (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

künstliche fischmehle in dem sinne, dass fischmehl normalerweise nicht neongrün leuchtet...
das ist einfach nur ein erfahrungsbericht, nichts weiter ich habe hier keine stellung bezogen und nichts... das man sich da an nem adjektiv aufgeilen muss... schade!


----------



## Wizard2 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Wir füttern mit Styroporküglechen?  Ich kann bald nicht mehr ganz ehrlich.............................
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Carras



hmm von syropor hab ich nichts geschrieben, war eher aufs futter und den aromen, farbstoffen..... bezogen.


----------



## marcus7 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



ulfster schrieb:


> künstliche fischmehle in dem sinne, dass fischmehl normalerweise nicht neongrün leuchtet...
> das ist einfach nur ein erfahrungsbericht, nichts weiter ich habe hier keine stellung bezogen und nichts... das man sich da an nem adjektiv aufgeilen muss... schade!


 

Du unterschätzt den ungemeine Lock-Efekt von neongrün leuchtenden Fischköder bei nacht:m
Saß beiseite, das kann alles mögliche gewesen sein...
Vielleicth hat er nen stück paste gefressen von einem Forellenfred dem es vom haken geflogen ist?
Irgendwelche farbintensiven Larven etc.?


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> hmm von syropor hab ich nichts geschrieben, war eher aufs futter und den aromen, farbstoffen..... bezogen.


 
O.K.

nebenbei bemerkt.  

Die Auflaugen in der Futtermittelindustrie für Tierfutter ist einiges schärfer als die unserer eigenen Lebensmittelindustrie.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Man, man, man! Ich hol schnell meine Fackel und die Mistgabel wir treffen uns dann am Schloss...


Traurig aber wahr, passt leider sehr gut zu vielen Beiträgen hier.#d "Plage", "Tonnen von Futter", "Bruno der Mutantenkarpfen",...#q
Ich weiß gar nicht wieso hier mal wieder so "gehezt" wird. Ich hab das Gefühl hier suchen einige nur den Sündenbock für den eigenen Misserfolg...|rolleyes
Leute Leute, vielleicht mal weniger "internetangeln" und die Energie und Zeit die hier zur "Karpfen- und Karpfenanglerverfolgung" aufgebracht wird mal lieber in die eigene Angeltaktik fließen lassen...|rolleyes

Die Meinungen hier haben z.T. jeden Realitätsbezug verloren sodass es überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr hat weiter zu diskutieren!#d
Die Krönung war der Vorschlag von (EDIT by Lücke) PIKEPAULY alle Karpfen und Karpfenangler in eigens dafür angelegte "Puffs" abzuschieben...#q (Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...#c)...und so nimmt das hier schon extremistische Züge an.#d

Erst nachdenken dann posten, denn sowas ist unterstes Niveau!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## chivas (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



ulfster schrieb:


> das man sich da an nem adjektiv aufgeilen muss... schade!



"noch schader" ist es, dass aus jedem satz ein vorwurf herausgelesen werden muß. entweder gegen "die carphunter" oder von ihnen.

darum geht und ging es hier wohl keinem.

andererseits ist es FAKT, dass JEDES verhalten am wasser auch auswirkungen darauf hat. ein abgerissenes blei tut einem gewässer sicher nicht gut, auch wenn die auswirkungen kaum sichtbar, meßbar oder sonstwas sind.
genauso ist es mit einem abgerissenem gummi oder ner handvoll futter.

dass kiloweises anfüttern mit nem halben chemielabor nicht gewässerdienlich ist, sollte auch jedem klar sein (was ja nicht heißt, dass tatsächlich so angefüttert wird - obwohl man sich das schon gut vorstellen kann^^).

genauso wenig, wie "wir" von "den carphuntern" fordern, nur noch mit "bio-boilies" zu angeln, kann man doch aus deren position vielleicht doch mal nachvollziehen, dass eben nicht alles wirkunglos bleibt und bei vielen aktionen "des menschen" hauptsächlich negative auswirkungen auftreten - meistens (leider) so langsam, dass erst die nächsten generationen (spürbar) darunter zu leiden haben.

wenn ein gewässer völlig umkippt, weil dort die enten mehr gefüttert werden, als sie jemals fressen könnten, dann ist das eine tatsache. und darüber meckern dann sicher auch die karpfenangler.

insofern kann ich mich der meinung von dart nur anschließen - und diese zum teil aber auch erweitern oder verallgemeinern: nicht nur fische belasten ein gewässer, viel mehr tun es die menschen - und da (natürlich auch) die angler.
(selbstverständlich wird auch gehegt und gepflegt, aber ganz objektiv doch eigentlich nur, damit die belastenden tätigkeiten angenehmer und erfolgreicher sind ^^)


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr, passt leider sehr gut zu vielen Beiträgen hier.#d "Plage", "Tonnen von Futter", "Bruno der Mutantenkarpfen",...#q
> Ich weiß gar nicht wieso hier mal wieder so "gehezt" wird. Ich hab das Gefühl hier suchen einige nur den Sündenbock für den eigenen Misserfolg...|rolleyes
> Leute Leute, vielleicht mal weniger "internetangeln" und die Energie und Zeit die hier zur "Karpfen- und Karpfenanglerverfolgung" aufgebracht wird mal lieber in die eigene Angeltaktik fließen lassen...|rolleyes
> 
> ...


Dann vergeude doch nicht deine Zeit damit, sich an dem Quatsch "Von einigen Wenigen" hochzuziehen.
Man kann, und da wird ja auch gepostet, etwas sachlicher diskutieren.


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



ulfster schrieb:


> künstliche fischmehle in dem sinne, dass fischmehl normalerweise nicht neongrün leuchtet...
> ........!


 
Neongrüne Boilies,....habe ich so noch nie gesehen....ausßer Pop Ups, aber die füttert man nicht an.

Neongrün,.... sieht für mich danach aus, daß der Karpfen, einen Berkleys Forellenteig gefressen hat.

Gruß

C.


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Macht sich hier auch jeder soviel sorgen um sein eigenes essen.Mal auf Verpackung schauen was wir täglich so alles essen und damit auch zurück in die Umwelt geben.

Die meisten Futtermittel sind auch täglich in Menschlichen essen enthalten,oder woher gucken sich die Hersteller das wohl ab|bigeyes

Fast alles was ein Hoshi Sensix Meier für Angler herstellt nimmt er aus der Lebensmittel Industrie(ausnahmen gibt es überall).
Aber zu sagen wir mal 90% ist es das gleiche was wir auch selber essen.
Also keiner ist hier Heilig auch ich nicht.

lg


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

EDIT: EIn Missverständnis meinerseits, Entschuldigung!

@MO
Entschuldige bitte!

Trotzdem zum Thema:
Pikepauly hat geschrieben er würde am liebsten alle Karpfenangler in einem eigenen Verein mit eigenen Gewässern sehen.
Das es "Bezahlpuffs" für Karpfenangler schon gibt spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, mal ganz abgesehen davon das diese Gewässer einen äußerst fragwürdigen Ruf genießen und auch in Karpfenanglerkreisen alles andere als beliebt sind! Die Angler die diese Gewässer regelmäßig aufsuchen sind in der absoluten Minderheit, vergleichbar mit den "Raubfischpuffs" in Skandinavien.
Und das was er vorschlägt kommt einer Diskrimminierung gleich, "die sollen an ihre eigenen Gewässer gehen und an anderen "reinrassigen" Gewässern haben die nix mehr zu suchen!" ->#q
Und das angebliche "Problem" der Gewässerbelastung, was ja anscheinend in jeden Gewässer vorherrscht, so wie es sich hier anhört, würde es auch nicht lösen!!
Was wäre denn dann eine Strafe für einen Aalangler der an deinen Utopiegewässern mal einen Karpfen fängt!? Vereinsausschluß mit anschließender "Abschiebung" an die Karpfengewässer oder gleich Teeren und Federn!!??#d


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @MO
> Und das was du vorschlägst kommt einer Diskrimminierung gleich, "die sollen an ihre eigenen Gewässer gehen und an anderen "reinrassigen" Gewässern haben die nix mehr zu suchen!" ->#q





Jetzt werdet wieder mal vernünftig!

Und vor allem, schmeißt nicht mit Begrifflichkeiten um euch, die hier überhaupt nichts zu suchen haben.

#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Es ist doch einfach nicht zu leugnen ds mit dem Anfüttern große Mengen organischer Masse ins Wasser eingebracht werden. Wenn die im Körper von Tieren umgesetzt werden, müssen sie auch wieder ausgeschieden werden. Das diese Ausscheidungen das Gewässer nicht gerade positiv beeinflussen sieht doch wohl auch fast jeder so, oder?

Gerade in kleinen Gewässern finde ich sowas nicht unbedenklich, aber einige Leute scheinen auch dort z.B. große Mengen Partikel zu füttern - die kosten ja nicht die Welt. Problem sind halt immer einzelne schwarze Schafe die es übertreiben, es hat ja niemand gesagt das alle Karpfenangler schlechte Menschen sind. Oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Danke Kohlmeise - beim näxten persönlichen anmachen, egal von wem und warum gibts ne hübsche Verwarnung mit 3 Punkten für 90 Tage.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Kurze Zwischenfrage. Was sind "Punkte" und wofür sind die?|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Glaubt hier ensthaft jemand daran, dass in 08/15 Gewässer das füttern von (Karpfen)-anlglern auch nur eine minimale Auswirkung auf das Wachstum von Karpfen hat?
> 
> Ich krach mich gleich weg:q
> 
> Also bei mir in der Gegend müsste dann jeder Karpfenangler über den Daumen gepeilt das zehnfache seines Monatsgehaltes ausschließlich in Futter investieren und es in allen umliegenden Gewässern verteilen, damit die dort lebenden Fische relativ regelmäßig etwas menschliches Futter vorfinden.



Ja, ich.

Nehmen wir als Beispiel mal Hartmais, ein ja recht beliebter Partikelköder.

25kg kosten im Raiffeisenmarkt so ~10€, oder?

1000kg (1 Tonne!!!) kosten also ~400€, richtig?

Bei einer Tonne Hartmais die ich in den umliegenden Gewässern verteile bin ich sicher, das "die dort lebenden Fische relativ regelmäßig etwas menschliches Futter vorfinden"

Wenn also die 400€ "über den Daumen gepeilt das zehnfache seines Monatsgehaltes" darstellen hat man 1000kg (Trockengewicht!) Futter zum Einbringen ins Wasser. Wenn man jetzt davon ausgeht das manche Karpfenangler womöglich über 40€/Monat verdienen, muss man garnicht das Jahresgehalt für eine Futtersession ausgeben...

Ich kenne persönlich Beispiele von Jugendlichen, die so einen Sack binnen einer Woche an kleinen Teichen (unter 1 Hektar) eingebracht haben, weil man das halt so hört... Gefangen haben sie nix besonderes, aber die zusätzliche Futtermenge ist erst mal da. Solche Extreme gibt es, egal wie ihr das hier leugnet, und wohl viele von uns haben es am Wasser schon gesehen. Natürlich gibt es auch viele andere Sachen die schieflaufen, aber darf man deswegen die Futterorgien nicht trotzdem schlecht finden? #c

@Luecke: Martin hat hier im Thread 4 Beiträge geschrieben, von denen keiner den von Dir monierten Inhalt hat. Eventuell sollte man auch mal zu seinem Fehler stehen und schauen von wem solche Zitate (die ja nicht mal Zitate sind sondern Deine Interpretation) wirklich stammen bevor man einzelne hier so angeht? #t


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Vorab: ich habe nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen.

Natürlich kann eine größere Menge Karpfen ein Gewässer langfristig verändern. Ob diese Veränderung als Schaden angesehen wird, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.

Karpfen fressen schon recht viel, große Karpfen fressen natürlich noch mehr. Je größer ein Karpfen, desto größer ist sein Grundumsatz, also die Kalorienmenge die er decken *muss* um sein Gewicht überhaupt halten zu können. Darum sind alte Fische ja auch unwirtschaftlicher als jüngere Fische, da sie für 1g Gewichtszunahme wesentlich mehr futtern müssen als Vertrater ihrer Art mit weniger Körpergewicht.
Das gilt natürlich nicht nur für Karpfen, sondern auch für Welse, Stichlinge, Haie, Franzosen und Meerschweinchen. Je Schwerer ein Lebewesen, desto mehr muss es fressen um sein Gewicht zu halten. 
Schwere Fische fressen also mehr, scheiden mehr aus und durchwühlen den Gewässerboden mehr. Kleine Gewässer werden schnell zu trüben Schlammlöchern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> @Luecke: Martin hat hier im Thread 4 Beiträge geschrieben, von denen keiner den von Dir monierten Inhalt hat. Eventuell sollte man auch mal zu seinem Fehler stehen und schauen von wem solche Zitate (die ja nicht mal Zitate sind sondern Deine Interpretation) wirklich stammen bevor man einzelne hier so angeht?


Genauso ist das........


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hi Stefan
Dein Beispiel mit dem Mais, belastet sicherlich ein Gewässer durch Fäulniss etc. hat aber auf Größenwachstum keinerlei Einfluss. Das meiste von dem Futtermais kommt hinten so raus wie es vorn reingekommen ist.
Mais hat keinen großen Nährwert, auch wenn er gern von Friedfischen gefressen wird.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist doch einfach nicht zu leugnen ds mit dem Anfüttern große Mengen organischer Masse ins Wasser eingebracht werden. Wenn die im Körper von Tieren umgesetzt werden, müssen sie auch wieder ausgeschieden werden. Das diese Ausscheidungen das Gewässer nicht gerade positiv beeinflussen sieht doch wohl auch fast jeder so, oder?


 
Jo,.. das hast Du mitunter recht.

Ein Problem ist aber auch,...wenn man Futter ins Wasser wirft, welches die Fische nicht richtig verwerten können. Dann scheidet der Fisch diese unverwertbaren Bestandteile einfach wieder mit aus. Diese belasten dann ein Gewässer noch mehr als die vollständig verdauten Zutaten.
Und da sind wir dann bei den schon öfters genannten, minderwertigen Boilies u.ä. Solche Grießknödel mit einem Kohlehydratgehalt von nahezu 100 %,...sind nicht wirklich sinnvoll zum Karpfenangeln. Zumindest wenn sie in größeren Mengen verfüttert werden. Kohlehydrate können zwar vom Karpfen verdaut werden, aber nicht ganz so gut wie die Proteine. Ein Karpfen hat in seiner natürlichen Nahrung ja eigentlich keine Kohlenhydrate o.ä. Was nicht verdaut wird,...kommt eben unverdaut wieder raus. Und das belastet ein Gewässer bestimmt mehr als das tatsächlich verdaute Zeugs.
Nun kommt eben noch der Ansatz von FF dazu. Natürlich bringt es auch nix,...wenn selbst hochwertigeres Futter zu viel gefüttert wird. Selbst wenn alles gefressen wird,..bleibt die Frage,....ob evlt. nicht zu viele Fische drin sind, die das gefressene ja auch wieder ausscheiden. Denn wenn die menge der Ausscheidungen zu hoch ist,....ist das auch nicht wirklich besser für ein Gewässer.

So gesehen,... es hat ja auch ein Karpfenangler nix davon, wenn irgendwann mal sein geliebtes Hauswasser kippt und alle Fische mit dem Bauch nach oben ihre Runden drehen.


Ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben,...ich persönlich hab da kein Problem damit,...wenn man ein Gewässer möglichst so besetzt, das der Fischbestand für das jeweilige Gewässer auch noch verträglich ist. Ich halte auch nix von einem prinzipiellen Überbesatz (egal welcher Fischart).


Gruß

Carras


----------



## karpfenbrausi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Stefan
> Dein Beispiel mit dem Mais, belastet sicherlich ein Gewässer durch Fäulniss etc. hat aber auf Größenwachstum keinerlei Einfluss. Das meiste von dem Futtermais kommt hinten so raus wie es vorn reingekommen ist.
> Mais hat keinen großen Nährwert, auch wenn er gern von Friedfischen gefressen wird.
> Gruss Reiner




das möchte ich doch anzweifeln....

und das Maisbeispiel ist ein Beispiel, daß Angler das Gewässer belasten, nicht die Karpfen...

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> das möchte ich doch anzweifeln....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nicht zwangsläufig. Bin jetzt auch nicht der der Fischereibiologe.
Warum aber werden die Sachen wie Mais, Weizen und Co. so oft in der Karpfenzucht verwendet.
Ich denke mal,...die Fische legen dadurch eben schneller an Gewicht zu. Und das zu nem schön, günstigen Preis.

Wirtschaftlich gesehen... Minimaler Aufwand dazu dann schneller, maximaler Ertrag.  Besser gehts ja nicht.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## karpfenbrausi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Nicht zwangsläufig. Bin jetzt auch nicht der der Fischereibiologe.
> Warum aber werden die Sachen wie Mais, Weizen und Co. so oft in der Karpfenzucht verwendet.
> Ich denke mal,...die Fische legen dadurch eben schneller an Gewicht zu. Und das zu nem schön, günstigen Preis.
> 
> ...



eben :q


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> das möchte ich doch anzweifeln....


Warum??? Was soll denn im Mais drin sein um ihn besonders nährstoffreich zu machen?
Darüber gibt es wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen.
Den größten Nährstoffeintrag hat wohl Stippfutter, dann kommen Pellets, danach Boilies und irgendwann ganz am Ende Mais.
Arlinghaus läßt grüßen.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Martin

Tut mir leid, dass Du jetzt für mich den Kopf hinhalten sollst.

Das war meine Aussage, ich stehe auch dazu und bin gerne bereit mich sachlich darüber zu unterhalten egal ob per PN oder hier, habe aber erst heute abend wieder Zeit.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Warum??? Was soll denn im Mais drin sein um ihn besonders nährstoffreich zu machen?
> Darüber gibt es wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen.
> Den größten Nährstoffeintrag hat wohl Stippfutter, dann kommen Pellets, danach Boilies und irgendwann ganz am Ende Mais.
> Arlinghaus läßt grüßen.



Kohlenhydrate sind da drin. Ich lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber wie Carras schon geschrieben hat, werden Mais, Weizen etc in der gewerblichen Fischzucht beigefüttert. Und diese Dinge sind auch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von Pelletfutter, frag mal bei den Herstellern nach, z.B. Raiffeisen.
Grüße
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

In den letzten Monaten sind mir öfter Bilder vom Ebro in den Angelzeitungen aufgefallen.
Dort machen sie ja wohl sone Art Wallerzirkus mit Pelletfütterung.
Die Fische sehen aus wie Mutanten.
Wer findet das gut?
Vieleicht einfach mal solche Bilder angucken.


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten sind mir öfter Bilder vom Ebro in den Angelzeitungen aufgefallen.
> Dort machen sie ja wohl sone Art Wallerzirkus mit Pelletfütterung.
> Die Fische sehen aus wie Mutanten.
> Wer findet das gut?
> Vieleicht einfach mal solche Bilder angucken.


 
Stell mal ein paar Bilder dazu ein. Ich habe leider keine Ebrowelse aus der letzten Zeit gesehen. 
Allerdings kann ich mich an Bilder von vor zwei Jahren erinnern. Die sahen für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht anders aus, als die Giganten vom Po.

Ob das wikrlich an den Pellets liegt ?  Dann aber deshalb, weil in den Pellets auch viele Kohlehydrate und Fette drin sind. Nur wegen dem Protein kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht sein. Weil ein köderfisch dürfte mehr Proteinen aufweißen als ein Pellet.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Mir reichen die Karpfenbäuche hier bei uns... :m Manche sind ja wirklich fast rund!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Ob das wikrlich an den Pellets liegt ?  Dann aber deshalb, weil in den Pellets auch viele Kohlehydrate und Fette drin sind. Nur wegen dem Protein kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht sein. Weil ein köderfisch dürfte mehr Proteinen aufweißen als ein Pellet.



Ich denke eher das Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit: Ohne Aufwand werden große Mengen Futter gefressen - um die gleiche Menge Nährstoffe aufzunehmen müsste der Karpfen in einem nicht befütterten Gewässer doch den ganzen Tag den Grund nach Muscheln, Würmern etc absuchen, was ja auch einen höheren Energieaufwand bedeutet. Das entfällt wenn der Futterplatz immer schön voll ist. 

Beim Waller ja vermutlich noch deutlicher, das Jagen von Fischen entfällt ja völlig wenn der Grund voll Futter liegt...


----------



## Dart (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> Kohlenhydrate sind da drin. Ich lasse mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber wie Carras schon geschrieben hat, werden Mais, Weizen etc in der gewerblichen Fischzucht beigefüttert. Und diese Dinge sind auch ein wesentlicher Bestandteil von Pelletfutter, frag mal bei den Herstellern nach, z.B. Raiffeisen.
> Grüße
> Karpfenbrausi


Hmmh zumindest was den Nährstoffeintrag (Phosphorisierung) anbelangt, muss ich mich selber korrigieren.
http://www.adaptfish.rem.sfu.ca/Presentation_Groundbaiting(inGerman)_PopularScientific.pdf
Gruss Reiner
P.s. bin mir aber verdammt sicher schon mehrfach gelesen zu haben, das Partikel wie Mais eher ein durchlaufender Posten ist, der nicht groß genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit: Ohne Aufwand werden große Mengen Futter gefressen - um die gleiche Menge Nährstoffe aufzunehmen müsste der Karpfen in einem nicht befütterten Gewässer doch den ganzen Tag den Grund nach Muscheln, Würmern etc absuchen, was ja auch einen höheren Energieaufwand bedeutet. Das entfällt wenn der Futterplatz immer schön voll ist.


 
Da muss ich wiedersprechen.

Wenn es so wäre,...dann könnten sich die Karpfenangler ja gar nicht mehr retten, vor lauter Bissanzeigeralarm.

Ich denke, egal wie Hochwertig unser Futter auch ist.
Mit natürlichern Nahrungsquellen, werden wir nicht konkurieren können. unser Futter ist eher eine Ergänzung.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## chivas (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Da muss ich wiedersprechen.
> 
> Wenn es so wäre,...dann könnten sich die Karpfenangler ja gar nicht mehr retten, vor lauter Bissanzeigeralarm.



wenn das so wäre - wieso sollte den karpfen dann gerade den hakenboilie nehmen, wenn drumrum noch ne tonne anderer liegt ^^ (das ist natürlich nicht ernst gemeint )

mit dem rest magst du möglicherweise recht haben, aber wenn DAS so wäre, dann würden doch alle "nur" mit natürlicher nahrung fischen xD


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Also Carp's um 40Pfd gab es schon 1980,und da gab es noch keinen Boilie Mais Weizen .....Boooom.

Und noch keine High Tech ausrüstung,damals wollte auch keiner so einen Carp haben,da wahr von 40-55cm genau der richtige,daher gab es auch keine Spezis die sich auf große eingeschossen haben.
Wir schreiten vorran,und das Netz hilft auch noch dabei der Welt zu erzählen wie man am besten was wo wie macht egal wobei Netz hilft jedem,und der trend geht noch viel weiter als wir uns jetzt vorstellen können,darüber diskutieren wir dann in paar Jahren.
zb.Muss mein Roboter zum Drillen auf Soft oder High stehen|kopfkrat
lg


----------



## karpfenbrausi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Die aktuelle Diskussion verdient eher den Titel "Belasten Karpfenangler ein Gewässer". Die ursprüngliche Frage war doch, ob Großkarpfen ein Gewässer belasten, nicht ob und in welcher Form das Einbringen von Angelfutter ein Gewässer belastet. Daß man jedes Gewässer mit der entsprechenden Menge an Futtermitteln zum "umkippen" bringen kann, ist doch klar. 
Ich glaube nicht, daß der Großkarpfen als solcher ein Problem für ein Gewässer darstellt, sondern die Bestandsdichte, also die Menge (Gewicht)Fisch pro Wasserfläche. Natürlicherweise kommen überdurchschnittlich große Fische i.d.R. nur in entsprechend großen Gewässern vor, so daß es fraglich erscheint, ob Großfischbesatz etwas im Vereinstümpel zu suchen hat.
Grüße
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



chivas schrieb:


> ...., aber wenn DAS so wäre, dann würden doch alle "nur" mit natürlicher nahrung fischen xD


 

Ja,...wenn die Zuckmückenlarven wenigstens gut auf den Haken bzw. aufs Haar zu bekommen wären 

Gruß

Carras


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Martin Obelt
Ich möchte mich in aller Form bei dir entschuldigen, das war ein Missverständnis!

Meine Beiträge beziehen sich auf die Aussagen von Pikepauly, die ähnlichen Avatars haben mich wohl irritiert, entschuldige nochmal!

Werde das ändern!

Gruß
Lücke

Nachtrag: Habe um 15.00Uhr ohne die Chance einer Klarstellung, da ich meinen Fehler eben erst bemerkt habe, eine Verwarnung wegen "provokanter und z.T. persönlich angreifender Schreibweise" bekommen. Eine halbe Stunde "Galgenfrist" halte ich für etwas wenig für jemanden der nicht die Zeit hat rund um die Uhr im Netz sein zu können. Das kann jetzt jeder für sich bewerten...
Das heißt jetzt nicht das ich die Verwarnung für nicht gerechtfertigt halte, da bin ich den "Forengesetzen" ausgeliefert.|supergri


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Warum??? Was soll denn im Mais drin sein um ihn besonders nährstoffreich zu machen?
> Darüber gibt es wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen.
> Den größten Nährstoffeintrag hat wohl Stippfutter, dann kommen Pellets, danach Boilies und irgendwann ganz am Ende Mais.
> Arlinghaus läßt grüßen.



Mais hat eine sauhohe Nährstoffdichte! Hier die Nährwerte für Maiskörner pro 100g Gewicht. Da steckt ordentlich was dahinter![FONT=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]

Eiweiss: 9g
Kohlanhydrate: 71 g
Fett: 4 g
kJ: 1569
Kcal: 375
[/FONT]


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hi Reiner,


> ........... Der äße auch *Soylent Green*, oder tut da nahezu mehr oder weniger unwissend schon.


*Soylent Green........... *schade das kaum einer weiß worauf du mit diesem Vergleich  hinaus willst. ( war aber nen schöner Film!!! , )


----------



## FoolishFarmer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

So - un nu icke! _*händereib*_ 
Ich fang mal von vorne an und lasse dabei ziemlich viel außer Acht, da ich mich an den seitenlangen Sinnlosdiskussionen nicht beteiligen will und werde. 


*Thema Fraßspuren*
Ich könnte jetzt seitenlang Bilder wie das eine weiter vorne anhängen, mit mehr oder weniger Verwüstung... nur dieses eine zeigt eben das ganze Ausmaß auf einen Streiche. Die abgebildeten Löcher sind allesamt etwa Faust- bis Handballgroß. Wie ein Rotauge das schaffen will ist mir schleierhaft?!? Brassen sind möglich, müssten dafür aber in nennenswerter Menge im Gewässer auftreten.
Diese Löcher (s. Foto) lagen in einer Tiefe von rund 7m - da scheiden Enten schonmal aus. Bleßhühner gab´s an dem etwa 300 ha großen See vielleicht eine handvoll. Im übrigen hab ich jetzt schon zum 3. Mal die Wasservogelstory als "Ausrede" für die Fraßkrater gehört... ist echt interessant! |rolleyes
Normalerweise ist das Problem beim Tauchen in karpfenreichen Gewässern ein anderes: man sieht nichts aufgrund der Trübung. Solche Fotos wie oben sind dann auch nicht möglich, obwohl man mitunter stundenlang über solche Flächen schwimmt. Bei dem Bild oben spielten einige glückliche Zufälle mit, so dass ich mal etwa 7-10m Sichtweite hatte.
Die Pflanzen waren trotzdem zerstört - auf solchen Flächen finden sich allenfalls noch jüngste Sprosse, die beim nächsten Buffetgang wieder abgeweidet werden.

Dieser Zustand ist keinesfalls ein Einzelfall. Inzwischen erlebe ich das immer öfter, quer durch Deutschland. An einem der wirklich GUTEN Seen in Deutschland, den ich in den letzten 4 Jahren jedes Jahr untersucht habe und daher wirklich gut zu kennen glaube, spielt sich inzwischen ein ähnliches Drama ab. In den vergangenen Jahren wurde auch dort der Großkarpfenmania (die Angelpresse gibt es ja vor) gefrönt und es wurde Karpfen in erhöhtem Maße besetzt (früher gab es kaum welche). Inzwischen wird der See von Jahr zu Jahr trüber - wo früher noch Sichtweiten von über 20m waren, sind´s heute bei sehr guten Bedingungen noch 5m (sehr zum Frust der vielen Tauchern, bei denen der See bekannt und beliebt ist). In ersten Bereichen machen sich Kraterlandschaften breit.
Letztes Jahr habe ich u.a. einen kleinen Baggersee untersucht (und dabei etwa 80% des Ufers komplett abgetaucht), dessen kompletter Boden und etwa die Hälfte der wenigen Flachzonen (der Rest war von Laub abgedeckt) nur aus Kratern bestand. Sowas hatte ich bis dato auch noch nicht oft gesehen. Und natürlich hat es auch dort reichlich große Karpfen - für das verhältnismäßig kleine Gewässer einfach zu viele.
Ähnliches Beispiel an einem See über den ich damals Diplomarbeit geschrieben habe: Vor der Karpfenzeit dort (damals wurden von 200 Anglern keine 10 Stk./Jahr gefangen) lag die Sichttiefe in der Sommerstagnation bei 8-9 Jahren (vom Landesumweltamt gemessen). Heute (man kann am Wochenende 30 Karpfen fangen) liegt die Sichtweite im Frühjahr maximal noch bei 0,8m. Früher war der See Referenzgewässer mit 8 Armleuchteralgenarten von denen 2 in der ganzen niederrheinischen Bucht nur dort vorkamen. Heute sind mindestens 5 (ich habe drei Jahre nicht mehr nachgesehen, weil´s schon von außen zum :v ist) der 8 Arten verschwunden, der See ist in weiten Teilen eine Wüste. Ich habe Fotos von damals - ein eindeutiges Zeitzeugnis - heute sieht man die Hand vor Augen nicht, den Fotoapparat braucht man UW gar nicht erst mitnehmen.
Das bringt mich zu:



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Natürlich kann eine größere Menge Karpfen ein Gewässer langfristig verändern. *Ob diese Veränderung als Schaden angesehen wird, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.*


Sorry, aber nein - liegt es nicht! Es gibt eben nur einen Referenzzustand für ein Gewässer. Jede Abweichung davon ist eine Beeinträchtigung und somit ein Schaden.
Genau das wird durch die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie so definiert.



*Thema Eutrophierung*


Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es ist doch einfach nicht zu leugnen ds mit dem Anfüttern große Mengen organischer Masse ins Wasser eingebracht werden. Wenn die im Körper von Tieren umgesetzt werden, müssen sie auch wieder ausgeschieden werden. Das diese Ausscheidungen das Gewässer nicht gerade positiv beeinflussen sieht doch wohl auch fast jeder so, oder?


Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Ich kenne da selbst einen gewissen Karpfenangler (Inhaber einer Bait-Firma) der mir gegenüber versicherte pro Jahr etwa 1000kg Material in Form von Partikeln (Mais und Hanf) und etwa 500kg Material in Form von Pellets und Boilies in seine Angelgewässer (3 Seen insgesamt) einzubringen. Der ist sicherlich ein extremer Extremfall, keine Frage, zeigt aber dennoch, dass Eutrophierung durch Angler mengenmäßig absolut berücksichtigt werden muss.
Und dabei ist völlig egal ob das Futter gefressen wird, verfault oder schnell oder langsam von Fischen verdaut wird. Der zusätzliche Nährstoffeintrag ist da (wie auch übrigens beim Besatz), denn die Nährstoffe bleiben im Gewässer - genau das ist Eutrophierung!
Die einzige Möglichkeit dem entgegen zu wirken, ist die Entnahme von Biomasse (z.B. in Form von Fisch).



Dart schrieb:


> Mais hat keinen großen Nährwert...


Puuuh - ich erinnere mich düster ans 2. Semester - Vorlesung Tierproduktion. Da war so ne Tabelle mit Futtermitteln und ihrem Nährwert/ Energiegehalt in MegaJoule angegeben. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass der Mais da ziiiiemlich weit oben stand! 
Dennoch das meiste davon wieder ausgeschieden... ist völlig normal in der Tierproduktion (und im übrigen auch bei uns Menschen so). Forellen schaffen (glaube ich) in der Mast einen Zuwachs von 3-6 % dessen, was sie fressen. Das wird beim Karpfen in der freien Wildbahn ganz sicher nicht besser sein...


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Nabend,

Ich hab da so gewisse Beobachtungen gemacht............ Hier in meiner Region haben die Fischer in ihren Gewässern dén Karpfenbestand radikal dezimiert ***²....* jetzt nach 2-3 Jahren sieht es so aus. Die Anzahl der Beifänge an Schleien und Brassen haben extrem stark zugenommen. Viele der Gewässer sind wesentlich klarer geworden. Die Seerosen haben sich zurückgezogen und das Kraut ( Nixe - Cabomba??) ist explosionsartig im Kommen. 
Keine Ahnung ob das nun alles mit dem Karpfen zusammenhängt ...... ist nur auffällig....


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Warum sollte das nicht mit den Karpfen zusammenhängen.
Wobei natürlich das Herstellen einer wissenschaftlich unantastbaren Beweiskette ein extremer Aufwand ist. In diesem Fall aber denke ich auch gar nicht nötig, da reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## j4ni (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Moin Paddy,

danke für die Info! Denn über die Größe der Löcher oder gar die Tiefe oder das Ausmaß kann man auf dem Photo schwer was erkennen  Da kannst du auch noch "seitenlang Bilder" posten. Wie schon gesagt hatte ich mehrmals gelesen, dass die eher geordneten Frassspuren wohl eher Weißfischen oÄ zugeordnet werden könnten. Es gab da auch nie eine Erklärung für, daher dachte ich, ich frage mal nach, denn ein Bild mag zwar mehr als die zitierten tausend Worte sagen ob man dann aus den vielen Worten eine stimmige Geschichte machen kann ist noch wieder eine andere Frage....
Die Wasservogelausrede...äh ja, also vorneweg: Es soll keine Ausrede sein und ich zweifele das von dir gesagte ja auch überhaupt nicht an - nicht ansatzweise! Ich kenne auch "deine Ausführungen" in der Diskussion um den Kötti (meine ich) im blauen Board (oder grünen?) von vor Jahren und war damals schon überzeugt. Die Stellen bei uns am Teich liegen im sandigen Flachwasser und sowohl die Enten, als auch die Blessis wenn die Enten dann weg sind, schwimmen und tauchen in diesem Bereich sehr häufig. Die Pferde gehen dort auch ans (manchmal auch ins) Wasser. Das das, was für die Wasservögel interessant ist, durchaus auch für die Karpfen von Interesse ist, ist mir klar. Tagsüber sieht man aber nie einen Karpfen in dem Bereich und gefangen wurde an den Stellen auch noch keiner (was mal eben gar überhaupt nichts aussagt - ich weiß). Was allerfings dort gefangen wurde sind eher kleinere Brassen, das Durchschnittsgewicht unserer Schleimer liegt deutlich höher, als die Fische die dort gefangen wurden. Ich weiß alles nur Indizien und nicht im Traum stichfest, aber das hatte mich auf den (anscheinend) absurden Gedanken gebracht, dass diese Stellen eben nicht von fressenden Karpfen stammen, sondern eher von den Wasservögeln oder kleineren WEißfischen! Was den Einfluss von Karpfen, groß oder klein, auf ein Gewässer nicht weiter heraus reden sollte, sondern die Fische lediglich von der Schuld an eben diesen Löchern freisprechen sollte und nicht im Ansatz als Ausrede für irgendwas gelten...naja aber schön, dass du es "interessant" fandest! 
Nochmal ich streite überhaupt garnichts ab, sondern hatte einfach nur Interesse an eben dem Thema Frassspuren ohne das weiter werten zu wollen! Aber auch das werde ich mir in Zukunft einfach sparen...

Und das ein "Bait-Hersteller" seine Boilies im Verhältniss 1:2 mit Partikeln beifüttern muss (?) spricht ja für die Qualität seiner Knödel! Ich denke du weißt sehr gut wie representativ der gute Herr für den Rest der auf karpfenangelnden Menschen ist und wie "stimmungsmachend" dies Beispiel ist, auch wenn es als extremes Extrem gekennzeichnet ist...
Naja wie auch immer, lohnt die Aufregung eigentlich eh nicht, ich geh fischen...am Kanal, der ist eh schon von Natur aus unnatürlich


----------



## Carras (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Ich hab da so gewisse Beobachtungen gemacht............ Hier in meiner Region haben die Fischer in ihren Gewässern dén Karpfenbestand radikal dezimiert ***²....* jetzt nach 2-3 Jahren sieht es so aus. Die Anzahl der Beifänge an Schleien und Brassen haben extrem stark zugenommen. Viele der Gewässer sind wesentlich klarer geworden. Die Seerosen haben sich zurückgezogen und das Kraut ( Nixe - Cabomba??) ist explosionsartig im Kommen.
> Keine Ahnung ob das nun alles mit dem Karpfen zusammenhängt ...... ist nur auffällig....


 
Hi Gunnar,

kenn da ne ähnliche Geschichte.

An unserem Vereinssee gab es wohl bis vor 3 oder 4 Jahren noch schöne Schleien, bis zu über 50 cm lang!
Seit nun mehr 3 Jahren hat kein Vereinsmitglied mehr, einen dieser Fische gefangen.
Gut,..anscheinend sind auch noch ein paar Waller im See die die Schleien gefressen haben könnten.
Brachsen hingegen werden von vielen Mitgliedern schon als Plage dargestellt. Sie würden mehr Brachsen als Karpfen fangen.

Wasserpflanzen hat es am Seegrund gar keine. Kein Kraut, keine Seerosen,...nix.
Ist aber für Seen in unserer Gegend recht typisch. Das sind alles Schlammlöcher.

Die Frage wäre,...was würde passieren, wenn man alle Karpfen raus hohlt und nicht mehr besetzt.
explodiert dann der Brachsenbestand? Kommt die Schleie zurück?

Viele Verein setzen ja auch gerade wegen den Wasserpflanzen, Cypriniden ein. " ...Kann ja kein Mensch Angeln wenn da Kraut oder Seerosen wachsen ,..."


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich kann eine größere Menge Karpfen ein Gewässer langfristig verändern. *Ob diese Veränderung als Schaden angesehen wird, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.*
> ...



Auch wenn ich oft genug mit FF in der Meinung einig gehe, hier jedoch nicht.

In der Natur ist in meinen Augen ALLES ständiger Veränderung unterworfen, ob durch den Menschen oder sonstwas verursacht.

Die "Referenzen" und die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie wurde ja auch von Menschen definiert und sind so keineswegs als grundsätzlich richtig zu bewerten bzw. es kann da auch jederzeit zu (Ver)Änderungen kommen.

Die Postulierung, dass ein bestimmtes Gewässer zu einer bestimmten Zeit einen bestimmten Zustand aufweisen sollte und man diesen versucht (mit allen Mitteln??) (wieder) herzustellen, ist in meinen Augen genau das übliche menschliche Allmachtsdenken, mit denen es die Menschheit bisher schon geschafft hat, einiges kaputt zu kriegen. 

Ich postuliere hier auch nochmal, dass ich Naturschutz als solchen eh für paradox halte, da sich die Natur (ob mit/gegen/ohne Menschheit) selber ganz gut zu helfen weiss. Man muss eher die Menschen vor der Natur als umgekehrt schützen.

Der Natur isses vollkommen wurscht, ob Menschen existieren oder nicht, nur umgekehrt ist es anders.

Jede "Naturschutzmaßnahme" ist also eine Maßnahme, welche dazu dienen soll, nicht die Natur als solches zu schützen, sondern eine Natur zu schützen oder (wieder) herzustellen, welche für die Menschheit lebenswert/lebensfähig ist.

Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten betrachtet  gewinnt dann in meinen Augen die oben zitierte Aussage von Ronny wieder eine durchaus richtige Dimension:
Es liegt eben doch im Auge des Betrachters!

Ob man Karpfen in einem Gewässer haben will oder nicht.

Die Frage ist in meinen Augen da eher, ob und wie man welchen Besatz in welche Gewässer verteilt.

Ich werde mit Sicherheit trotz aller hier zu recht geäußerten Fakten zur "Schädlichkeit" von Großkarpfen in Gewässern niemals dafür plädieren, diese grundsätzlich nicht mehr besetzen zu sollen oder dürfen. 

Damit nähern wir uns schnell wieder den nächsten (sinnlosen?) Verboten für Angler.

Da wäre es sicherlich sinnvoller (für Angler allemal, vielleicht auch für den "Naturschutz"??) manche Gewässer, welche heute schon entsprechend bewirtschaftet sind, auch als "Karpfengewässer" zu akzeptieren, zu kennzeichnen und entsprechend zu bewirtschaften.

Als "Ausgleich" kann man dann immer noch andere Gewässer nicht mehr mit Karpfen besetzen und/oder diese aus dem Wasser entfernen.

Und das sollte besser von den Anglern (Vereine, Verbände wie auch immer) gemacht werden, als dass man wieder mal irgendwelche Bürokraten in Brüssel oder Berlin damit beschäftigt.

Denn von da kam für uns Angler noch selten was wirklich sinnvolles raus....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wäre es sicherlich sinnvoller (für Angler allemal, vielleicht auch für den "Naturschutz"??) manche Gewässer, welche heut eschon entsprechend bewirtschaftet sind, auch als "Karpfengewässer" zu akzeptieren, zu kennzeichnen und entsprechend zu bewirtschaften.
> 
> Als "Ausgleich" kann man dann immer noch andere Gewässer nicht mehr mit Karpfen besetzen und/oder diese aus dem Wasser entfernen.


Genau das wäre es, zwischen Raubfischgewässern vom Klarwassertyp und dem Nahrungsträger kleine Weißfische (Rotauge,Ukelei) sowie andererseits cyprinidenlastigen Karpfenteichen mit zwangsläufig mehr Trübung sollte es schon eine exakte Trennung geben, angefangen von Konzept und dem Denken in den Köpfen, bis hin zum Besatz und Hegeverhalten. Ideal wäre es, wenn die Fische und hier gerade auch die Karpfen sich selber vermehren könnten. Braucht also "Warmwasserbuchten" in den Gewässern.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@ j4ni:
Was die Nummer mit dem Verursacher der Krater angeht - ich habe reichlich Beweismaterial in Form von Videos!  Da gibt´s keine Ausreden für die Täter! :q

Aber nur das wir uns nicht missverstehen - natürlich wühlen auch Brassen ordentlich den Gewässerboden um.  In einer gewissen Größe stehen die den Karpfen sicherlich in nichts nach.
Fakt ist aber auch, dass ein Brassenbestand in einem gut funktionierenden und anständig bewirtschaftetem Gewässer eher selten derart überhand nehmen wird - da gerade die juvenile Brasse äußerst beliebt ist bei allen Raubfischen (gerade wegen der Hochrückigkeit). 
Der äußerst robuste Karpfen, der ja meist schon mit 2-3 Pfund besetzt wird, hat eigentlich kaum Verluste durch Prädatoren. Dadurch akkumulieren sich die Jungs ganz anders als Brassen.
Aber - insofern hast Du schon Recht - wenn der Groß-Brassenbestand einmal sehr groß ist, sollte man auch hier eingreifen und einfach mal etwas dezimieren...

Und liebe Leute - eine gezielte Entnahme von Fisch (seien es Brassen oder auch Karpfen) ist nichts anderes als HEGE. Und zu der sind die meisten Angelvereine als Fischereipächter schon per Gesetz verpflichtet.




Carras schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre,...was würde passieren, wenn man alle Karpfen raus hohlt und nicht mehr besetzt.


Nun da braucht man nicht groß spekulieren - dazu gibt es bereits Beispiele aus der Praxis:
Nach nur 1-2 Jahren regenerieren sich die Wasserpflanzen sehr schnell (da deren Samen jahrzehntelang im Boden überdauern können). Da nun wieder Laichhabitate und genügend Deckung für Jungfische vorhanden ist explodiert der Weißfischbestand meist ganz von allein. Und die größeren Cypriniden wie z.B. Schleien wachsen recht schnell wieder ab.
Ein Kollege von mir hat vor Jahren einen solchen Fall gehabt: Nachdem aus dem äußerst trüben und pflanzenarmen Baggersee per Netz über eine Tonne Karpfen abgefischt wurde (Nein, das waren natürlich nicht alle - aber viele Karpfen des Sees), veränderte sich der See in nur 3 Jahren zu einem klaren, Pflanzen- und Fischreichen Baggersee. Er hat damals schon alles per Video dokumentiert (vorher und nacher) - der Unterschied ist verblüffend. Leider hat er das Ganze nicht schriftlich dokumentiert und veröffentlich... aber es stehen in den kommenden Jahren vermutlich gleich mehrere solcher Projekte an. Und diesmal wird alles haarklein dokumentiert! #6



Carras schrieb:


> Viele Verein setzen ja auch gerade wegen den Wasserpflanzen, Cypriniden ein. " ...Kann ja kein Mensch Angeln wenn da Kraut oder Seerosen wachsen ,..."


Ist aus Sicht der Angler natürlich ein Argument. Wenn man ihnen aber vor Augen hält wieviele Nachteile das für einen See so mit sich bringt... |bigeyes
Pflanzen sind eben nicht nur Sauerstoffproduzenten sondern bieten den Fischen noch viel mehr. Sie sind ein (ganz wichtiger) Teil des Ökosystems.
Allerdings müssen wir hier deutlich unterscheiden zwischen Teichen (ablassbar) und Seen. Das Beispiel kam weiter oben in diesem Thread irgendwo schonmal ("ablassen um Fischbestand zu überprüfen"). Bei einem Teich lässt sich alles natürlich viel einfacher regulieren... wenn der mal umkippt, kann man ihn in nur einem Jahr wieder aufbauen!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich oft genug mit FF in der Meinung einig gehe, hier jedoch nicht.
> 
> In der Natur ist in meinen Augen ALLES ständiger Veränderung unterworfen, ob durch den Menschen oder sonstwas verursacht.
> 
> Die "Referenzen" und die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie wurde ja auch von Menschen definiert und sind so keineswegs als grundsätzlich richtig zu bewerten bzw. es kann da auch jederzeit zu (Ver)Änderungen kommen.


Hmm... da werden wir kontroverser Meinung bleiben. Denn der Referenzzustand ist, wenn auch vom Menschen so definiert, eben das was die Natur uns vorgibt. Dazu gibt es Beispiele sowohl in historischen Aufzeichnungen (z.B. wie Gewässer früher mal aussahen) als auch in bisher unbeeinträchtigen Gebieten (es gibt auch heute noch Gegenden in Europa die unbeeinträchtigt sind).




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist in meinen Augen da eher, ob und wie man welchen Besatz in welche Gewässer verteilt.
> 
> Da wäre es sicherlich sinnvoller (für Angler allemal, vielleicht auch für den "Naturschutz"??) manche Gewässer, welche heute schon entsprechend bewirtschaftet sind, auch als "Karpfengewässer" zu akzeptieren, zu kennzeichnen und entsprechend zu bewirtschaften.
> 
> Als "Ausgleich" kann man dann immer noch andere Gewässer nicht mehr mit Karpfen besetzen und/oder diese aus dem Wasser entfernen.


Absolut richtig! Dazu schrieb ich ja auch schon:


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich für mich da stellt lautet: Wozu?
> Warum muss eigentlich in jedes Gewässer Karpfen besetzt werden? Warum können wir nicht auch einen Teil der Seen ohne Karpfen lassen?





FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Defakto ist es aber so, dass der Karpfen zumindest in den Gewässern, die die Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtlinie als Lebensraumtyp 3140 (nährstoffarme Klarwasserseen) beschreibt, eindeutig mehr Schaden anrichtet als Nutzen bringt.


Ein angebrachtes und überregionales Management wäre hier notwendig. Aber willst Du es wirklich Anglern überlassen, zu erkennen was für ihr Gewässer das Beste ist? Darin sehe ich keine Lösung - das ist bislang einfach viel zu oft schief gelaufen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Denn der Referenzzustand ist, wenn auch vom Menschen so definiert, eben das was die Natur uns vorgibt.


Man kann der Natur nun mal keinen Referenzzustand vor- oder zuschreiben. Das einzige, was sich in der Natur wirklich nicht verändert ist nämlich genau, dass sie sich ständig ändert und wandelt. Daher ist jeder Versuch einen solchen Zustand wie auch immer "festzuschreiben", von vorne herein zum scheitern verurteilt - egal wer und mit welchen edlen Motiven das versucht.




> Ein angebrachtes und überregionales Management wäre hier notwendig. Aber willst Du es wirklich Anglern überlassen, zu erkennen was für ihr Gewässer das Beste ist? Darin sehe ich keine Lösung - das ist bislang einfach viel zu oft schief gelaufen...


Hier hast Du leider vollkomen recht.

Nur, was wäre die Alternative?

Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.: Aber willst Du es wirklich Wissenschaftlern überlassen, zu erkennen was für ein Gewässer das Beste ist? Darin sehe ich keine Lösung - das ist bislang einfach viel zu oft schief gelaufen...

2.: Aber willst Du es wirklich Poltikern/Bürokraten überlassen, zu erkennen was für ein Gewässer das Beste ist? Darin sehe ich keine Lösung - das ist bislang einfach viel zu oft schief gelaufen...

Und genau wegen dieser "Alternativen" sehe ich das weniger "ergebnisorientiert" (wie gesagt, Natur(und sonstiger)Schutz ist in meinen Augen eh paradox und sinnlos), sondern mehr politisch.

Das bedeutet dann für mich zuerst mal angelpolitisch - Und genau da hat es sich bisher immer wieder gezeigt, dass der deutsche Politiker/Bürokrat und erst recht die spendensamelönden Schützer aller Fraktionen dazu neigen, mit möglichst viel Aufwand möglichst viel sinnloses bzw. sogar kontraproduktives zu ersinnen und umzusetzen.

Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:
Ja, Großkarpfen und erst recht mancher Auswuchs beim Karpfenangeln können klar Gewässer in ihrer Struktur schädigen.
Und nein, aus oben genannten Gründen plädiere ich trotzdem gegen eine Bevormundung von Wissenschaftlern, Politkern/Bürokraten oder Schützern..


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das einzige, was sich in der Natur wirklich nicht verändert ist nämlich genau, dass sie sich ständig ändert und wandelt.


Damit hast Du sicher recht. Nur ist es eine Frage der Zeitraums.
Nehmen wir die glazigenen Seen Brandenburgs - die haben sich in gut 12.000 Jahren zu dem entwickelt, was sie bis vor meinetwegen 60 Jahren waren. Seitdem ist die "Entwicklung" dort um ein vielfaches beschleunigt worden... 
Was 12.000 Jahre lang nährstoffarm war, wurde in nur 50 Jahren zu eu- bis polytroph.

Also denke ich schon, dass man den Zustand der vor 60/ 100/ 1000 Jahren dort herrschte, als Referenz ansehen kann. 



Was die Besatzthematik und Bewirtschaftung angeht hätte ich einen Vorschlag - wenn auch einen radikalen. Wenn wir von heute an jegliche Besatzaktivität einstellen, muss sich auch niemand mehr drüber streiten. Langfristig wird sich in den Gewässern dann das durchsetzen, was reinpasst. Eben genau das, was mit der Umwelt zurecht kommt.
Geangelt werden darf trotzdem - ob nun C&R ode Kochtopf würde in diesem Kontext dann auch keine Rolle mehr spielen. Das könnte jeder so handhaben wie er gerade will. Der Fischbestand wird sich den Gegebenheiten anpassen.
Und wenn es dann in einigen Gewässern eben mal weniger wird, dann wird dort auch weniger geangelt werden und sich der Fischbestand als Folge dessen auch wieder erholen. #c
Milchmädchenrechnung? Mag sein, aber allemal besser als das was wir momentan haben.  Denn wir versuchen seit Jahrzehnten den Fischbestand an unsere Ansprüche anzupassen, statt nur zu nutzen, was gerade verfügbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Nur ist es eine Frage der Zeitraums.


Auch das wieder eine rein menschliche Sichtweise.
Es gab genügend "plötzliche Katastrophen", mit denen die Natur hervorragend zurecht kam.
Man denke an den Meteoriten, welcher die Dinos und zig andere Lebensformen auslöschte. Nur durch diese plötzliche  "Katastrophe" gab es den Platz für Säugetiere und letztlich den Menschen. Die Natur regelt sich das selber, da brauchts keine wie auch immer gearteten menschlichen Eingriffe dazu - und wenns mit der Auslöschung der Menschheit endet, ists der Natur auch wurscht..




> Wenn wir von heute an jegliche Besatzaktivität einstellen, muss sich auch niemand mehr drüber streiten. Langfristig wird sich in den Gewässern dann das durchsetzen, was reinpasst. Eben genau das, was mit der Umwelt zurecht kommt.


Bei allen "offenen" Gewässern würde ich da sofort zustimmen (Flüsse, große Seen, Talsperren etc.).

Bei allem "Gewässereigentum" (nicht in "öffentlicher Hand", wie immer sich das ausgestaltet) bzw. bei (sehr) kleinen Gewässern würde ich das den jeweiligen Bewirtschaftern überlasen.


Um wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:
Ja, Großkarpfen und erst recht mancher Auswuchs beim Karpfenangeln können klar Gewässer in ihrer Struktur schädigen.
Und nein, aus oben genannten Gründen plädiere ich trotzdem gegen eine Bevormundung von Wissenschaftlern, Politkern/Bürokraten oder Schützern..


----------



## Carras (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hallo FoolishFarmer,

was mir noch auf der Zunge liegt….

Welche anderen Einflussfaktoren gibt es, die eine Eutrophierung eines Gewässers beschleunigen/hervorrufen.

Wie ist das bei Waldseen, die viel Laub u.ä. im Wasser haben.
Wie ist das mit Düngemitteln die von Landwirten (unbeabsichtigt) in Gewässer  gelangen? z.B. Kunstdünger durch Oberflächenwasser oder auch Gülle die auf nahe liegende Felder ausgefahren wird.
Wie ist es mit Baggerseen, die direkt neben großen Flüssen wie Main, Rhein, Donau usw. liegen? Die meisten Baggerseen liegen doch genau in diesem Bereich. Was passiert, wenn bei Überflutung das "Dreckwasser" der Flüsse in die Seen gespült wird?

Und wenn diese Themen einen Einfluss darauf haben, wie hoch ist dieser Einfluss zu bewerten?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## daci7 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das wieder eine rein menschliche Sichtweise.
> Es gab genügend "plötzliche Katastrophen", mit denen die Natur hervorragend zurecht kam.
> Man denke an den Meteoriten, welcher die Dinos und zig andere Lebensformen auslöschte.


 
ich glaube man muss dabei bedenken, dass "naturschutz" wie er von dir in einem post vorher schon angefochten/angezweifelt wurde



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich postuliere hier auch nochmal, dass ich Naturschutz als solchen eh für paradox halte, da sich die Natur (ob mit/gegen/ohne Menschheit) selber ganz gut zu helfen weiss. Man muss eher die Menschen vor der Natur als umgekehrt schützen.


 
nicht als schutz der natur an sich bezeichnet werden kann, sondern als schutz von einem natürlichen gleichgewicht, dass sich in den meisten fällen über jahrtausende hinweg eingestellt hat. ich denke keiner wird bezweifeln, dass sich die natur als ganzes nicht kleinkriegen lässt, egal ob wir riesige mengen an chemie, nähstoffen (auch in form von besatz) in gewässer kippen, die frage ist: wie wird sich das regulieren? auch das umkippen von gewässern ist eine natürliche reaktion. und es haben wohl recht wenige leute interesse daran, dass sich das natürliche gleichgewicht zugunsten von mikroorganismen wendet.

klar, es ist richtig, dass es auch nicht vom menschen herbeigeführte plötzliche umweltänderungen gab, die zum aussterben von vielen arten geführt haben, aber das ist doch kein argument dafür, dass man dies intensiv betreiben muss, oder?

wenn man sich mal überlegt, das höhere lebewesen einfach nicht/kaum die möglichkeit haben (zu lange generationsdauer, zu komplexes genom) sich an so schnell ändernde bedingungen evolutiv anzupassen, führt der intensive und rabiate/schnelle eingriff in bestehende biologische gleichgewichte mit ziemlicher sicherheit zu dem aussterben von vielen arten, und das ist mmn nicht sonderlich erwünschenswert, leider in vielen bereichen nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen aber oft doch noch zu verhindern.

hmmm, jetz wurds aber schwer offtopic, t'schuldige 

JA, großkarpfen belasten gewässer, in die sie nicht reingehören, insbesondere bei der besatzpolitik die in viele gewässern vorherscht.
JA, großkarpfen werden (oft) auf den wunsch vieler specime hunter geschont, und diese tragen auch zu einem teil dazu bei, dass ökosysteme flöten gehn.
NEIN, sie sind bestimmt nicht die einzigen! viele angelarten/besatzarten sind mmn schädlich für das gleichgewicht der gewässer. daher auch:
NEIN, ich will (und kann) das karpfenangeln natürlich nicht in diesem zug verteufeln!

ich hoffe meine meinung passt hier rein und ich freue mich über positive wie negative rückmeldung 

grüße, david


----------



## Carras (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



daci7 schrieb:


> JA, großkarpfen werden (oft) auf den wunsch vieler specime hunter geschont, und diese tragen auch zu einem teil dazu bei, dass ökosysteme flöten gehn.
> 
> grüße, david


 
Und hier,...sitzt dann die Industrie im Nacken....

Wie verkauft sich ein Produkt am besten? Wenn man Fotos sieht, wo unglaublich viele oder große Fische genau damit gefangen wurden.
Egal ob beim Karpfen, Waller, Hecht, Zander oder sonst nem Specimenhunter.

Auch hier auf der Startseite des Forums kommen als erstes die neuesten Fangmeldungen, zumeist auch von Großen Fischen. Egal welcher Fischart.

Was ist mit den großen Zeitschriften? Wer liest denn die noch,...wenn darin nicht von Specimens beschrieben wird, wie man seine Fangausichten verbessern kann. Ist bestimmt auch ne menschliche Sache aber,.....der Fisch des Lebens....davon träumen doch sicher die allermeisten Angler.
Um den zu fangen,...bedarf es eben manchmal speziellem Tackle / Taktik usw.,... so zumindest der Thenor der Industrie.


Ich persönlich denke,...daß man sehr wohl aufpassen sollte, seine Gewässer nicht mit Überbestatz zu belasten.
Jedoch ist es mit Sicherheit einfach nicht realistisch, einen drastischen Besatzeingriff vorzunehmen. Da hängt viel zu viel dahinter. 
Und wäre es so, daß wir die Gewässer sich selbst überlassen sollten, ohne zu besetzen,....dann wäre die letzte Konsequenz, daß auch kein einziger Angler mehr ran darf. Weil auch das wäre ein Eingriff durch den Menschen.
Und das will hier bestimmt auch keiner,...weil Angeln gehen wir doch alle gerne,...egal auf welche Fischart.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> sondern als schutz von einem natürlichen gleichgewicht, dass sich in den meisten fällen über jahrtausende hinweg eingestellt hat


Gleichgewicht bedeutet Stillstand, da sich dann beide Waagschalen still verhalten würden..

Genau das passiert in der Natur nie!

Sie ändert sich ständig, es gibt keinerlei "Gleichgewicht" in der Natur.

Das ist nur ein von Schützern geprägter formelhafter (dennoch falscher) Begriff..


----------



## daci7 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gleichgewicht bedeutet Stillstand, da sich dann beide Waagschalen still verhalten würden..
> 
> Genau das passiert in der Natur nie!
> 
> ...


 
tut mir leid, aber gleichgewicht bedeutet alles andere als stillstand!
gleichgewicht ist der momentane zustand wobei (natürlich!) alles im wandel ist. (-> dynamisches gleichgewicht)

(ein ganz einfaches beispiel sind reaktionen egal ob enzymtisch, chemisch oder whatever: es stellt sich immer ein sogenanntes dynamisches gleichgewicht ein, das entweder euf der seite der produkte oder auf seite der edukte liegt, dh die reaktion findet halt in beide richtungen statt. gibt man nun pro- oder edukte hinzu wird dieses gleichgewicht verschoben)

so einfach lässt sich das beispiel nicht auf die natur übertragen, da es dort um längen komplizierte ist (viel mehr parameter mit reinspielen) aber ein dynamisches gleichgewicht stellt sich auch dort ein.
wenn man dieses gleichgewicht nun verändert, durch abfall, besatz, angeln o.ä., wird das folgen haben. sei es das umkippen des gewässers, das aussterben von arten oder das aufkommen neuer arten.

wenn man nun als angeler oder als naturliebhaber daran interessiert ist, in einigen jahren noch ein wenig von dem wunderwerk natur (in dem maß, in dem wir es jetzt vorfinden) zu haben, sollte man sich bei eben diesen eingriffen in komplexe ökosysteme wie gewässer gedanke machen.

grüße, david


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nein, aus oben genannten Gründen plädiere ich trotzdem gegen eine Bevormundung *von* Wissenschaftlern, Politkern/Bürokraten oder Schützern..


Du meinst sicher *durch* , denn für die Bevormundung "*von* Wissenschaftlern, Politkern/Bürokraten oder Schützern" durch uns Angler wärst Du sicher genauso wie ich, wenn wir denn dürften! :m


Gegen eine Bevormundung der Angler |good: *durch* Wissenschaftler, Politker/Bürokraten oder Schützer..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hast recht Det, zu schnell geschrieben..



> so einfach lässt sich das beispiel nicht auf die natur übertragen, da es dort um längen komplizierte ist (viel mehr parameter mit reinspielen) aber ein dynamisches gleichgewicht stellt sich auch dort ein.


Nur dann, wenn man menschliche (Zeit)Maßsatäbe anlegt...



> wenn man nun als angeler oder als naturliebhaber daran interessiert ist, in einigen jahren noch ein wenig von dem wunderwerk natur (in dem maß, in dem wir es jetzt vorfinden) zu haben, sollte man sich bei eben diesen eingriffen in komplexe ökosysteme wie gewässer gedanke machen.


Stimme ich vollkommen zu und mache mir die auch. 
NUR: 
Ich lass mir da meine Gedanken nicht gerne vorschreiben, sondern denke und handle nach meinen persönlichen moralisch/ethischen Maßstäben.


----------



## daci7 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn man menschliche (Zeit)Maßsatäbe anlegt...


 
naja, da ich wie so gut wie jeder hier im board :q auch sterblich bin, muss ich mich doch diesen zeitmaßstäben anpassen...
generell ist es mir nur möglich aus der sich eines menschen zu handeln 

und noch etwas: wenn arten in unseren zeitmaßstäben aussterben, werden sie nicht in folgenden jahrtausenden wieder auferstehen. 
das was wir in unserer zeit kaputtmachen, haben wir auch zu verantworten und können mmn. nicht sagen: naja, in knapp 2,5 mio jahren wird sich das schon wieder regeln.
(auch wenn nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass dann noch irgendein mensch lebt )

grüße, david


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> wenn arten in unseren zeitmaßstäben aussterben, werden sie nicht in folgenden jahrtausenden wieder auferstehen.


Und dafür wirds neue geben..



> naja, in knapp 2,5 mio jahren wird sich das schon wieder regeln.


Was wird sich regeln?
Ist auch wieder die rein menschliche Sichtweise, welche der Natur vollkommen wurscht ist.

Jede Nische wird besetzt werden - die dabei entstandene Artenvielfalt ist kein Wert an sich, sondern nur für unser menschliches Leben notwendig - Beileibe aber nicht für das Leben an sich oder die Natur.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei allen "offenen" Gewässern würde ich da sofort zustimmen (Flüsse, große Seen, Talsperren etc.).
> 
> Bei allem "Gewässereigentum" (nicht in "öffentlicher Hand", wie immer sich das ausgestaltet) bzw. bei (sehr) kleinen Gewässern würde ich das den jeweiligen Bewirtschaftern überlasen.


Ich denke, wir meinen das gleiche. Nennen wir es einfach Lebensraumtypen (s.o.) und gut ist. 
Ein ablassbares Gewässer (Teich) kann man eben in kürzester Zeit wieder in den Ursprungszustand versetzen. Bei einem großen See ist das selbst mit wahnsinnigem finanziellen aufwand kaum möglich.



Carras schrieb:


> Hallo FoolishFarmer,
> 
> was mir noch auf der Zunge liegt….
> 
> Welche anderen Einflussfaktoren gibt es, die eine Eutrophierung eines Gewässers beschleunigen/hervorrufen.


Ich denke, dass alles zu erklären würde hier den Rahmen sprengen zumal es an der Thematik voll vorbei geht. Selbstverständlich tragen alle genannten Dinge auch zur Eutrophierung. Es ist eben alles eine Frage der Qualität der Eutrophierung... aber das sollten wir vielleicht in einem anderen Thread erörtern.



Carras schrieb:


> Und wäre es so, daß wir die Gewässer sich selbst überlassen sollten, ohne zu besetzen,....dann wäre die letzte Konsequenz, daß auch kein einziger Angler mehr ran darf.


Wie kommst Du darauf? |bigeyes
Nein, absolut nicht! Denn selbstverständlich kann und will ich eine Nutzung nicht außen vorlassen (dafür angel auch ich zu gerne und dafür ist mir auch Fisch als Nahrungsmittel zu wichtig). Ich würde nur die Nutzung extensivieren wollen.
Die Landwirtschaft macht´s seit gut 15 Jahren vor - alles wandelt sich zum extensiveren Ökolandbau. Hier ist der Ertrag zwar ein wenig geringer, aber die Qualität der Produkte ungleich höher.
Und genau das würde ich auch gerne auf die fischereiliche Nutzung übertragen sehen. |rolleyes
Und der Karpfen steht da eben sinnbildlich für die Mastschweine.


----------



## gründler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dafür wirds neue geben..
> 
> 
> 
> Jede Nische wird besetzt werden - die dabei entstandene Artenvielfalt ist kein Wert an sich, sondern nur für unser menschliches Leben notwendig - Beileibe aber nicht für das Leben an sich oder die Natur.


 

Wer mag kann sich die Welt ohne Mensch anschauen,die fortsetzungen unten rechts Teil 1-10.
Die Doku ist wirklich sehr gut gemacht und spricht einiges aus wie es ist. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uHj1cgYP8E&feature=related


lg


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ich finde die Diskussion wird jetzt doch recht akademisch.

Zurück zur Praxis bedeutet das für mich immer noch die Fragestellung wie und wo die Karpfengewässer/Angler unterbringen und/oder organisieren.

Z. Bsp. in einem grösseren Verein mit vielen Gewässern kann man ja recht einfach Gewässer dafür finden. 
Aber was macht man in einem Verein mit einem Gewässer?


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Foolish Farmer

Den Bezug zur Landwirtschaft finde ich gar nicht schlecht.
Die Ausmasse die die Bioregale mittlerweile im Lebensmitteleinzelhandel einnehmen sind ja unübersehbar und sehr erfreulich.

Nur geht es da eben nur um die Taler, das sollte in einem Angelverein ja noch irgendwie anders sein.


----------



## Carras (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Foolish Farmer
> 
> Den Bezug zur Landwirtschaft finde ich gar nicht schlecht.
> Die Ausmasse die die Bioregale mittlerweile im Lebensmitteleinzelhandel einnehmen sind ja unübersehbar und sehr erfreulich.
> ...


 
UiUiui jetzt machst Du aber ein Fass auf.

Biowaren im Lebensmitthandel, das ist mmn. ein ganz anderes Thema.
Nicht überall wo Bio drauf steht ist auch Bio drin.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ein anderes Thema ist das zweifelsfrei.

Mein Gedankengang war so in der Richtung das man sagt bestimmte Gewässer sollten sich ohne übermässigen Besatz entwickeln und andere werden ähnlich genutzt wie Put-and-Take Gewässer?


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ideal wäre es, wenn die Fische und hier gerade auch die Karpfen sich selber vermehren könnten. Braucht also "Warmwasserbuchten" in den Gewässern.



Der liebe Gott oder wer auch immer möge uns davor bewahren. 
Bei dem Bestand den wir mittlerweile haben und der Fruchtbarkeit des Karpfens unter guten Bedingungen wäre das ein Supergau für sehr viele Gewässer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Aber für richtige Karpfenteiche und sich selber natürlich weiterentwickelnde Karpfen wäre es klasse und wünschenswert. Ich kenne einige Gewässer, wo die Karpfen es zumindest ab Himmelfahrt versuchen, und alleine das ist eine Show. Über den Aufwuchserfolg weiß ich nichts genaues, aber genau an warmen idealen Laich+Aufwuchsplätzen hapert es. 
Wie gesagt: In Karpfen-geeigneten oder zugeordneten Gewässern, möglichst geschlossenen.
Und wenn sich dort ein richtig kämpferischer und robuster Karpfenstamm entwickelt, sind alle froh. 

Kann ich an sich gar nicht richtig nachvollziehen, wieso alle Vereine u.a. immer soviel Geld in Besatz versenken wollen. Sich vermehrende Fische gibts kostenlos, die sind fast zahlreicher als die Mücken, und es gibt viel zu tun - rauszuangeln. 

Wenn ein Verein nur ein Gewässer zur Verfügung hat, sollte er sich eben entscheiden, ob Karpfengewässer eher trübe oder Klarwasser oder Natursee erwünscht ist. Oder einen zweiten anpachten.


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dafür wirds neue geben..
> 
> 
> Was wird sich regeln?
> ...


 
ich verstehe deine argumentation nicht.
du sagst die artenvielfalt ist kein wert, weil sie nur für den mensch wert hat.
du sagst das das natürliche gleichgewicht, so wie es jetzt besteht hat keinen wert, außer den den wir ihm geben (der ja deiner meinung nach keiner ist)

was hat denn dann überhaupt einen sinn?
ich kann daraus nur lesen: macht was ihr wollt!

natürlich haben lebewesen (dazu gehören auch andere menschen) für mich nur den wert, den ich ihnen zuschreibe.
das leben an sich hat nur den sinn, den wir ihm geben.

und noch zu der argumentation: es wird sich jede nische besetzen. -bestimmt!
mit dieser argumentation könnte ich jegliche form von umweltverschmutzung gutheißen, sowie jegliche form von tierquälerei und natürlich auch ALLES andere. der mensch kann nicht das maß aller dinge sein.

was macht denn deiner meinung nach sinn? 
ich denke, dass wir von glück reden können, dass wir heutzutage geboren wurden, weil so wie es im mom aussieht in absehbarer zukunft VIELE dinge die ich für lebensqualität halte verlorengehen.
dazu gehören zb. artenreiche ökosysteme. denn auch wenn jede lücke geschlossen wird, wird sie es in den meisten fällen NICHT durch neue arten. und wenn es denn neue arten sind, so ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass es sich um lebewesen handelt, die ich (denn ich setze ja für mich die werte) gerne in meiner umgebung haben will. sprich die nutznießer von der "umgestaltung" von natürlichen gleichgewichten in der geschwindigkeit wie wir es machen, sind geschöpfe die sich schnell anpassen könne (bakterien und kleinstlebewesen).

ich bin der meinung, dass man allein um folgenden generationen ein gewisses maß an lebensqualität zu ermöglichen, ein wenig mit bedacht und rücksicht an solche dinge herangehen muss. und man kann nicht sagen "das dauert ja noch ewigkeiten bis sich da was ändert" denn man sieht ja schon heute sehr gut was wir alles falsch gemacht haben, was wir nicht mehr retten können und das wird in der nächsten zeit nicht besser  
(das war übrigens kein zitat und ich unterstells auch keinem hier) 

und nun schluss mit unserem off topic gelaber  ist ja nunmal auch kein grundsatz-gelaber-naturschutz-ethik-wasweißich-forum hier, sondern nen angel-forum!

ich komm übrigens grad vom fischen und konnte neben einigen rotaugen/rotfedern/brassen auch einen knapp 50er aal an der stippe landen, der natürlich direkt wieder zurück ins wasser is 

grüße, david


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Vielleicht ist es wirklich an der Zeit umzudenken.
Auch an meinem Hausgewässer, kann ich bereits die Auswirkungen der Rüssler beobachten. Unteranderm sind nahezu alle Pflanzen verschwunden, das Wasser ist, für ein Gewässer der Forellenregion, recht trüb und die Schleie wurde vollständig verdrängt.

Modefisch hin oder her, wenn ein Ökosystem darunter leidet muss gehandelt werden. Jedoch ist es eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit, dies den ,,Carphuntern´´ zu erklären, weil diese es nicht wahrhaben wollen. Sie dazu zu bewegen, Maßnahmen zu ergreifen und Karpfen zu entnehmen ist wohl ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, was meiner Einschätzung nach noch zu einigen Problemen führen wird.
Eine unbequeme Wahrheit, die wohl die Wenigsten akzeptieren wollen...

Als angehender Gewässerwart, werde ich es zumindest versuchen, meinen Vereinskollegen verständlich zumachen, dass der Karpfen bei uns raus muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@ daci7:


> der mensch kann nicht das maß aller dinge sein.


Genau das ist der Punkt!
Die gleiche Menschheit, die alleine durch ihre Zahl (nicht durch "bösen Willen") ihr eigenes Biotop (die Umwelt) in nicht wiederherstellbarer Weise verändert hat, glaubt tatsächlich (teilweise, was die Schützer angeht), dass die menschliche Allmacht soweit reicht, Änderungen in der Natur (Evolutuion) in für die Menschheit positivem Sinne steuern zu können.

Und genau das bestreite ich.

Die Menschheit ist sowenig wie der einzelne Mensch in der Lage, die weitreichenden Konsequenzen der Auswirkungen ihres bloßen Daseins auf Natur und Umwelt auch nur grob einzuschätzen.

Daraus folgt natürlich auch, dass jede "menschenerdachte" Regelung in Bezug auf Naturschutz (genauso wie jeder andere aktive menschliche Eingriff) in den Folgen nicht einschätzbar ist.

Das Verhalten des einzelnen Menschen kann also nicht von "objektiven" Grundsätzen geleitet werden (weil eben alles aus subjektiver menschlicher Sichtweise betrachtet), da es solche nicht gibt.

Es bleibt also nur, dass sich jeder Mensch im Einzelnen nach seinen (im einzelnen unterschiedlichen) moralisch/ethisch Maßstäben verhält. 

Und da gibt es sowohl bei Anglern (z. B. wie hier disktuiertKarpfen/Fischbesatz) genauso ein Lobbydenken wie bei den spendensammelnden Schützern.  

Ob faktisch für die Natur/Evolution (als solche, nicht in menschlicher Betrachtungsweise als Lebensraum für Menschen) es aber eine Rolle spielt, ob z. B. (Groß)Karpfen besetzt/gepflegt werden, können letztlich weder die Angler noch die Schützer sagen.

Da - wie auch von Dir zugestanden - jede Nische besetzt werden wird, kann es durchaus auch sein, dass anpassungsfähigere Arten andere verdrängen werden. Ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist, lässt sich aber wiederum nur aus menschlicher Sichtweise feststellen, der Natur als solcher ist es nun mal wurscht.

Von daher - um auf den Kern des Temas zurückzukommen:
Großkarpfen verändern ein Gewässer, das ist klar.
Und - in menschlicher Sichtweise - belasten sie es sicherlich auch. 
Gründe dafür hat FF genügend angeführt.

Und trotzdem, aus oben genannten Gründen plädiere ich trotzdem gegen eine Bevormundung von Wissenschaftlern, Politkern/Bürokraten oder Schützern..


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem, aus oben genannten Gründen plädiere ich trotzdem gegen eine Bevormundung von Wissenschaftlern, Politkern/Bürokraten oder Schützern..



Betrachte es mal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel.

Besatz ist heute in erster Linie Lobbyabhängig. In den Vereinen bestimmen in der Regel nicht der Gewässerwart, sondern die Mitglieder, was besetzt wird. Nun ist das Karpfenangeln in den letzten Jahren außerordentlich populär geworden und folglich wurden und werden Karpfen stärker besetzt als frühre, mit sicher noch zunehmender Tendenz.
Die Krux an der Sache ist, dass die Lobby der Karpfenangler eine Minderheit unter allen Anglern darstellt, aber eben sehr intensiv und oft geschlossen ihre Ziele verfolgen. Man kann das fast schon als Subkultur bezeichnen.
Selbst die Korkposen-Regenbogenforellenangler in vielen Vereinen haben es nicht geschafft, derartig intensiv auf die Besatzpolitik einzuwirken. Und wenn, dann hat dieser Besatz bei weitem nicht diese Auswirkung auf das betreffende Gewässer.
Lassen wir jetzt mal den Naturschutz ganz außen vor und besinnen uns nur auf unsere jeweiligen persönlichen Wünsche.
Die Masse der Nicht-Karpfenangler wünscht sich sicher einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand mit unterschiedlichen Arten. Je nach Lust und Laune oder Schonzeit, möchte man doch diese oder jene Fischart beangeln, oder sich ganz einfach überraschen lassen, welcher Fisch sich grade für den Wurm oder die Made interessiert. 
Die Praxis des Karpfenbesatzes, bei dem das Ende der Fahnenstange sicher noch nicht erreicht ist, verändert viele Gewässer jedoch in Richtung Monokultur. Will heißen, auf Druck einer ( lobbyistisch starken ) Minderheit, muß die Mehrheit Einbußen in der Vielfalt ihres Hobbys erdulden. 
Leider verhindert mangelndes Wissen oft, das Problem an der Wurzel zu packen. Unkenntnis von den Vorgängen unter Wasser führen dazu das, anstatt den Karpfenbesatz mehrheitlich regulieren zu wollen, einfach en Mehrbesatz an den gewünschten übrigen Fischarten gefordert wird. Ein Mehrbesatz, der von vornherein zum scheitern verurteilt ist, weil diesem mittelfristig die Lebensgrundlage fehlt. Es werden noch mehr Fresser eingesetzt.

Das Ziel, und da glaube ich kann niemand ein stichhaltiges Argument gegensetzen, ist doch ein abwechslungsreicher und ausgewogener Fischbestand mit gesunden und gut abwachsenden Fischen. Und zu diesem Fischbestand gehören ganz sicher auch Karpfen. Aber eben in Maßen und Gewässerverträglichen Stückzahlen und Größen. 
Man denke mal 20 Jahre zurück. Da war der Fang eines 20-pfünders schon erwähnenswert, in vielen Gewässern sogar eine kleine Sensation. Heute ist ein 20-pfünder schon fast untermaßig. 30, 40 und mehr Pfund muß ein Karpfen schon wiegen, um als " groß " bezeichnet zu werden. Früher war man stolz, einen " zweistelligen " Karpfen gefangen zu haben. Heute gilt es fast als Reinfall, wenn bei einer " Session " nur zwei oder drei kapitale Karpfen gefangen werden. 

Um nun die Kurve zu obigem Zitat zu bekommen:

Da es offenbar unmöglich ist, innerhalb der Angler und Vereine die notwendige Einsicht und das erforderliche Fachwissen zu implementieren, bin ich ganz klar *für* eine unabhängige Steuerung der Besatzpolitik. Man mag es als Bevormundung auslegen, aber lieber ein bevormundeter, halbwegs ausgeglichener Fischbestand, als eine Monokultur unter Wasser.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Da es offenbar unmöglich ist, innerhalb der Angler und Vereine die notwendige Einsicht und das erforderliche Fachwissen zu implementieren, bin ich ganz klar *für* eine unabhängige Steuerung der Besatzpolitik. Man mag es als Bevormundung auslegen, aber lieber ein bevormundeter, halbwegs ausgeglichener Fischbestand, als eine Monokultur unter Wasser.



Ich bin absolut kein Fan von Bevormundung, Bürokratie, Regeleritis & Co, sähe viele Gesetze und Regeln in diesem Land liebend gerne in der Versenkung verschwunden, wo sie einst herkamen, ABER in diesem Fall wäre ich auch absolut dafür, dass in die Richtung etwas getan wird.

Gerade zu vor meiner Haustür, habe ich so ein Gewässer, das übermäßig mit Karpfen besetzt wird und das Schlimmste ist, dass sich die Viecher darin obendrein auf natürlichem Wege vermehren. 
Das Gewässer hat an der tiefsten Stelle 2,20m, sonst 70cm- 120cm. Dadurch ist das Wasser über das ganze Jahr, bei halbwegs schönem Wetter pisswarm, so dass die Karpfen ablaichen, obwohl es eh schon so viele sind.
Hält man da sein Angel rein, gibts bloß Plötze, Rotfedern, Karpfen, von letzt genannten locker 30 in der Stunde.
Das macht keinen Spaß mehr, das ist krasser als Forellenpuff.
Schleien sind super selten, Klodeckel habe ich dort noch nie gesehen und die eingesetzten Hechte und Zander kommen mit dem Fressen gar nicht hinterher. => Totalschaden!


----------



## marcus7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das Problem ist die Verfügbarkeit: Ohne Aufwand werden große Mengen Futter gefressen - um die gleiche Menge Nährstoffe aufzunehmen müsste der Karpfen in einem nicht befütterten Gewässer doch den ganzen Tag den Grund nach Muscheln, Würmern etc absuchen, was ja auch einen höheren Energieaufwand bedeutet. Das entfällt wenn der Futterplatz immer schön voll ist.
> 
> Beim Waller ja vermutlich noch deutlicher, das Jagen von Fischen entfällt ja völlig wenn der Grund voll Futter liegt...


 

Sorry, aber man sieht echt das Du nicht viel Ahnung haben kannst laut solchen Aussagen|uhoh:.

Dein komisches Maisbeispiel hinkt ja wohl richtig. Was willst Du damit sagen? Das jemand für wenig geld Mais reinschütten kann? Danke das wusste ich auch schon das das geht. Aber bezwecken tust du damit nix (wenn Du nicht grade Amur fischen willst...).

Ich bleibe dabei! Es wäre und ist utopisch aus privaten finanziellen Mitteln eine solche menge an Ködern (Boilies!) aufzubringen um einen merklichen Einfluss auf das Wachstum der Karpfen zu haben (Hardcore-Gewässer die unter Dauerdruk stehen könnten da eine kleine Ausnahme bilden aber deren prozuentualer Anteil an der Gesamtgewässerfläche ist zu vernachlässigen!)

Carras hat es schon sehr gut ausgedrückt als er schrieb, dass wir dann ja Lauf auf lauf bekommen müssten wenn dem so wäre das die Fische so auf unsrere Köder angewiesen wären. Die Naturnahrung und ihre Masse lässt unsere Köder als Krümel erscheinen...


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ............ Nun ist das Karpfenangeln in den letzten Jahren außerordentlich populär geworden und folglich wurden und werden Karpfen stärker besetzt als frühre, mit sicher noch zunehmender Tendenz.
> Die Krux an der Sache ist, dass die Lobby der Karpfenangler eine Minderheit unter allen Anglern darstellt, aber eben sehr intensiv und oft geschlossen ihre Ziele verfolgen. Man kann das fast schon als Subkultur bezeichnen.
> Selbst die Korkposen-Regenbogenforellenangler in vielen Vereinen haben es nicht geschafft, derartig intensiv auf die Besatzpolitik einzuwirken. Und wenn, dann hat dieser Besatz bei weitem nicht diese Auswirkung auf das betreffende Gewässer.
> .
> ...


 
Hi,

das sehe ich mal gar nicht so.

Ich kann aus meiner Vereinserfahrung folgendes sagen:

Ja die Karpfenangler als solches, sind eine Minderheit.
Aber daß sie es in den Vereinen schaffen, daß Gewässer nur nach ihren Vorstellungen des "Big Fish Fangs", besetzt werden,...stimmt meiner Meinung nach, überhaupt nicht.

Die Mehrheit der Angler will, wie Du ja selbst erwähnt hast, einen gesunden Mischbestand haben. 

In meinem aktuellen Verein z.B. gibt es lediglich zwei Karpfenangler. Der Rest besteht aus den Allroundern.
Wir sind also in der Minderheit.
Wir sind noch gar nicht all zu lange in dem Verein drin, doch sieht man Anhand der Besatzstatistik,....daß der Karpfen schon immer der Fisch war,...der am meisten besetzt wurde.

Daraus kann man ganz einfach schließen,....die Allrounder fangen eben auch sehr gerne Karpfen. Hab ich weiter vorne ja auch schon mal erwähnt. 
Besatz Karpfen in 2008 waren ca. 100 Stk. raus gefangen wurde ca. 95 Stk. (in etwas so im Verhältnis). Völlig unabhängig von uns Karpfenanglern.

Zum anderen ist es doch oft auch eine Preisfrage.
Was kostet das Kilo K 3 als Besatz? 
Was kostet das Kilo fangreife Forellen? 
Was kostet das Kilo fangreife Zander? 
Was kostet das Kilo fangreife Hechte? . 
Was kostet das Kilo fangreife Schleie? 

Ich denke,..der Karpfen wird da das günstigste sein.

Also,....schiebt doch nicht immer alles auf die Karpfenangler. Ich habe das Gefühl, daß es sich manche hier, einfach ein bisschen einfach machen. Ist ja auch viel einfacher, nen Sündenbock zu benennen, als daß man Ganzheitlich eine Problemanalyse vornimmt.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei! Es wäre und ist utopisch aus privaten finanziellen Mitteln eine solche menge an Ködern (Boilies!) aufzubringen um einen merklichen Einfluss auf das Wachstum der Karpfen zu haben



Wen interessiert den das Wachstum der Karpfen?

Es geht darum das die Fische logischerweise das fressen, was am einfachsten zu bekommen ist. Die Auswirkung aufs Gewässer war das Thema des Threads, nicht wie man es schafft das der Karpfen noch 200g zulegt damit man sich auf dem neuen "Rekordgewicht" einen *********



			
				foolishfarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist tatsächlich ein Problem. Ich kenne da selbst einen gewissen Karpfenangler (Inhaber einer Bait-Firma) der mir gegenüber versicherte pro Jahr etwa 1000kg Material in Form von Partikeln (Mais und Hanf) und etwa 500kg Material in Form von Pellets und Boilies in seine Angelgewässer (3 Seen insgesamt) einzubringen. Der ist sicherlich ein extremer Extremfall, keine Frage, zeigt aber dennoch, dass Eutrophierung durch Angler mengenmäßig absolut berücksichtigt werden muss.
> Und dabei ist völlig egal ob das Futter gefressen wird, verfault oder schnell oder langsam von Fischen verdaut wird. Der zusätzliche Nährstoffeintrag ist da (wie auch übrigens beim Besatz), denn die Nährstoffe bleiben im Gewässer - genau das ist Eutrophierung!
> Die einzige Möglichkeit dem entgegen zu wirken, ist die Entnahme von Biomasse (z.B. in Form von Fisch).



Es sind einfach mehr Nährstoffe im Wasser, was eben das Gleichgewicht verlagert. Nicht mehr, aber eben auch nicht weniger.

Das massive Füttern von Enten gerade in kleinen Gewässern stellt ein Problem dar, weil die Viecher alles vollsch***en. Soweit sind wir uns einig? Wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zum massiven Füttern von Karpfen? #c

An Gewässern die nicht befüttert werden ist der Bestand an Enten deutlich kleiner, die anderen fliegen weg weil es eben nicht so viel leicht verfügbare Nahrung gibt. Der Karpfen kann nicht weg, muss er aber zum Glück auch nicht, weil er ja immer schön weiter gefüttert wird.

Es hat ja keiner was gegen einen Mischbestand im Teich, der auch Karpfen beinhaltet. Es ist halt nur oft so das Karpfen einen deutlich überwiegenden Teil des Gesamtbestandes ausmachen - mit den hier ja mehrfach beschriebenen Folgen. Die kann eigentlich fats jeder erkennen, nur manche wollen nicht....

Leider ist es ja durchaus gängige Praxis, das Karpfenangler sich Ihren "Besatz" aus anderen Gewässern selbst "mitbringen" - und bitte sag nicht das es anders wäre, hier bei uns in der Gegend sieht man das leider oft genug.


----------



## marcus7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ja, ich.


 

hier schau mal. Dich hat es scheinbar interessiert


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@Carras
Öhm ich unterstelle jetzt mal das auch ein Karpfenangler hin und wieder mal eine Matchrute rauslegt und das auch ein Raubfischangler ab und an mal mit der Feederrute los zieht. Das Krasse Bild des extrem Specimen Anglers ist mir bisher noch nicht unter gekommen.

In meinem Verein gibt es auch keine "extrem Karpfenangler" sondern fast ausschließlich extrem - Friedfischangler. 
Grundverhalten her ist aber wohl ähnlich.

Die Leute kommen mit einem Wagen voll mit Tackle angefahren und klappen da erstmal ihre Sitzkiepe auf.
Dann wird erstmal mit der Armbrust (Futterschleuder kann man das nicht mehr nennen) 2-3 Kg Rotbrauner Teig ins Wasser geschossen (keine Übertreibung das ist die echte Futtermenge).
Jetzt wird eine Rute mit Boilie Montiert und auf den Futterplatz geworfen..direkt im Anschluss werden zwei Ladungen derselben Boilies hinterhergeballert (vielleicht so 200gramm).
Dann kommt die lange Matchrute mit Mais auch auf den Plaz gefolgt von einer weiteren Ladung Mais (auch wieder so 100g) um den Schwimmer rum.
Im weiteren Laufe des Angeltages wird diese Futterprozedur immer wieder widerholt wobei dann allerdings keine Boilies sondern nur noch Teig und Mais gefüttert werden.

Wer jetzt denkt das ist ein Einzelfall der irrt. 90% der Vereinsmitglieder angeln auf diese Weise und kein einziger entnimmt auch nur einen der Fische die er fängt...trotzdem wird mindestens jedes zweite Jahr Karpfen besetzt.

Das durch diese Futterorgien und den stetigen Besatz ohne Entnahme das Gewässer unangetastet bleibt das glaubt doch im ernst keiner.


----------



## marcus7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Alzheimer lässt grüßen


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Carras
> 
> 
> ............
> ...


 
Siehst Du,

Es sind also nicht ausschließlich die bösen Specimen Karpfenangler, die sich so verhalten, sondern auch die (ich nenn sie jetzt mal) Allroundangler.
Das sehen aber einige Themenschreiber anders. 
Wenn man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht........sag ich da nur.
Bei manchen hab ich das Gefühl, daß es eben einfacher ist, erst mal DEN Karpfenangler an den Pranger zu stellen. Weil er ist ja derjenige welcher, wie sein Name schon sagt, auf Karpfen angelt. Und da liegt es einfach nahe, ihm die Schuld zuzuweißen, bevor man auch mal vor der eigenen Türe anfängt zu kehren.

Daher ja auch meine Anliegen, das Thema gesamtheitlich anzugehen und nicht nur auf DEN Karpfenanlger zu beschränken.

Der Karpfen ist und bleibt eben für viele "normale" Angler (Vereine) ein relativ einfach zu fangender Speisefisch, der im Besatz nicht teuer ist. Was liegt also näher, diese Fischart immer wieder nachzubesetzen.



Gruß

Carras


----------



## Wallerschreck (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Carras schrieb:


> Der Karpfen ist und bleibt eben für viele "normale" Angler (Vereine) ein relativ einfach zu fangender Speisefisch, der im Besatz nicht teuer ist. Was liegt also näher, diese Fischart immer wieder nachzubesetzen.



Wenns denn bei dem Speisefisch bleiben würde hätte keiner ein Problem denn dann würden die Großkarpfen (um die es hier ja geht) recht schnell entnommen werden und die gesamte Biomasse würde relativ konstant bleiben.

Der "Karpfenangler" (als Archetyp gesehen) der hier mehrheitlich angesprochen wird ist aber niemand der den Karpfen als Speisefisch sieht sondern diesen im Gewässer belässt.

Trotzdem wird dem Gewässer futter zugeführt und für weiteren Besatz gesorgt und das ist ja der eigentliche Trigger der die Spirale des Gewässerverfalls aufrecht erhält.


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wenns denn bei dem Speisefisch bleiben würde hätte keiner ein Problem denn dann würden die Großkarpfen (um die es hier ja geht) recht schnell entnommen werden und die gesamte Biomasse würde relativ konstant bleiben.
> 
> Der "Karpfenangler" (als Archetyp gesehen) der hier mehrheitlich angesprochen wird ist aber niemand der den Karpfen als Speisefisch sieht sondern diesen im Gewässer belässt.
> 
> Trotzdem wird dem Gewässer futter zugeführt und für weiteren Besatz gesorgt und das ist ja der eigentliche Trigger der die Spirale des Gewässerverfalls aufrecht erhält.


 
Hi,

beim Besatz von Karpfen reden wir von K3 o.ä.
Und diese Fische, sind meiner Meinung nach relativ einfach zu fangen. Die gehen ja fast auf alles was ins Wasser fällt.

Bei den größeren Fischen ist es nicht mehr ganz so einfach.
Meist gibt es im Gewässer viel weniger davon und sie lassen sich auch nicht so einfach überlisten. Daher kommt es auch nicht sooo häufig vor, daß die großen Exemplare gelandet werden.

Wie schon öfters erwähnt, geht es um die Großkarpfen. Diese sind aber nicht die einzigen Karpfen im Gewässer....normal gibt es zusätzlich immer noch viel mehr kleiner Karpfen mit drin.
Und genau da sind wir wieder beim Thema,....die Mischung machts.
Zu viel von allem,....war noch nie gut.

Gruß


Carras


----------



## j4ni (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Herrlich nur 5 Seiten und trotzdem fangen wir an die Argumente von Seite 1+2 noch einmal aufzuwärmen...Ist die Diskussion nun zu akademisch oder zu wenig hetzerisch? Wenn wir die ganze die Karpfenanlger sind an allem Schuld Nummer aus der Diskussion raus bekommen könnten, dann wäre es eine wirklich sinnige und gewinnbringende Unterhaltung, so ist es allerdings in weiten Zügen eher lächerlich!
Ach die Karpfenangleriluminaten...jeder von uns hat wohl ein Bild des typischen Karpfenanglers im Kopf. Aber psst ganz am Rande und unter uns: Es gibt kein allgemein gültiges Bild von irgendwas. Wohl aber gibt es Stereotypen und Feindbilder. Gilt im übrigen für fast alles im Leben.
 Hier im Thread haben die Karpfenangler die folgenden Fähigkeiten:
- genug Zeit und Geld um regelmäßig 100 Kilo Futter ins Wasser einzubringen
 - Oder sind wenigstens clever genug Hartmais zunehmen
 - Sind in der Lage regelmäßig 100 kg Mais zuzubereiten
 - gehen zu Vereinsitzungen in so großer Zahl, dass Sie Einfluss haben
 - Bestimmen dann was besetzt wird und wie viel
 - haben einen kraftvolle Lobby
 - beeinflussen den DAV in kleinen Berliner Teichen seit Jahren keinen einzigen Raubfisch zu besetzen
 - Mittlerweile habe die Karpfenangler es geschafft, dass es quasi in fast jedem Gewässer von Großkarpfen wimmelt!
 - Karpfenangler haben es geschaft, dass Fische die man im Supermarkt oder beim Züchter kauft quasi giftig sind. Noch sind es die Fische nicht mehr sobald man sie in unserer super sauberen kaum mit Antibiotika, Antibabypillen, etcpp verseuchten Gewässer einsetzt, [dann verlieren sie zum Glück automatisch diese Eigenschaften, weil es ja ein Fisch aus der Natur ist!].  
 - Wir Karpfenangler arbeiten aber weiter daran, durch giftgrüne Boilies auch den letzten Fisch ungenießbar zu machen!
 - Daher ist es besser wenn man große, alte Fische aus solch "naturbelassenen Gewässern" isst, die werden mit der Zeit "besser", kennt man ja schließlich auch vom Wein!
 - quasi ständig werden Großkarpfen in aller Öffentlichkeit umgesetzt
 - denn ganzen Rest spare ich mir mal....


 Kann es vielleicht sein, dass ihr gar nicht die Karpfenangler meint, sondern eigentlich ALLE anderen ausser euch? Neeeiiiin, oder? Ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass die Karpfenangler auf der JHV den Besatz festlegen und dann tonnenweise K1-3 setzen, damit sie möglichst einfach möglich viele kleine leckere Karpfen fangen können, liegt ja in der Natur dieser sinngemäßes Zitat "sog. Sportfischer, die beim Warten auf den 40er gerne viele kleine fangen um die Wartezeit zu versüßen" Die K3 die dann mit Hilfen von viel Futter ganz schwer zu fangen sind werden dann natürlich nicht entnommen sondern umgesetzt, als Haustier betrachtet und gemästet und dann wieder zurück gesetzt...

 Naja, viel Erfolg noch, erschreckend im übrigen, dass fast jeder hier Gewässerwart ist (oder zumindest angehender), weiß wer bestimmt was besetzt wird, was auf den JHVs so passiert und ist auch so oft am Wasser, dass er (oder sie) den genauen Überblick hat was an allen oder zumindest den meisten Vereinsgewässern passiert...komischerweise will bei uns keiner den Gewässerwart machen, was besetzt wird bestimmt immer noch die grauhaarige Prominenz, die nur zum Seniorenangeln und eben zur JHV kommen und ansonsten nie am Wasser sind und am Wasser habe ich zumindest bei uns außer am Sonntag Nachmittag noch nie Platzprobleme gehabt...komisch, wirlich komisch

@Andreas: Ich weiß die Frage wird kommen! Aber du hast Recht und ich lass es ab jetzt...

so long


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Carras
> .................
> 
> Wer jetzt denkt das ist ein Einzelfall der irrt. 90% der Vereinsmitglieder angeln auf diese Weise und kein einziger entnimmt auch nur einen der Fische die er fängt...trotzdem wird mindestens jedes zweite Jahr Karpfen besetzt.
> ...


 
fällt mir noch was ein:

Was ist schlimmer?

Ein Verein mit z.B: 100 Leuten.

Davon sind 90 Stk. die Allround(friedfisch)angler die Du erwähnst.
Von den 90 Leuten aggieren alle so wie Du beschrieben hast...massiv füttern, fangen, releasen.

Wenn die restl. 10 Leute Raubfischangler sind, haben die ja nichts damit zu tun. Zumindest nicht maßgeblich ..... oder evtl. doch auch ein wenig? Weil die Angeln ja auch nicht zu 100 % auf Hecht & co.

Gehen wir davon aus, daß unter den 90 Anglern ca. 10 Specimen Karpfenangler sind, aber nicht jeder dieser Angler, Fütterorgien vollführt.

Dann hat der Verein wohl eher ein Problem mit den allg. Friedfischanglern, ...als ein Problem mit den Specimens oder?

Gruß

Carras


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



j4ni schrieb:


> - genug Zeit und Geld um regelmäßig 100 Kilo Futter ins Wasser einzubringen
> von 100 kilo hat hier denke ich keiner geredet, aber ich glaube das karpfenangler die einzigen sind, von denen ich regelmäßiglese, dass schon 2-3 WOCHEN vor dem eigentlichen angeln regelmäßig gefüttert wird.
> 
> - Oder sind wenigstens clever genug Hartmais zunehmen
> ...


 
ich denke niemand hier will dich als karpfenangeler angreifen! man sollte sich nur mal gedanken über gewisse dinge machen  zb über die fütterungsstrategie. ja mit weniger futter fängt man auch seltener, aber ist es nicht gerade diese schwierigkeit die fische zu überlisten, die die meisten von euch zu dem hobby gebracht hat?
ja es ist natürlich ein erhebendes erlebnis einen 30, 35, 40pfd karpfen in den arme zu halten und da man so lang dran gearbeitet hat hat man schon eine gewisse beziehung zu dem tier usw, aber haben andere tiere nicht das gleiche, wenn nicht sogar mehr recht in unsere gewässern zu leben?

grüße, david


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Nur mal so weil ich es grade heute in einem anderen Thread lese, in dem ein Anfänger mal einen Karpfen fangen möchte. Die Anweisungen werden recht schnell konkret und zeigen, das die Futtermengen über die wir reden scheinbar nicht nur beim Nicht-Karpfenangler so groß eingeschätzt werden, sondern wohl entgegen der Darstellung einiger schon recht groß sind:



colognecarp schrieb:


> überleg dir das wirklich nochmal ob du direkt ins karpfenangeln einsteigen willst. ein guter karpfenangler braucht jahre um auch ein guter karpfenangler zu sein.
> 
> ...
> 
> wenn du es richtig machen willst bau deinen futterplatz über einen längern zeitraum auf, 4 bis 7 tage. von vorteil ist es auch wenn du noch partikel bei fütterst, am besten hartmais,hanf,weizen etz. gibt es auch sehr günstig zb. in einem reifeisenmarkt.





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was für Mengen sollte man da denn füttern? Mehr Partikel oder Boilies?





colognecarp schrieb:


> um boilies zu sparen erst einmal mehr partikel, wenn du regelmäsig fütterst also über eine woche um den futterplatz zu halten und du dir sicher bist das fisch am platz ist und die auch deine boilies angenommen haben kannst du komplet mit boilies füttern, boilies sind ein sehr selektiver köder für karpfen und locken nicht so viel kleinfieh an den platz.am anfang des futterplatzaufbaus kannst du ruig etwas mehr füttern 2 bis 3 kg partikel und dann boilies dazu (kommt auf die größe des sees und den bestand an), wenn es dann richtung turn geht setz das futter etwas runter, und fütter wenn du am wasser bist in 24 stunden 2 x kleinere portionen und bei fisch eine kleinere menge nach



Also ~3kg am Tag, eine Woche lang, das sind ~20kg Futter als Empfehlung für einen Angelanfänger ohne zu wissen was für ein Gewässer oder Fischbestand. Wenn man den Futterplatz halten möchte danach auch weniger oder nur noch Boilies... Aha.
*
Ich will ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen das der Tipgeber damit nicht an den Pranger gestellt werden soll, das sind Ratschläge wie man sie oft hört und die allgemein Anwendung finden!
*
Aber ich finde die Futtermenge dennoch kritisch, bezogen auf die Auswirkung auf das Gewässer. Mir geht es nur darum, das hier so getan wird als würden Karpenangler ja kaum füttern... Und wenn mir ein Karpfenangler sagt das er von den Umsetzpraktiken einiger (weniger?) Karpfenangler noch nichts gehört hat, die eben gerne Großkarpfen in Ihrem Vereinsgewässer wollen, kann ich kaum lachen so plump ist das.


----------



## luecke3.0 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@SchleienStefan

J4ni hat es in einem seiner Beiträge sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht:


> Im Prinzip fühle ich mich nicht angegriffen und hoffe du bist es auch nicht, es ging eh nicht um deinen Post an sich sondern viel mehr darum, dass es mal wieder heißt die Karpfenangler sind an allem Schuld und das nicht nur in dem Thread sondern auch parallel in vielen anderen Beiträgen aktuell im AB. Das führt dann wiederum dazu, dass die User, die Tatsächlich Ahnung von der Materie haben sich kaum noch äußern hier im AB was weiter dazu führt, dass sich die Horden von "Huntern" nun erkoren fühlen ihr im Inet angelesenes und mal gehörtes Wissen zum besten zu geben, was dann schließlich dazu führt, dass der Karpfenangelbereich vollkommen "verbuttet" und ungefähr noch das Niveau des anglerischen Pendants zur Bild hat. Ich weiß: Tu was dagegen, blahblahblah...hatten wir alles schon und gehört hier auch nicht wirklich hin!



Ein "guter" (was immer das heißen soll) Karpfenangler würde niemals sowas empfehlen wenn er das Gewässer nichtmal kennt!
Ich habe schonmal über das "Niveau" bzw. die "Qualität" der Beiträge in der AB Karpfenecke geschrieben, wer glaubt das das die Vorgehensweise eines "modernen Karpfenanglers" wiederspiegelt der liegt falsch!!! Ich habe mir ordentlich "Schelten" eingehandelt weil ich am Niveau gemäkelt habe...|rolleyes -> "Der Wirt ist komischerwiese immer der letzte der merkt das seine Kneipe nicht läuft" 
Nur wenn die Leute mit der entsprechenden Kompetenz, die "Aufklärung" leisten könnten durch Themen wie dieses "vergrault" werden ist es kein wunder das solche "Tips" wie von dir zitiert durchs AB gehen.#d

Ich angele schon lange nach dem Motto i.dR. ist weniger mehr und dafür gezielt und mit Qualität! Der Erfolg gibt mir recht...|supergri
Einige haben es halt noch nicht verstanden, nur wenn´s ihnen auch keiner erklärt...|rolleyes
Karpfenangeln ist nunmal i.d.R. um einiges Komplexer als andere Angelarten, folgedessen werden auch mehr Fehler gemacht und es gibt viel mehr Myhten, Gerüchte und wie man das sonst noch nennen will die einfach nicht stimmen! Karpfen muss man sich "erarbeiten" und dazu gehört auch eine genaue Gewässerkenntnis nur einige sind halt faul, sparen sich das "Lokation checken" und werfen planlos ihre Ruten ins Wasser nach dem Motto das Futter wirds schon richten...|rolleyes
Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab...

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Carras (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nur mal so weil ich es grade heute in einem anderen Thread lese, in dem ein Anfänger mal einen Karpfen fangen möchte. Die Anweisungen werden recht schnell konkret und zeigen, das die Futtermengen über die wir reden scheinbar nicht nur beim Nicht-Karpfenangler so groß eingeschätzt werden, sondern wohl entgegen der Darstellung einiger schon recht groß sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
|supergri

Wusst doch was Du vor hast !

Ich hab Deine Fragestellung im anderen Thread beobachtet und überlegt, ob ich dazu auch gleich was schreiben soll.  Habs aber gelassen.....


Lücke hat hier in einem Punkt recht,.....ich hab es an anderen Stellen auch schon beschrieben.

Das AB, und vor allem die Karpfenecke hier, wird meist von Anfängern und den so genannten "Junghuntern" besucht.
Warum wohl? Weil hier nur sehr wenige, echte Wissensträger unterwegs sind. Da können "Möchtegerns" viel besser irgendwas empfehlen, was sie mal irgendwo gehört oder halblebig aufgeschnappt haben und ohne dabei von anderen verbessert zu werden. Na Besser kann man sich nicht als echten "Carphunter" darstellen. (Wie ich diese Wort hasse :r) Und im Inet leben eben viele davon. Hier kann ich viel erzählen, so lange kein anderer kommt der es wirklich (besser) weiß,....bin ich der Held !
Selbst die Wissenträger werden dann von diesen "Helden" blöd angemacht.  Naja,... und die Jungs ziehen dann eben einfach ab,...weil sie sich das nicht mehr geben müssen. Sie wissen ja wie das meiste zusammenhängt,.... wenn andere das nicht war haben wollen,......jeder wie er will.

Ich lese es hier immer wieder mit entsetzen.  Anfänger,...sind nur darauf aus,..30er, 40er oder besser noch 50er zu fangen. Das ganze möglichst schnell und am besten im Nachbarsee.#q 
Ich kenne Leute die seit mehr als 20 Jahren auf Karpfen angeln und z.B. erst letztes Jahr die 40 pfd. Marke geknackt haben. Ich selbst hab noch keinen 40er gefangen,....obwohl ich auch schon seit über 20 Jahren angle. Zwar nicht so intensiv wie viele andere, aber egal....


Ich sehe es auch nicht als richtig an,...pauschal mal 7 Tage anfüttern mit mehr als 20 kg Futter, zu empfehlen.
Aber,... der Beitragsverfasser hat es auch erwähnt: Es hängt vom Gewässer und vom Bestand mit ab!  Also bitte nicht einfach überlesen.

Im Netz hier ist es leider normal und auch fast nicht anders machbar, über Ferndiagnose  eine Empfehlungen abzugeben.
Zu sicherlich 90 %, oder mehr, kennt der jeweilige "Empfehler" aber die genauen Umstände nicht. Das ist in so einem Forum aber gang und gebe, sonst könnte man die Foren nämlich auch gleich schließen. Alles sind Tipps, die aber nicht zu 100 % umgesetzt werden müssen / können.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## j4ni (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Das Update vorne weg: @ Carras und Lücke: Danke, gute Beiträge! Sehe ich genauso und ich habe meine Schlüsse nun gezogen...


 Moin,
da es ja mich direkt betrifft antworte ich doch noch einmal (im übrigen mein vorletzte Post):
Bevor ich zu einigen Highlights komme werde ich mich doch noch einmal wiederholen:
Also ich fühle mich weder als "Karpfenang(e)ler" noch angegriffen von irgendwas was in einem Internetforum steht, aus dem Alter bin ich raus. 
Ich bin mit der Thematik oder Problematik des Großkarpfen um das es in der Ursprungsphase ging durchaus vertraut und sehr interessiert und auch aufgeschlossen. Wenn auch nur im minimalen Ansatz findet auch hier in der "Scene" ein umdenken statt bzw. es wird überhaupt erst dahin gehend nachgedacht, aber aus anderen Motiven wie hier. Ich bin mit dem was FF hier zu dieser Thematik schreibt auch weitestgehend d'accord und kenne einige der geposteten Publikationen. Tut mir Leid wenn ich sagen muss, dass ich denke, dass ich damit zu der Minderheit dahingehend gehöre hier in der Diskussion. Und es soll sich bitte keiner angesprochen fühlen, dich habe ich bestimmt nicht gemeint! Ich finde beim Thema Großkarpfen (oder auch Besatz, sowie auch vielen anderen Dingen am Wasser und in der echten Welt) einen Dialog untereinander, also der verschiedenen Spezialisten durchaus sinnvoll. Aber nur wenn es denn unter den richtigen Umständen geschieht, sprich nicht im Internet wo jeder nochmal eben schnell sagen muss, dass der Andere a) unrecht hat, b) Schuld ist und c) eh keine Ahnung hat! Das ist dann, in meinen Augen, der einzig zukunftsweisende Weg - und das nicht nur fürs "Karpfenangler", "Kochtopfangler" oder "Hechtangler", jede Gruppe für sich ja eigentlich auch Specimen Hunter...
 Eine solche Diskussion kann aber nicht früchtetragend sein, wenn sie, wie hier geschehen, zum einen zerpflückt und mit anderen (Vorurteilen und, entschuldigt bitte meine Klatschianisch, idiotischem Bullshit) durchmischt wird und zum anderen durch Vorurteile, Halbwissen und mal gehörtem basiert bzw. auf einem Bild von einer Gruppe, das so nicht im Ansatz auf die meisten dieser so Betitelten zutrifft.  
 Ich denke, das hier, wie es eigentlich bei jeder halbwegs wissenschaftlichen Arbeit üblich ist, eine genauere Definition der Debatte gut tun würde. Was ist ein Großkarpfen und was ein Karpfenangler? Um nur zwei der behandelten "Dinge" zu benennen.
 Ich fühle mich also keineswegs angegriffen oder versuche mich zu verteidigen (Ja, ja, getroffene Hunde bellen, blabla...), genauso wenig wie ich mit meinen Nachfragen zu dem von FF geposteten Foto irgendwas leugnen oder gar beweisen wollte. Ich wollte lediglich meinen persönlichen Wissensstand erweitern, da ich dachte evtl. gibt es ja Untersuchungen oder Merkmale zu Frasspuren. Und meine Beobachtungen dahingehend darlegen. Wer weiß vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere etwas damit anfangen, dafür war das Forum ja mal da.
 Ich bin aber sehr wohl, mh "sauer" oder "enttäuscht" geht eigentlich zu weit auch wenn es den Kern der Dinge trifft und zwar deswegen weil wieder einmal eine sinnige und interessante Diskussion nach ein paar Posts das leider übliche Ende gefunden hat. Naja noch kein Ende, aber im künstlichen Koma liegt der Thread schon...Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach sauer auf mich, weil ich mich auf das Thema, oder viel mehr die Debatte eingelassen habe, obwohl ich wusste wie es endet und was für Argumente kommen würden. Ich will gar nicht abstreiten, dass das auch mitreinspielt also eher AB-Frust, als angegriffen sein, aber um meiner Signatur die Ehre zu erweisen hat auch das bald ein Ende, denn es ist erst der Anfang des "Sommerlochs"...egal der "guten alten Zeit" nachzuweinen gehört hier nicht hin...


 Ich habe keine jetzt keine Lust alles zu zerpflücken, daher nur ein paar Highlights. Im übrigen danke für die Antworten - falls es nicht aufgefallen sein sollte, so spricht das sehr für das Bild vom "Karpfenangler" was hier an Board vorherrscht, aber die von mir aufgezählten Fähigkeiten waren bewusst überspitzt formuliert:
 Zu David:
 Stichwort 100 kg Boilies hat keiner gesagt: Ich will dich ja nicht mit Gewäsch von vor ein/zwei Seiten langweilen, aber 





Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich kenne persönlich einige Angler,die 10 Tage lang vor einem Ansitz so acht bis zehn Kilo Boilies anfüttern.
> Das macht mal eben so 100 kg Proteinbomben pro Angler und
> Ansitz!?!


 Nur ein Beispiel, in vielen anderen Beiträgen wird keine Mengenangabe gemacht (außer das von Paddy als extrem Beispiel gekennzeichnete Beispiel) sondern viel mehr von "unmengen" oder "viel" bzw "zu viel" nicht näher definiertes Futte gesprochen.


"da hast du bestimmt recht. karpfenangeler sind eine minderheit und die besatzpolitik richtet sich meist an den allrounder und am preis." - So, siehste wohl, mein Reden...


"und um GROßKarpfen gehts nunmal hier im thread." - Nein, zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon lange, lange nicht mehr....auch wenn's schade ist.


Stichwort Lobby - "auf jeden fall! und sind dazu noch bereit viel geld in ihr hobby zu stecken, sieht man schon allein an der tatsache, dass in jedem angelgeschäft die karpfen-ecke langsam wächst und wächst"
 Äh ja, wie jetzt? Der Zusammenhang zwischen einer "Karpfen-ecke", der Kaufkraft und einer Lobby oder Lobbyismus erschließt sich mir nicht auf den ersten Blick. Man mag zwar meinen das hier ein eminenter Zusammenhang bestehen mag, aber den würde ich doch gerne dargelegt sehen!
 Was "die Karpfenangler" die ich kenne noch viel mehr als Geld in ihr Hobby stecken ist im übrigen Zeit und Engagement! Und damit meine ich nicht reine Angel- oder Angelvorbereitungszeit...aber egal führt nun doch sehr weit weg vom Großkarpfen und auch der "Naturdebatte"


wimmelt ist ein sehr relativer begriff, aber ich glaube sie haben einen nicht unerheblichen teil dazu beigetragen, dass es in vielen gewässern einen überproportional großen bestand an großKarpfen gibt.  
 Wimmeln, Großkarpfen und großer Bestand sind auch nur leere Hüllen, die noch mit einer Definition gefüllt werden müsten, ich kenne kein (!) Gewässer in Deutschland in dem es von Großkarpfen wimmelt, im Kellypuff soll es ja schließlich ein Fischsterben gegeben haben 
und diese schaden nunmal dem gewässer. Ob das nun so pauschal richtig ist, war ja eben der Ursprung dieser Debatte
ich glaub keiner hat behauptet, dass karpfenangler sich an fischzuchtteiche schleichen und diese mit ihrem radioakiven müll oä verseuchen
 Stimmt! Von radioaktivität war nicht die Rede, bei mir aber auch nicht...





ulfster schrieb:


> da es zum thema passt... der letzte ~50er karpfen den ich entnommen habe, hatte eine fast leuchtend neongrüne flüssigkeit im darm. nein es war nicht die galle!
> ich glaube kaum, dass das was er da gefressen hat dem natürlichen nahrungsangebot im see entsprach... oder irre ich mich da? ich tippe mal auf extrem neongrüne boilies...


 

hmmm also großKarpfen aus gewässern, die noch nicht nach ekelbrühe aussehen sind durchaus gut essbar! das sie mit der zeit besser werden hat niemand behauptet, (doch, ging aber um Chemie und co, egal...aneinander vorbei gestritten) nur dass man sie sehr wohl verwerten kann und deswegen ein hauptargument des c&r vom großKarpfen fehlt.  
Das man, und auch wie man große Karpfen verwerten kann ist "in der Scene" denke ich besser bekannt als unter den "Normalanglern". Und das Argument "Ich kenn kein Rezept, also Tschüss" ist mir noch nicht untergekommen...

"man sollte sich nur mal gedanken über gewisse dinge machen   zb über die fütterungsstrategie."
Sorry, aber das ist das Thema mit dem sich die allermeisten Karpfenangler ausgiebig beschäftigen und wenn das auch nicht auf die Internethunter oder die aktuelle Generation AB-Karpfenangler zutreffen mag, so ist es doch die einfachste Art und Weise einen  "Karpfenangler" oder Specimenhunter zu beleidigen: Werfe ihm vor sich nicht mit seiner Angelei zu beschäftigen, wenn er danach noch mit dir redet, dann ist es kein "richtiger" Specimenhunter...Meine Futterstrategie, zumindest in Deutschland, ist übrigens in 98,5% der Fälle: Location, eine Hand voll kleiner Boilies und Partikel - that's it.
"Ja mit weniger futter fängt man auch seltener," - Unfug!
"aber haben andere tiere nicht das gleiche, wenn nicht sogar mehr recht in unsere gewässern zu leben?" Streitet denke ich keiner ab...wobei ich denke an dem "wenn nicht sogar mehr" würden wir viel zu weit in die Tiefen der Philosophie eintauchen, als das wir dort innerhalb der nächsten Jahre wieder heraus kommen würden!



So, Sorry musste ich irgendwie noch loswerden! Hoffe es stört dich nicht persönlich, denn so war es nicht gemeint.




Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> *
> Ich will ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen das der Tipgeber damit nicht an den Pranger gestellt werden soll, das sind Ratschläge wie man sie oft hört und die allgemein Anwendung finden!*


 *Ja stimmt, diese Ratschläge findet man aber vor allem im AB! *In den "Fachforen" irgendwie nicht so oft. Ob und von wem dann diese "Taktik" angewendet wird ist noch wieder ein anderes Thema...





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und wenn mir ein Karpfenangler sagt das er von den Umsetzpraktiken einiger (weniger?) Karpfenangler noch nichts gehört hat, die eben gerne Großkarpfen in Ihrem Vereinsgewässer wollen, kann ich kaum lachen so plump ist das.


 Das habe ich durchaus, ich kenne sogar einige "Umsetzer". Ist auch ein "brandheisses" aktuelles Thema "in der Scene" Zu behaupten, dass die Regelmäßig geschehen würde, das dies auch nur im Ansatz geduldet wird oder, dass dies alle machen und gut heißen ist mehr als beleidigend!


Naja das war's dann von mir #h Bis zum letzten Mal...Macht's gut und vorallem VIEL SPASS AM WASSER...ansonsten macht es keinen Sinn!


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @SchleienStefan
> 
> J4ni hat es in einem seiner Beiträge sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht:
> 
> ...


100%tige Zustimmung, das AB Karpfenforum repräsentiert ganz sicher nicht die Karpfenszene in Deutschland, sondern ist mehr oder minder eine Begleiterscheinung des kommerziellen Trends "Karpfenangeln".
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> 100%tige Zustimmung, das AB Karpfenforum repräsentiert ganz sicher nicht die Karpfenszene in Deutschland, sondern ist mehr oder minder eine Begleiterscheinung des kommerziellen Trends "Karpfenangeln".
> Greetz Reiner#h



Ganz genau. Und das ist auch so gewollt. Es gibt ausreichend Spezialforen, wo die Karpfenspezies selbst selektiert unter sich sind.
Wir sind in sämtlichen Unterforen für die breite Masse der Angler da. Für den Anfänger, wie auch den hochspezialisierten, wenn dieser nur will.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@_j4ni

Danke erst mal für Dienen sehr informativen Beitrag!

_


j4ni schrieb:


> Das habe ich durchaus, ich kenne sogar einige "Umsetzer". Ist auch ein "brandheisses" aktuelles Thema "in der Scene" Zu behaupten, dass die Regelmäßig geschehen würde, das dies auch nur im Ansatz geduldet wird oder, dass dies alle machen und gut heißen ist mehr als beleidigend!



Ich habe nie gesagt das es alle machen, aber das es stattfindet ist Dir ja offensichtlich auch bekannt. Ich kenne auch Gewässer an denen es deshalb richtig Ärger und jetzt keine Gastkarten mehr gibt, leider. Auch hier nur weil es wieder mal ein paar schwarze Schafe übertrieben haben.
_
Ich habe diese Praktik auch nur erwähnt weil ich es seltsam finde, vom Umsetzen großer Hechte, Zander, Aale, Brassen, Rotfedern etc habe noch nie was gehört, nur bei Welsen scheint das auch vorzukommen. 

Ob das AB-Karpfenforum die "Echten Carphunter" wiederspiegelt kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich weiss nur das sich hier eben viele Leute ihre Anregungen holen, die garnicht in den Spezial-Foren angemeldet sind. Ich kann es nur mit dem Raubfisch-Bereich vergleichen, wo ich mich etwas besser auskenne: Wenn da jemand mit Mono-Vorfach auf Hecht geht kommen die Hinweise der etwas erfahreneren Angler das dies nicht gut ist, auch wenn 5 "Anfänger" sagen das sie noch keine Probleme hatten. Warum keiner der erfahrenen Karpfenangler was dagegen hat (oder zumindest entsprechend posted) wenn Futterorgien empfohlen werden kann ich dann nicht verstehen, es schädigt ja das Gewässer in dem auch ihr angeln wollt. Oder?

_


j4ni schrieb:


> Naja das war's dann von mir #h Bis zum letzten Mal...Macht's gut und vorallem VIEL SPASS AM WASSER...ansonsten macht es keinen Sinn!



Den Spaß am Wasser wünsche ich uns allen (egal wer wie auf was angelt), deswegen sind wir ja hier... #6


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Nabend Ralf


> Ganz genau. Und das ist auch so gewollt.


 
Dann sollte aber auch "Masse statt Klasse" auf dem Werbebanner des AB stehen.
Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen warum eurerseits ein Abdriften in die  fachliche Zweitklassigkeit befürwortet wird.


----------



## luecke3.0 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Ralf
> 
> 
> Dann sollte aber auch "Masse statt Klasse" auf dem Werbebanner des AB stehen.
> Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen warum eurerseits ein Abdriften in die  fachliche Zweitklassigkeit befürwortet wird.



Das kann ich allerdings auch nicht verstehen...|kopfkrat Dann könnte man ja gleich ein großes "Lexikon" mit allen Schlagwörtern online stellen und fertig. Aber egal....


Ich wollte nochmal auf´s eigentliche Thema zurückkommen, mal ganz abgesehen von dem ganzen "Belastungs-Blabla" machen doch große Fische ein Gewässer doch erst attraktiv für einen Angler, oder liege ich da falsch!? Jeder Angler möchte die Chance auf "den Fisch seines Lebens" haben, wer was anderes behauptet der lügt!|supergri
Ein Gewässer in dem nur 50er Hechte, 50er Aale, 6Pfündige Karpfen und 15cm Rotaugen drin sind ja wohl alles andere als "gute Vorraussetzungen" für jeden ANgler der sein Hobby mit einem minimum an Ehrgeiz betreibt.
Wie ich hier überall lese sind ja wohl angeblich alle großen Fische nicht wirklich nützlich aber geben sie einem Gewässer wenigsten "Charakter", "da sind dicke Hechte von über nem Meter drin!", "Da gibts einen riesen Karpfen, den hab ich schon beim sonnen beobachtet", "Klodeckelgroße Brassen", "Ein Wels hat mir die Spinnrute zerbrochen!"...Das sind doch die Sprüche die bei jedem ANgler den "Jagdinstinkt" wecken.
Von der Seite wurde das noch überhaupt nicht betrachtet und ich behaupte weiterhin ein paar große Fische schadem keinem Gewässer und da könnt ihr mich auch ruhig "beratungsresistent" nennen!
Wo soll das denn noch hinführen, das demnächst noch die Fischgröße noch in eine EU-Norm fällt...|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Dart (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir sind in sämtlichen Unterforen für die breite Masse der Angler da. Für den Anfänger, wie auch den hochspezialisierten, wenn dieser nur will.


Finde ich auch völlig ok.
Das sollte halt auch nur ein Gedankenanstoß an diejenigen sein...die das AB-Karpfenforum, in seinem Anspruch, überfordern wollen.
Das spiegelt sich ja in etlichen anderen Foren wieder (sicherlich nicht in Allen)
Am Ball bleiben, und Grundwissen vermitteln...ansonsten Spezialforen...oder besser, ich engagiere mich noch an der Basis (auch mit Schmerzpotenzial) oder gebe auf.
Beispiele gibt es genügend.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Servus,

(komme gerade vom Fischen rein - nee, nicht mit der Angel. War halt Netze stellen.) |supergri
Bevor es jetzt völlig absurd und lächerlich hier wird, noch ein kurzes Statement.

Lieber _luecke3.0_ - es geht hier doch überhaupt nicht um den großen Fisch als solchen. Natürlich gehört der in ein Gewässer rein und natürlich ist das DER Anreiz für die meisten Angler.
In diesem Thread ging es auch nie um den einzelnen Großkarpfen, der mit seinen beiden Schwestern durch den 70ha Baggersee seine Bahnen zieht.
Hier ging es um die Probleme, die ein Überbestand an Karpfen (Dominanz) nach sich zieht. Und dieser Überbestand findet sich eben heute vielfach aufgrund falscher Bewirtschaftung quer durch Deutschland. 

Lieber _carras_ - die Bewirtschaftung eines 4ha Teiches mit Satzkarpfen ist ein völlig anderes Thema, als der Besatz eines Sees. Ich habe mehrfach versucht hier darzulegen, dass sich die oben genannten Probleme natürlich nicht auf alle Gewässer beziehen oder übertragen lassen. Wenn bei euch 99% des Besatzes rausgefangen werden, kann niemand etwas gegen einen neuen Besatz sagen (solange das Wachstum des Einen Prozents berücksichtigt wird  ).

@ j4ni:
Ich hoffe es ist bei Dir nicht so angekommen, dass ich Dir nicht glauben würde?!?  Ich habe versucht sehr sachlich auf Deine Anmerkungen bezüglich der Fraßkrater zu reagieren. Auch das "Märchen" der Wasservögel war extra in "" geschrieben - es gibt selbst eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung zu genau diesem Thema. Auch Enten und Schwäne hinterlassen zuweilen solche Löcher im Boden, keine Frage. Nur die Menge, Tiefe und Größe der Flächen macht eben den Unterschied. Wenn ich mal wirklich viel Zeit habe, schneide ich diverses Videomaterial zusammen...  Bis dahin hoffe ich, dass wir weiterhin so angferegt diskutieren können! #6


@ All:
Was die Futtermengen angeht, so hatte ich ja gleich vom extremsten Extrem geschrieben. Natürlich ist auch mir bewußt dass der Normalo keine Geldscheine in Form von Boilies im See versenkt. Und ich selbst habe bei meinen Karpfenerfahrungen auch kaum mehr als ne Handvoll am richtigen Platz benötigt. Aber es gibt eben auch zuviele unter uns Anglern, die (möglicherweise ohne Kentniss der Dinge) tatsächlich haufenweise Futter ins Wasser schmeißen - und das nur zum Zwecke des Karpfenfotos. Eine Verwertung des Karpfens findet heute kaum noch statt.
Ich plädiere also nochmals für ein Umdenken:
*Weg von der Intensivbewirtschaftung - hin zur gewässerökologisch verträglichen Extensivbewirtschaftung*
(Teiche bleiben da natürlich außen vor).
Und hier kommt eben zunächst mal die Entnahme vor dem Besatz. Denn alle Gewässer produzieren auch ganz von alleine Fisch, den man als Angler nutzen und auch abschöpfen kann (aber nicht muss). Dazu benötigt es keinen Besatz!
Und nicht jeder See muss jede gängige (Ziel-)Fischart im Gewässer haben. :g

Aus meiner Sicht ist zur Thematik alles gesagt. Vielen Dank euch allen - es war interessant, aufschlußreich (auch für mich) und sehr anregend. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Ralf
> 
> 
> Dann sollte aber auch "Masse statt Klasse" auf dem Werbebanner des AB stehen.
> Ich kann absolut nicht verstehen warum eurerseits ein Abdriften in die  fachliche Zweitklassigkeit befürwortet wird.



Auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick off topic erscheint, der Dreh zum eigentlichen Thema kommt am Schluß.

Nicht " Masse statt Klasse " sondern " Masse ist Klasse ". Grade die Vielfalt an unterschiedlichen Meinungen, Kenntnissen und Charakteren macht das Board doch für alle interessant.
Ein Abdriften in die fachliche Zweitklassigkeit kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen. Man nehme nur als ein Beispiel die Beiträge von Foolish Farmer, die Gewässerökologisch allererste Sahne sind. Zum Fachwissen gehört m.M. nach mehr als zu wissen, wie man welche Rigs bastelt, welche Indrigenzien in Boilies gehören und welche Schnüre wann am besten geeignet sind. Das gehört ganz klar auch dazu, ist aber eben nicht alles. Anstatt minosenhaft auf vermeintliche Angriffe auf das Karpfenangeln mit Rückzug zu reagieren, sollten die Cracks hier Ihr Wissen und Können projezieren.

Ich denke, dass in vielen Spezialforen ( gleich ob Raubfisch, Karpfen oder was auch immer ), kaum jemals derart kontrovers und in dieser Breite diskutiert werden kann. 
Man muß allerdings bereit sein zu ertragen, dass die eigene Meinung nicht immer und von allen als unumstößlich angesehen wird. 

Und um wieder zum topic zu kommen, so glaube ich ganz sicher, dass sich der eine oder andere nach dem lesen der Beiträge hier vielleicht doch mal Gedanken darüber macht, in welchem Zustand er seine Gewässer und den Fischbestand darin in Zukunft sehen will. Oder aber er findet Bestätigung in seiner oder seines Vereines Handlungsweise, denn nicht überall wird alles falsch gemacht.


----------



## daci7 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



j4ni schrieb:


> Das Update vorne weg: Äh ja, wie jetzt? Der Zusammenhang zwischen einer "Karpfen-ecke", der Kaufkraft und einer Lobby oder Lobbyismus erschließt sich mir nicht auf den ersten Blick. Man mag zwar meinen das hier ein eminenter Zusammenhang bestehen mag, aber den würde ich doch gerne dargelegt sehen!
> Was "die Karpfenangler" die ich kenne noch viel mehr als Geld in ihr Hobby stecken ist im übrigen Zeit und Engagement! Und damit meine ich nicht reine Angel- oder Angelvorbereitungszeit...aber egal führt nun doch sehr weit weg vom Großkarpfen und auch der "Naturdebatte"


das war wohl etwas zu schnell und zu weit hinausgeschossen...

sollte wohl eher heißen: "karpfenangler" sind eine große kaufkräftige gemeinschaft, sie sind momentan recht beliebt und wachsen (im vergleich zu anderen angelarten) besonders stark.

sry, war mein fehler...



j4ni schrieb:


> [...]
> Das man, und auch wie man große Karpfen verwerten kann ist "in der Scene" denke ich besser bekannt als unter den "Normalanglern". Und das Argument "Ich kenn kein Rezept, also Tschüss" ist mir noch nicht untergekommen...
> 
> "man sollte sich nur mal gedanken über gewisse dinge machen  zb über die fütterungsstrategie."
> ...


 
vl hätte ich statt specime hunter eher sagen sollen "leute die sich mir immer als solche ausgeben" und statt karpfenangler "personen die sich auf das angeln nach karpfen spezialisiert haben", denn um diese geht es mir in meinen beiträgen. 
und natürlich kann ich nur aus meiner erfahrung berichten, die sicherlich auch nicht die gleiche sein kann wie deine 
also: recht hast du, wenn du sagst das wir vorher definieren müssen!
ich rede im folgenden von "karpfenanglern" als den anglern die überwiegend auf karpfen angeln und die ich al solche kennengelernt habe, bzw die sich mir als solhe ausgaben.

die "karpfenangler" die ich kennen gelernt habe, haben einfach ich sage mal mir größtenteils suspekte fütterungsstrategien.
und die tatsache, dass mir das argument "die kann man ja eh nicht essen" schon SEHR oft untergekommen ist, besonders unter "karpfenanglern" kannst su einfach nicht bestreiten. das hätte ich evtl besser kennzeichnen müssen.

résume: die leute die sich mir gegenüber am gewässer und hier im board als karpfenangler ausgeben sind eigntl keine wirklichen, denn richtige karpfenangler wissen um die gewässerökologie besser bescheid?!
das kannst du doch nicht wirklich meinen. was ich sagen will ist, dass es unter den sog. karpfenanglern leute mit und viele leute ohne dieses wissen gibt. (was überall nicht nur hier der fall ist)
und eben diese vielen leute ohne das wissen sind es nunmal die ich so oft am wasser sehe bei ihren fütterungsorgien.
klar machen sie sich viele gedanken über ihre fütterungsstrategien, aber so gut wie ausschließlich in der hinsicht wie man den gewinn optimieren kann und nicht wie sich diese auf die gewässerökologie auswirkt.

ich wollte keinesfalls eine gruppe von anglern generell für böse erklären! das steht mir einfach nicht zu.

aber dies sind nunmal meine erfahrungen mit den sog. karpfenanglern.
ich denke das problem ist einfach, dass ich als nicht scenekundig eher die karpfenangler kennengelernt habe, die ein schlechtes bild auf die scene werfen, während du als (offensichtlich) scenekundig andere kennst, die anscheinend auch umsichtiger handeln.

ps. ich fühle mich keinesfalls angegriffen! 

grüße, david


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hier mal ein Beispiel zum Anfüttern,in diesem Fall zwar auf Graskarpen,dass dürfte aber
im Ergebniss und den Auswirkungen fürs Gewässer aufs gleiche rauskommen:

Wenn Wir im Sommer auf Graser gehen hat jeder von Uns locker 50kg gekochten Mais mit.Wenn die Graser richtig fressen und beissen reichen die 150 kg Mais keine 4 Tage.Vorraussetzung is natürlich dass es auch viele Graser im Gewässer gibt.Sonst brauchst da keine 150 kg reinkippen.Füttern immer pro Rute nen Eimer.An flachen Stellen sieht mann den Mais auch am Grund.Oft war der ganze Platz leergefressen.Am besten Ihr füttert auch unauffällig.Hatten schon Ärger mit anderen Anglern wegen dem füttern.Die wussten halt nur nich das es soooo viele Graser dort gibt.


Taxidermist


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Genau dadurch wird das Karpfenangeln in Verruf gebracht.
Das hier keine Experten füttern, dürfte ebenso klar sein wie die Tatsache, dass es genügend vernünftige Karpfenangler gibt, die sowas genauso verurteilen, wie jeder andere.
Und genau darum wäre es wünschenswert wenn Leute wie Jani, Lücke, Carras oder andere hier Ihrem Expertenstatus gerecht werden und sachlich und aufklärend auf die " verirrten " einwirken.


----------



## daci7 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

|good:
seh ich auch so, aber man kann es halt auch nicht von ihnen erwarten. und wenn man mal diesen tröt durchliest (ohne sich direkt angegriffen zu fühlen) dann kann man zwischen einigen sachen die hier nicht reingehören und einigen zankereien auch das eine oder andere nützliche zum nachdenken rauslesen!

grüße, david


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Also ich spare mir schon lange aufwendige Futterorgien. Wir haben einen riesen See, im Vergelich zu meinen vielfütternden und tagelang ansitzenden Kollegen, such ich die Karpfen und deren Standplätze  und fische dort max. einen Tag über Nacht bei minimalem Futtereinsatz (1-2 Hände). Der Hintergedanke dabei ist einfach der, dass die Karpfen an ihren Hot-Spots eh stehen / vorbeikommen und die angebotenen Köder aufnehmen.
Und, wass soll ich sagen, ich fange mindestens genauso gut wenn nicht besser als meine Kollegen. Oder um es anders auszudrücken: Bei viel Füttern kommt der Fisch zum Angler,
ich komme lieber (mit wenig futter) zum Fisch.....


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau dadurch wird das Karpfenangeln in Verruf gebracht.
> Das hier keine Experten füttern, dürfte ebenso klar sein wie die Tatsache, dass es genügend vernünftige Karpfenangler gibt, die sowas genauso verurteilen, wie jeder andere.
> Und genau darum wäre es wünschenswert wenn Leute wie Jani, Lücke, Carras oder andere hier Ihrem Expertenstatus gerecht werden und sachlich und aufklärend auf die " verirrten " einwirken.


 
Da hast Du durchaus Recht.

Ich will hier absolut nicht verleugnen, daß wir Karpfenangler auch Scenegrößen und weniger bekannte Angler haben, die ebenfalls dafür sorgen,....daß der Ruf des Karpfenanglers nicht besser wird.
In anderen Foren (speziell für Karpfen) gibt und gab es auch schon viele Threads mit ähnlichen Themen. Von den allermeisten, werden bestimmte Sachen auch nicht gut geheißen.

Ich vergleich das Kapfenangeln immer ein wenig mit dem Snowboarden im Winter.
Komischer Vergleich ????
Nein, nicht unbedingt.  
Gerade jüngere Anfänger, oder Leute die mal reinschnuppern finden schnell gefallen an der Sache. Warum?
Hmmm??
zumeist sind Karpfenangler nicht alleine unterwegs, man trifft sie oft in mind. Zweiergruppen.
Bei vielen sieht so ein Karpfenangelplatz nicht nach Angeln, sondern nach Campen aus. 3 Angler, 4 Zelte, großer Campingtisch, gr. Gettoblaster, Grill,...dazu 5 Kisten Bier,....
Für außenstehende sieht das nicht nach Angeln aus. Verständlich.
Dann das Tackle,....das ist irgendwie besonders,...Rod Pod, am besten immer und überall als Highpod aufgebaut. Die großen 2 Mann zelte, die Liegen, der Schlafsack, der Chair, tolle Ruten, große Rollen, Elektr. Bissanzeiger, Opt. Bissanzeiger,..Boot, Echolot,...riesen Kescher.
Dann die Baits,... wäre ein Thema für sich alleine wert...
Dann die Inmagazine wie CIF, CM, CC oder CHM.
Nicht zuletzt gibt es hier eben auch noch "die Scene".

All das ist eben enorm Cool,...wesentlich cooler als irgendwo mit der Stippe ein paar Rotfeder zu ziehen.
Wie sagte das letzten jemand anderes:."...Boaa ey,  wenn ich durch den Regen spazieren geh,..wird es hinter mir anfangen zu schneien,....so cool bin ich."
Machen wir uns nix vor....die Heranwachsenden sind in einer Findungsphase in der wir alle mal waren. Und in dieser Phase, ist man für solche Sachen eben sehr empfänglich.
Ist man in der Scene des CARPHUNTING (Sch...., schon wieder dieses Wort), oder glaub man zumindest man wäre dabei |kopfkrat, dann ist man IN dann ist man HIPP dann ist man COOL. Man will mitreden können, man will dazu gehören,...um jeden Preis.
man will am besten auch Testangler werden, man will mit Photos von großen Fischen Show machen,...usw. 

Da die Entwicklung, dann eben zu schnell vor sich geht,...fehlt es diesen Leuten daran, eigene Erfahrung zu sammeln. Sie gehen von 0 auf 100 oder besser gesagt 130 %, nämlich manchmal auch übers Ziel hinaus. Da Inet bietet hier eben gute Dienste.


Dabei bleibt eben doch das eine oder andere auf der Strecke.
Wer in kurzer Zeit sehr viel an Wissen aufnehmen will,...muss schon gut sein. Unterm Strich bleibt aber das einen oder andere wichtige Detail nicht hängen,...und dann kommen solche Aussagen und Aktionen zustande, wie es hier uach oft erlebt wird.
Die Erfahrenern User weisen sicher ab und an mal drauf hin,...
Wenn aber auf 200 Junghantas nur zwei dreiLeute mit Fachwissen kommen,...und man dann auch noch blöd angemacht wird, weil man was richtig stellen will.......vergeht einem schnell die Lust daran.
Was glaubt ihr warum diese Junghantas ur selten in den speziellen Karpfenforen zu finden sind? 
Weil Sie dort evtl. Angst haben, solche Sachen zu fragen,...und weil,.. ich habs ja schon mal erwähnt,...Hier können Sie ihr Halbwissen kund tun ohne verbessert oder in die Schranken gewiesen zu werden. Die Jungen lassen sich halt nur ungern von anderen (älteren) was sagen,...war ja bei uns auch nicht viel anders.

Was mir noch eingefallen ist, was hier im Thread öfters kam,...daß die Karpfenangler viel Geld hätten und viel Geld in Tackle investieren würden.
Absoluter Quatsch,.... in fast allen anderen Angelarten kannst Du genau so viel Geld, oder mehr ausgeben. In jedem 0815 Angelladen findest Du mehr Auswahl im Allroundbereich als beim Karpfenbereich, Warum?   weil die da mehr Geld mit machen können,... Weil Karpfenangler eben eine Minderheit sind.

Um aufs eigentliche Thema zu kommen:
Klar macht es Sinn, die Nachwuchsangler möglichst so zu unterstützen, daß sie vernünftig angeln.
Anfüttern mit Sinn und Verstand, Selektive Entnahme von Fischen,... Verhalten am Wasser, usw. ......
Wichtig ist dabei aber auch, daß es angenommen wird. Ob das immer klappt??? 
Sicher nicht bei jedem,...aber wenn man es schafft den einen oder anderen dazu zu bringen,...vernünftig mit all dem Umzugehen,..hilft es ja auch schon ein wenig. Besser wie nix.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## Carras (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Bei viel Füttern kommt der Fisch zum Angler,
> ich komme lieber (mit wenig futter) zum Fisch.....


 
Yes,...thats it. !!!

Meiner Meinung nach,...das alles entscheidende über Erfolg und Misserfolg.

Gruß

Carras


----------



## j4ni (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

So, ich doch noch einmal, ist einfacher als noch drei PNs zu schreiben...

Carras: Danke, dass ist mit weitem Abstand das Beste Posting was seit langer, langer Zeit im Karpfenbereich des ABs geschrieben wurde! (Ohne natürlich die anderen guten Beiträge herab setzen zu wollen)
Mein Lieblingssatz"..und man dann auch noch blöd angemacht wird, weil man was richtig stellen will.......vergeht einem schnell die Lust daran." - Hier hätte man sich schon lange ein wenig Steuerung seitens der Führung gewünscht, aber egal ich lass es...

Daci7: Endschuldige wenn ich dir nicht mehr antworte, das ist nicht nur unhöflich und eigentich auch nicht meine Art, aber ich habe mit der Diskussion abgeschlossen. In vielen Dingen hast du aber recht.

Ralle: Komisch, dass wir (also du, lücke und andere) vor, ich schätze mal, so einem Jahr schon einmal die gleichen Dinge gesagt haben. Gunnar trifft den sprichwörtlichen Nagel auf den Kopf! Statistiken oder Zahlen kenne eben keine "Qualität"

Zu den beiden anderen sage ich mal nichts dirket, sondern nur einen Spruch der nicht nur beim Karpfenangeln gültigkeit besitzt: Same old places, same old faces....
Und die anderen hatte ich ja schon per PN abgearbeitet  
Und das meiste ist eben auch schon gesagt worden...nur eben noch nicht von jedem 

so long Männers, so long


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Bei viel Füttern kommt der Fisch zum Angler,
> ich komme lieber (mit wenig futter) zum Fisch.....


Futter wirkt mit Sicherheit - nicht umsonst wurden Karpfen ja schon mehrfach als "Mastschweine" des Wassers bezeichnet.

Ob und wie viel man einbringen will/muss, ist dabei natürlich wieder was anderes.

Da es hier um Großkarpfen geht:
Ich bin ja nun bekanntermaßen beleibe kein Karpfenspezi. Bei uns im Fluss habe ich aber festgestellt, dass man gerade größere Karpfen gut fängt, wenn man sich (je nach Tiefe/Strömung) so 10 - 20 Meter flußab von einem Karpfenspezi setzt (wie die zu erkennen sind, am Campaufbau, Piepsern etc. wurde ja schon beschrieben).

Man kann im Normalfall davon ausgehen, dass die zumindest kurz vor dem Angeln irgendwas gefüttert haben.

Interessanterweise scheinen da gerade die größeren Exemplare etwas flußab vom Futterplatz zu sitzen oder zu warten. Mais, Teig, Frolic, Wurm an einer unverdächtigen, relativ leichten Seitenbleimontage bringt da fast immer Erfolg.

Das bringt mich aber auch nochmal zu einer andere Geschichte, warum Großkarpfen (indirekt) Gewässer belasten können:
Kaum ein Angler (den ich kenne, mag auch andere geben..) wird mit einer Futterorgie in Gewässern zugange sein, in denen überwiegend nicht so große oder nur kleinere Karpfen vorkommen.

Das füttern scheint bei Karpfenanglern vor allem in "Großfischgewässern" (oder Gewässern mit der Chance auf Großfisch) eher verbreitet zu sein.

Und ich habe schon wirklich des öfteren den Ausdruck vom "durch den Kleinfisch angeln/füttern" gehört:
Es wird also so viel gefüttert, dass die zuerst anwesenden Kleinfische noch so viel übriglassen, dass auch die (großen) Karpfen was finden können.

Und gerade bei Spezialisten scheint dies doch auch eine eher beliebte Methode zu sein......

Und von daher ist es natürlich so, dass in Gewässern in denen viele (real oder gerüchteweise) Großkarpfen vorkommen, sicherlich durch hohen Futtereintrag (will ja jeder an die Großen ran und füttert daher jeder auch  genügend) ein gewässerunüblich hoher zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag dazu kommt.

Allerdings hat das auch wie immer verschiedene Gesichtspunkte:
Ob Rhein oder Bodensee, das sind beides Gewässer die durch immer sauberes werdendes Wasser im Gegensatz zu früheren Jahren natürlich auch weniger Fisch produzieren. 

Gerade die Berufsfischer im Bodensee klagen ja über zurückgehende Renkenfänge und immer kleiner werdende Barsche durch mangelndes Plankton.

Freut man sich nun über saubereres Wasser mit sich ändernden Fischbeständen (sowohl in Arten, Zahl wie auch Größe) oder ärgert man sich über den schlechteren Ertrag?

Da ist dann wieder die Frage, was ist letztlich für die Menschen sinnvoller? Denn wie ich schon mehrfach angemerkt hatte, ist es der Natur (oder dem Gewässer) komplett wurscht, wer oder was in welcher Zahl drin lebt.

Und da schliesst sich dann auch der Kreis zu Ursprungsfrage wieder:
Belasten Großkarpfen Gewässer?

Da müssten wir wohl bei der Diskussion zuerst einmal klären was da im Einzelfall hier überhaupt "Belastung" heisst (und ich glaube das kann man wirklich nur einzeln für jedes einzelne Gewässer beurteilen)...

Und genau da wirds wieder mehr als schwierig:
Wer will und/oder wer soll das beurteilen?

Angler werden sicherlich immer eine Freude daran haben, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben, auch Großkarpfen (analog: jeden anderen großen Fisch) zu fangen.

"Schützer" würden gerne immer ein Gewässer komplett ohne menschliche Eingriffe haben, also auch ohne Bewirtschaftung/Besatz..

Wissenschaftler werden - je nachdem wer eine Studie bezahlt  immer Argumente für die eine oder eben die andere Seite finden.

Politiker (egal ob lokal, regional oder bundesweit) werden dann immer so entscheiden, wie sie meinen etweder auf die wengisten Schwierigkeiten zu stossen oder die meisten Wählerstimmen fangen zu können....

Auch hier gilt also für mich der schon mehrfach hier wiederholte Satz:
Es muss jeder einzelne selber wissen, was er für gut und richtig hält und sich dementsprechend verhalten. Und wie bei der Evolution werden daraus  - je nach politischer Lage - irgendwann durch entsprechende politische Maßnahmen praktische Umsetzungen, bei denen wir Angler im Normalfall dann wieder den kürzeren durch relativ sinnfreie "Beruhigungsmaßnahmen" ziehen dürften...

Scheixxspiel........


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ähm, kommt mir gerade so in den Sinn, aber auf einen Großkarpfen kommen doch mit Sicherheit einige kleine Karpfen, oder (die reinen Bigfish-Pools mals außen vor)? Also ist die Fragestellung "Belasten Großkarpfen das gewässer?" völlig sinnfrei..... Genausogut könnte man fragen "Belasten Satzer das Gewässer".....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Also ist die Fragestellung "Belasten Großkarpfen das gewässer?" völlig sinnfrei


Siehe ein Posting über Dir...


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Meine ich doch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Dann nochmal: Karüfenangler füttern gerade in Gewässern mit (realem oder gerüchteweisen) Großkarpfenbestand eher und auch eher mehr als im Satzfisch- oder normalen Gewässer.
Daher ist dadurch die indirekte Belastung höher bei höherem realen der gerüchteweisem Großkarpfenbestand..


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kaum ein Angler (den ich kenne, mag auch andere geben..) wird mit einer Futterorgie in Gewässern zugange sein, in denen überwiegend nicht so große oder nur kleinere Karpfen vorkommen.
> 
> Das füttern scheint bei Karpfenanglern vor allem in "Großfischgewässern" (oder Gewässern mit der Chance auf Großfisch) eher verbreitet zu sein.
> 
> ...


Thomas, das ist Quatsch...und es ist auch offensichtlich, das du (im Gegensatz zu Ralf:q) diverse Postings nicht gelesen hast. Wiederholungen liegen mir nicht, da kannst du bereits Geschriebenes besser und einfacher hier nachlesen.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Wie gesagt, Du kannst das gerne als Quatsch bezeichnen, bei uns an den Gewässern ist das von mir persönlich schlicht erlebte Erfahrung. Ich bin halt mit der Spinne viel unterwegs und unterhalte mich da immer gerne mit den Anglern (jeder Art, eben auch Karpfenspezis), die man da trifft. Deswegen habe ich das im von Dir zitierten Posting auch auf meine Erfahrungen eingegrenzt und geschrieben dass es durchaus andere geben kann - bei uns isses halt so....



PS:
Siehst Du auch an den Angelläden in unsere Gegend:
Obwohl wir auch einen sehr guten Raubfischbestand mit Hecht, Zander, Waller, Rapfen und Barschen haben, nimmt sich bei den Händlern das Kunstködersortiment eher bescheiden aus und besteht meist aus "Standardware".

Dafür gibts zentnerwesie Boilies, Pellets, Partikel, Futter etc. - und das auch teilweise von eher kleineren oder exotischeren Firmen.


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann nochmal: Karüfenangler füttern gerade in Gewässern mit (realem oder gerüchteweisen) Großkarpfenbestand eher und auch eher mehr als im Satzfisch- oder normalen Gewässer.
> Daher ist dadurch die indirekte Belastung höher bei höherem realen der gerüchteweisem Großkarpfenbestand..



Woher hast du den den Schmu ?! Kannst du das irgendwie belegen? Ist bei uns jedenfalls defakto nicht so!
Unsere Rentner und Mitbürger, die es nur auf Satzer und Weisfische abgesehen haben, kippen derart viel Futter (insbesondere Partikelfutter) in den See, dass einem Angst und Bange wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ich kann das nicht statistisch belegen und hab das auch nicht behauptet, sondern nur von eigenen Erfahrungen bei uns am Waser gesprochen und extra darauf hingewiesen, dass das woanders auch anders sein kann.
Bei uns isses halt Realität...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Deswegen heißt es bei uns auch: Anfüttern verboten.
Gegen eine Handvoll Mais oder Boilies wird keiner was sagen, aber mit einem Futtereimer oder einem 5kg Sack Boilies sollte man nicht am Wasser auftauchen.


----------



## Gloin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Sooo...nachdem ich mich jetzt durch lange Seiten voller ebenso langer, aber doch überwiegend sehr interessanter Postings gelesen habe, freue ich mich zu sehen, dass es tatsächlich noch eine Reihe maßvoller, mitdenkender Karpfenangler gibt, denen der Szene-Hype ebenso zuwider ist wie mir.
Jungs, wäre schön hier öfter was von Euch zu lesen, speziell im Karpfenbereich des AB.

Interessant finde ich auch die Bemerkungen zu jugendlichen Anglern, die gerne "cool" sein wollen...
Eine ganz ähnliche Enwicklung ist meiner Meinung seit geraumer Zeit beim Raubfischangeln zu beobachten, wo scheinbar einige Jungangler ihr gesamtes Weihnachts-/Taschen-/VonOmazugesteckt-Geld in eine 400€ Baitcaster-Kombo investieren um dem Europäischen Flussbarsch mit dem coolen High-End-Tackle amerikanischer Bass-Profis nachzustellen....Hier scheint es mir durchaus auch ums "Posen" zu gehen, oder provokant gefragt: Wer von den lässigen Baitcaster-Jungs kann überhaupt nen Barsch filetieren?

Andererseits denke ich, dass hier im Board durchaus auch einiges Handeln/Meinung gepostet wird, was irgendwo an anderer Stelle mal aufgeschnappt wurde...klar dass die Qualität der Beiträge darunter leidet.

Mein Fazit aus diesem Thread:
1.Ich sehe mir genau an WER hier was gepostet hat und entscheide dann, wieviel ich auf dessen Meinung gebe.
2.Werde ich (wie bisher) moderat füttern und durch Gewässerkenntnis und geschickte Platzwahl zum Erfolg kommen.
3.Auch in der "Szene" machen sich zunehmend Leute Gedanken über sinnvolles Karpfenangeln.
4.Werde ich den nächsten Karpfen mal ungeachtet der Größe der sinnvolen Verwertung zuführen und den Großkarpfengeschmack meines Gewässers testen.


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns isses halt Realität...


 Dann sind die Spezialisten eher dünn gesäät in deiner Gegend, was ich nicht glaube, oder sitzen für ihre Session an Stellen, die man nicht so leicht erreichen kann. Kein Spezi wird sich durch Kleinfisch durchfüttern, dafür ist das Futter zu Teuer und es ist auch nicht gerade der Kleinfischmagnet, vorrausgesetzt er weiß was er macht. Man(n) ist doch eher bemüht ungewünschte Mitesser vom Büffet fern zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Dann sind die Spezialisten eher dünn gesäät in deiner Gegend


Kommt wohl eher aufs Gewässer und die Definition von "Spezialisten" an....

Bei uns gibts ne Menge Weißfisch, nen sehr guten Bestand an auch vielen großen Karpfen, und ne Menge Karpfenangler (ich maße mir nicht an zu beurteilen, welche da "Spezialisten" sind und welche nicht, vor allem nicht ohne Definition)..Und die haben da - zumindest was man sehen kann - durchaus Erfolg damit.



> dafür ist das Futter zu Teuer


Daher nehmen die (schwäbisch - sprasamen) "Spezialisten" den Raiffeisenmais...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

PS:


> oder sitzen für ihre Session an Stellen, die man nicht so leicht erreichen kann


Da wo ich teilweise mit der Spinne rumstromere, schleppen die sicher ihr ganzes Zeugs nicht hin ;.-)))


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Gloin schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch die Bemerkungen zu jugendlichen Anglern, die gerne "cool" sein wollen...
> Eine ganz ähnliche Enwicklung ist meiner Meinung seit geraumer Zeit beim Raubfischangeln zu beobachten, wo scheinbar einige Jungangler ihr gesamtes Weihnachts-/Taschen-/VonOmazugesteckt-Geld in eine 400€ Baitcaster-Kombo investieren um dem Europäischen Flussbarsch mit dem coolen High-End-Tackle amerikanischer Bass-Profis nachzustellen....Hier scheint es mir durchaus auch ums "Posen" zu gehen, oder provokant gefragt: Wer von den lässigen Baitcaster-Jungs kann überhaupt nen Barsch filetieren?



Deine Ansicht diesbezüglich ist hier ja wohl so überflüssig wie nur was. #d Solche dämlichen Seitenhiebe kann man sich eigentlich auch mal sparen, vorallem wenn sie mit dem Thema rein garnichts zu tun haben.
Leben und Leben lassen. Wofür irgendwelche Kiddies ihr Taschengeld raushauen hat dich rein garnichts anzugehen, wundert mich auch sehr wie man sich über sowas überhaupt aufregen kann, hast du schlechten Sex oder so?
Barsch filetieren? Muß man sowas wissen? Sei doch froh, daß die Kiddies die Barsche wieder reinsetzen, damit du sie in Zukunft filetieren kannst.



> 1.Ich sehe mir genau an WER hier was gepostet hat und entscheide dann, wieviel ich auf dessen Meinung gebe.


Dann kannst du dir ja vielleicht vorstellen, wieviele Leute, denen du mit der Äußerung auf die Füße trittst in Zukunft auf deine Meinung geben!

/sorry f. OT


----------



## schrauber78 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Da muss ich Yoshi zu stimmen. An unseren Gewässern wird dir Angst und Bange, wenn man manchmal sieht, wieviel Futter in den See gekippt wird.
Vorgestern ist einer mit seinem Boot rausgefahren und hat sage und schreibe VIER 10l-Eimer und mehrere Tüten Boilies im See verklappt. Und gestern genau das selbe.
Dabei haben wir in dem Gewässer eher Durchschnittskarpfen bei 20 bis 24 Pfund.
Es gibt zwar auch größere Exemplare, aber naja...
Wenn es nur die Karpfenangler wären ok, davan gibt es hier nicht allzuviele, aber leider sind da noch die Bungalowbesitzer und die Dorfbewohner mit Seegrundstück die auch noch jede Menge Futter reinwerfen.
Muss es denn sein, dass man soviele unnötige Nährstoffe in ein Gewässer einbringt?

Und dann wundern sich alle, warum der See in schöner Regelmäßigkeit alle 5 bis 7 Jahre wegen Überdüngung umkippt...


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> Da wo ich teilweise mit der Spinne rumstromere, schleppen die sicher ihr ganzes Zeugs nicht hin ;.-)))


Scherzmodus....ich hoffe du bist auch den Stippern auf der Spur:q, da freuen sich dann auch die Aalangler am Abend.
Lass es uns besser dabei belassen, das es eine verdammt bunte Mischung von Anglern ist, die man unterwegs trifft.


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher nehmen die (schwäbisch - sprasamen) "Spezialisten" den Raiffeisenmais...



Da lieber Thomas, muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen,
kein vernünftiger Mensch füttert  z.B. in einem See wie deinem mit Massenhaft Mais an. Es sei den, er hat a) keinen Plan, oder b) er freut sich über massig Brassenzupfer an seinen Ruten....


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Gloin schrieb:


> 1.Ich sehe mir genau an WER hier was gepostet hat und entscheide dann, wieviel ich auf dessen Meinung gebe.



Also nach dem du dir ja soviel Mühe gegeben hast, sag mir doch bitte bitte, was du auf meine Meinung gegeben hast. Biiiiitte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

@ yoshi:
Fluss, Neckar..



> Scherzmodus....ich hoffe du bist auch den Stippern auf der Spur


Gibts wenig bei uns, wenn dann mit der Matche (wegen der Karpfen, da ist man froh um ne Rolle) oder gefeedert wird auch recht viel.



> Lass es uns besser dabei belassen, das es eine verdammt bunte Mischung von Anglern ist, die man unterwegs trifft


Genauso isses!!
Auch bei den Raubfischanglern (damit nicht nur "carphantas" was abkriegen): Köderfische sollten ja bei uns eigentlich tot sein......


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Gloin schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch die Bemerkungen zu jugendlichen Anglern, die gerne "cool" sein wollen...
> Eine ganz ähnliche Enwicklung ist meiner Meinung seit geraumer Zeit beim Raubfischangeln zu beobachten, wo scheinbar einige Jungangler ihr gesamtes Weihnachts-/Taschen-/VonOmazugesteckt-Geld in eine 400€ Baitcaster-Kombo investieren um dem Europäischen Flussbarsch mit dem coolen High-End-Tackle amerikanischer Bass-Profis nachzustellen....Hier scheint es mir durchaus auch ums "Posen" zu gehen, oder provokant gefragt: Wer von den lässigen Baitcaster-Jungs kann überhaupt nen Barsch filetieren?



Ob das filetieren von Barsachen ein Maßstab ist kann man sicher diskutieren, aber beim Rest hast Du recht. Einige Formen des Angelns sind halt aktuel "in" wie Karpfenangeln (Boilies genaugenommen, wobei das meiner Meinung nach schon wieder abklingt) oder das Fischen mit Wobblern, Baitcatserkombo im JDM-Style. Das wird entsprechend in den Medien gezeigt und gilt als cool, vor allem weil man eben recht schnell Erfolge hat. Halt eine Modeerscheinung, aber deswegen doch auch nicht weniger wert, oder? Früher wären die Jungs eben stippen gegangen...

Das Problem ist dann eben das jeder mitreden will, viel falsche Infos weiterverbreitet werden und es dann eben auch oft extreme Auswüchse (z.B. totales und absolutes C&R) gibt, aber damit müssen wir wohl leider leben. Wenn man daran was ändern will muss man überzeugen, alles andere klappt nicht.

Dein Fazit kann ich übrigends gut nachvollziehen und werde es  sicher ähnlich handhaben... #6


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ yoshi:
> Fluss, Neckar..



Ach so, alles klar

Bei uns am Main gibt`s auch so einen "Profi", der seine Tips auch schon mal in div. Zeitschriften veröffentlicht hat. Auszug: "füttere ich mehrere Tage lang 5-6 Kg Bolies und 20 kg Hartmais an" (Pro Tag versteht sich). Begründung: Das meiste Fütter wird ja eh weggespült und der kleine rest macht`s dann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann sind wir leider von lauter "Planlosen" umgeben....



Die auch noch regelmässig fangen... #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



> Bei uns am Main gibt`s auch so einen "Profi",


Auch deswegen hatte ich schonmal angemerkt:
Erstmal definieren, was ein "Spezialist" sein soll...
;-)))


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann sind wir leider von lauter "Planlosen" umgeben....


 Das mag für deine Hausgewässer durchaus zutreffen
Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das man keinen Bock auf Brassen hat, wenn man Karpfen fangen möchte.:q


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann sind wir leider von lauter "Planlosen" umgeben....



Aber du zählst dich doch nicht dazu, oder?

Und: das würde ja bedeuten, dass du den Mitgliedern die hier posten unterstellt Hardcore-Maisfütterer zu sein.....:q


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Dart schrieb:


> Das mag für deine Hausgewässer durchaus zutreffen
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das man keinen Bock auf Brassen hat, wenn man Karpfen fangen möchte.:q



Och na ja, evt. steht manch einer drauf, dass seine Bissanzeiger wenigsten ein paar Piepse abgeben, wenn sonst schon nix beißt......


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Tja, es ist aber wie oben schon öfter beschrieben, das Kids, die "einen Affen am Carphunting gefressen haben" aus rein finanziellen Gründen sich die teuren Baits nicht leisten können/wollen und dann eben auf die günstigen Varianten, wie Mais und Weizen usw. ausweichen. Dann werden max. noch ein paar Boilies zugefüttert und das wars auch schon... Die Kids sind zufrieden, wenn sie Karpfen fangen.... und das tun sie ja auch! Nur allerdings wird eben fast täglich mit einigen Kilo Mais usw. gefüttert, weils ja fast nix kostet.....
> 
> Es sind aber nicht nur Kiddies, sondern auch einige ältere und Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund, die ständig und auch reichlich aus den oben beschriebenen Gründen mit Mais & Konsorten füttern. Diese Angler agieren eben nach dem Motto: Wer fängt hat recht!!
> 
> Wie gesagt, das sind MEINE EIGNEN Erfahrungen an vielen Gewässern hier in der Gegend....


Dann wär es doch mehr als begrüßenswert, wenn du deinen angelden Mitbürgern, vor Ort, den rechten Weg zeigst....macht sicher mehr Sinn, als deine ständigen Verallgemeinerungen zum Karpfenangeln
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Yoshi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

_Es sind aber nicht nur Kiddies, sondern auch einige ältere und Mitbürger mit Migrationshintergrund, die ständig und auch reichlich aus den oben beschriebenen Gründen mit Mais & Konsorten füttern. Diese Angler agieren eben nach dem Motto: Wer fängt hat recht!_

Da wird dir auch niemand wiedersprechen, aber es geht hier um Großkarpfen. Hunter mit Plan befischen diese nunmal (meistens) anders als die von dir genannten Leute. Denen (mal die Kids ausgeschlossen), geht es nur um die Masse an Fisch, egal ob groß oder klein.


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ot= on

Lieber 10 Kiddis mit der besten High Tech ausrüstung und nur halb wissen,die ihr ganzes Geld in Angeln stecken.

Als 3 Kiddis in der City die sich mit Drogen zuballern und Randale machen und nur Ey Alddder kennen. 

Dann sollen sie lieber Kohle ins Wasser feuern,als Blödsinn bauen und keine Perspektiven haben.
Aber genau das ist es,es wird geschrien die Jugend fehlt,aber mal was für die Jugend tun sie zum Angeln bringen,sich ihrer annehmen das kennen nur wenige.Da hört man dann die Jugend von heute kannste eh vergessen,wer sich keinen annimmt kann auch keinen begeistern.
Wenn man aber von anfang an sagt ach ja die Jugend muss man sich nicht wundern das die Jugend ähnlich denkt und sagt Angeln ist was für langweiler.

Im übrigen gehört das in Mode gekommene Feedern zum Stippen,jeder der Feedert geht auch Stippen,Stippen bedeutet nicht 13,50m Pole halten und massen an fischen kloppen und zentner Weise futter ins Wasser hauen,Stippen tut jeder der gezielt auf Weißfische Friedfische angelt.
Junge junge es gibt aber ne menge Stipper|rolleyes

Ot=Off



Ps:Bei uns an der Weser ist seit tagen ein Berg mitten im Fluß 100 x 200m in allen farben mit Mais Hanf Partikel Mehle Lockstoffe Boilies....... zu sehen,mitten drauf liegt eine Wassernixe und bräunt sich|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:l

Am Wehr hängen ca .200kg Gummi Weichmacher Bleche Lacke Blei in form von Jigköpfen etc.am grund fest,man vermutet beides waren Spezies der sorte Angler.

Was nun länger dem Gewässer schadet muss ich nicht erläutern das weiß wohl jeder selber.
Was nicht heißt füttern ohne Ende ist ok,und auch nicht von mir befürwortet wird.

Aber:
Kein Angler ist hier Heilig keiner,jeder belastet das Gewässer der eine mehr der andere weniger.

lg


----------



## chivas (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



gründler schrieb:


> Kein Angler ist hier Heilig keiner,jeder belastet das Gewässer der eine mehr der andere weniger.



das war hier aber nicht das thema :vik:


----------



## luecke3.0 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Hallo Leute,
ein paar echt gute Posts in der Zwischezeit, besonders der von Carras!#6

Ich muß Thomas recht geben, es scheint echt so zu sein als ob besonders in Gewässern mit großen Fischen Angler sehr viel füttern, bei uns ist in einem Verein Vorfüttern erlaubt und es gibt ein Gewässer mit "mittlelmäßigem" Karpfenbestand dafür aber fast ausschließlich große bzw. alte Fische und da wird dann über Wochen angefüttert um die Fische auf die Stellen zu locken, hab da auch schon aufklärung betrieben allerdings noch nicht jeden erreicht. Es sind halt eher die "schwierigen" Gewässer in die viel Futter eingebracht wird, was im Endeffekt dafür sorgt das die Karpfen noch anspruchsvoller werden und das Angeln noch schwieriger wird.|rolleyes Ob es jetzt schädlich für das Gewässer ist ist wieder ne andere Sache, der See wird von einem Bach gespeist und Wasserqualität und Flora sind seit Jahren sehr gut.
An den Gewässern mit kleineren Fischgrößen wird dann kaum bis gar nicht vorgefüttert weil man eigentlich auch so gut fangen kann, obwohl diese Gewässer eigentlich mehr Futter "vertragen" würden da die Bestandsdichte recht groß ist.
Es kann aber auch sein das es nur in Phänomen in meiner Gegend ist...#c
Ich persönlich füttere so gut wie gar nicht mehr vor, höchstens an einem Gewässer -> 70ha Baggersee, den man mit recht als "schwierigste Kathegorie" bezeichnen kann, aber dann nur geringste Mengen, nur um dem Fisch auf seinen Freßrouten auf ein paar Stellen zum "verweilen" zu überreden denn feste Standplätze hat der See nicht und wenn dann sind es Schongebiete.

Allerdings muss es auch nicht immer sein das großzügiges Füttern planlos ist, d.h. an manchen Gewässern macht das wirklich nichts und dient dazu die Fische am Platz zu halten. Allerdings ist es dann so das man erst mit dem Füttern anfängt wenn man auch wirklich weiß das die Fische am Platz sind, d.h. wenn man stetig fängt kann man auch stetig füttern und das können bei entsprechenden Gewässern auch schonmal etwas größere Mengen sein. Allerdings hilft das nicht wenn man noch keine Gräte zu Gesicht bekommen hat!
D.h. nächstes Mal wenn hier jemand einen Karpfenangler sieht der es etwas großzügiger mit dem Futter hält ruhig mal fragen warum er diese Mengen nutzt, es muss nämlich nicht zwangsläufig planlos sein was er da macht!
Ich habe z.B. immer etwas "Reservefutter" im Auto da meine normale Futtermenge die ich mitnehme relativ gering ausfällt, in 90% der Fälle nehme ich die Reserveportion wieder mit nach Hause bei den anderen 10% läufts dann so gut das man auf die "Reserve" zurückgreifen muss und man weiß ja auch das es verwertet wird.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## daci7 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

mööönsch, es will hier doch niemand allen karpfenanglern an den kragen (ich jedenfalls nicht) und ich sage auch nichts gegen ALLE Karpfenangler oder noch besser ALLE friedfischangler, es wurde nur gesagt, dass VIELE angler ihre fütterstrategien überdenken sollten, und das dies besonders viel unter den sog. karpfenanglern der fall ist.

womit das zusammenhängen könnte wurde auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert.

das abgerissene gummifische oder blinker ein gewässer bestimmt auch nicht unerheblich belasten können, steht außer frage. aber darum geht es nicht und die tatsache, das hier solche "gegenangriffe" gepostet werden zeigt ja eindeutig, dass sich die leute angegriffen fühlen.

man kann es doch wohl akzeptieren, dass der großteil der friedfischangler, genauso wie der großteil aller menschen eben, nicht aus engeln besteht.

grüße, david


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



daci7 schrieb:


> das abgerissene gummifische oder blinker ein gewässer bestimmt auch nicht unerheblich belasten können, steht außer frage. aber darum geht es nicht und die tatsache, das hier solche "gegenangriffe" gepostet werden zeigt ja eindeutig, dass sich die leute angegriffen fühlen.



Vor allem kann ich beim besten Willen nicht glauben das ein Raubfischangler absichtlich Gummiköder oder Blei im See versenkt - wobei man mal versuchen müsste ob sich das positiv auf die Ergebnisse beim Blinkern auswirkt... |rolleyes

Wirklich ein abenteuerliches Argument, wie wenig muss man noch als Argument haben damit das kommt? #c

Es will doch niemand sagen das alle Karpfenangler schlechte Menschen sind, aber das es da durchaus einen (je nach Blickpunkt mehr oder weniger großen) Teil gibt der seine Futterstrategie eventuell dem Gewässer zuliebe mal überdenken sollte ist hier doch eigentlich Konsens, oder? ;+


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ja die ironie und die Waage.

Das da wieder welche drauf abgehn wahr klar!

Es sollte eigentlich was anderes aufzeigen aber na ja....

Ich geh mal die Nixe füttern#h



lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Ich war mal so frei und habe das ganze persönliche Gegackere zwischen einigen hier gelöscht, da es schlicht gar nix zum Thema beiträgt.

Und jeder (und mancher auch speziell) kennt die Regeln bezüglich Nettiquette - soll nachher also keiner jammern, wenns Verwarnungen gibt.

*Und ab hier wieder OnTopic!!!*


----------



## Gloin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

WOW!!!Da ist mal man nen halben Nachmittag nicht online und schon gehts hier wieder rund|krach:

Erstmal ist mir klar, dass mein Posting etwas provokant formuliert war, aber natürlich möchte ich hier niemandem persönlich nahe treten. Und natürlich ist es schön wenn gerade junge Leute sich für unser schönes Hobby engagieren. Und ich gebe ja auch viel zu viel Geld fürs Angeln aus...

Worauf ich aufmerksam machen wollte ist, dass hier von Seiten der Angelgeräte-Industrie, die ja bekanntlich enorme Überkapazitäten hat, ein unglaublicher Tackle-Wahn geschürt wird. Und ich habe nach wie vor den Eindruck, dass es gerade unter den jugendlichen Anglern ein paar Leute gibt, die dem sehr stark nacheifern ohne sich mal etwas tiefer gehende Gedanken zu machen. Zum Beispiel ob es nötig ist, von jedem kleinen Schniepel ein Poser-Foto zu machen oder eben beim Karpfenangel derart zu übertreiben. 
Und scheinbar sind es auch diese Leute, die dann mit ihrem Halbwissen über den interessierten Anfänger "herfallen" und so z.B. fragwürdige Futterkampagnen empfehlen. 
Dem gegenüber stehen dann viele kompetente Leute (von denen sich hier Gott sei dank schon einige zu Wort gemeldet haben), die dann keine Lust mehr haben sich in diesen Foren zu äußern...

Dem kleinen Seitenhieb zum Thema C&R gehe ich nicht weiter nach, der Thread ist schon verwässert genug.

Zum ursprünglichen Thema:
Vllt sollte auch der ein oder andere Karpfenangler sich mal ohne Vorbehalte selbst davon überzeuge, wie denn so ein Fisch schmeckt. Ich hab es jedenfalls vor.


----------



## Gloin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Und wenn ich hier von verhunzten Besatzmaßnahmen in Vereinen lese, bin ich wieder mal froh ein eigenes Gewässer zu besitzen


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Also ich würde mal sagen sie belasten ein Gewässer weil Karpfen viel fressen und somit auch mehr nahrung verbrauchen so dass bei den weisfischen schnell die verbutung einsetzt (verbutung= hörn auf zu wachsen). Deshalb setz  ich die großen immer nur zurück wenn das gewässer genug nahrung bietet.
mfg


----------



## marcus7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*

Und wie stellst du das fest?


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Und wie stellst du das fest?


 
Ich mach einewasser probe ob das wasser sauer oder alkalisch ist ,wie sich die pflanzen entwickeln und wie sich die weisfische entwickeln oder ob bei 10 cm schon die verbutung eingesetzt hat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Ich mach einewasser probe ob das wasser sauer oder alkalisch ist ,wie sich die pflanzen entwickeln und wie sich die weisfische entwickeln oder ob bei 10 cm schon die verbutung eingesetzt hat



Coole Sache was man heute als Carphunter mit 14 so alles anstellt... #6

Schön das Du Dir Gedanken um das Gewässer machst! #6


----------



## daci7 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Belasten Großkarpfen ein Gewässer*



K@rpfen@ngler schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal sagen sie belasten ein Gewässer weil Karpfen viel fressen und somit auch mehr nahrung verbrauchen so dass bei den weisfischen schnell die verbutung einsetzt (verbutung= hörn auf zu wachsen). Deshalb setz ich die großen immer nur zurück wenn das gewässer genug nahrung bietet.
> mfg


 
es ging übrigens nicht darum, ob das futter vollkommen gefressen wird (was selbst an kleinen gewässern gut passieren kann). das futter "verschwindet" nunmal nicht einfach so im karpfen und wird 1:1 in fischfleisch übersetzt 
da kommt noch ne menge hinten wieder raus, was kleinstlebewesen freut usw usf ...

ansonsten ist die einstellung aber auf jeden falld ie richtige!


----------

